# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Յուվենտուս / FC Juventus

## Ուրվական

Բոլոր քննարկումները՝ կապված Juventus-ի հետ՝ այստեղ:

----------


## Vishapakah

Իմ ամենասիրած թիմը, ողջ Եվրոպայում. :Clapping:

----------


## John

«Յուվենթուսի» նկատմամբ ահագին համակրանք ունեմ  :Smile:  5-6րդ սիրածս թիմն է: Սա էլ Յուվեի կազմը  :Smile: 

1  GK Gianluigi Buffon 
2  DF Alessandro Birindelli (vice-captain) 
3  DF Giorgio Chiellini 
6  MF Cristiano Zanetti 
8  MF Giuliano Giannichedda 
10  FW Alessandro Del Piero (captain) 
11  MF Pavel Nedvěd 
13  DF Felice Piccolo 
15  MF Claudio Marchisio 
16  MF Mauro Camoranesi 
17  FW David Trézéguet 
18  DF Jean-Alain Boumsong 
20  FW Raffaele Palladino 
22  GK Emanuele Belardi 
23  FW Tomás Guzmán 
24  MF Ruben Olivera 
  No.  Position Player 
25  FW Marcelo Zalayeta 
27  DF Jonathan Zebina 
30  DF Nicola Legrottaglie 
32  MF Marco Marchionni 
–  DF Zdeněk Grygera 
–  FW Vincenzo Iaquinta 
–  MF Hasan Salihamidžić 
–  MF Tiago 
–  MF Sergio Bernardo Almirón 
–  DF Cristian Molinaro 
–  DF Domenico Criscito 
–  MF Alessio Tacchinardi 
–  MF Manuele Blasi 
–  MF Antonio Nocerino 
–  GK Jess Vanstrattan

----------


## Cesare

Էս տարի Յուվեն պտի Իտալիաում հաղթի ասածս մի տարի հետո կհիշեք :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էս տարի Յուվեն պտի Իտալիաում հաղթի ասածս մի տարի հետո կհիշեք


կհիշեմ  :Smile:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Բուֆֆոն ` Մերը նպատակը Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում խաղալն է  >>>*

----------


## Egern.net

իմ ամենասիրած թիմը` իմ ամբողջ "բալելշիկության" շրջանում` 2003-ից սկսած:

Ամենասիրած խաղացողը նույնպես Յուվեից է` Բուֆֆոն

Այս տարի սպասում ենք միայն չեպմիոնություն A Seria-ում

----------


## Vishapakah

Այս տարի Յուվենթուսն է դառնալու Իտալիայի չեմպիոն. :Tongue: 

Յուու՜ Վեե՜

----------


## Vishapakah

Ոչինչ, մերոնք վրեժխնդիր կլինեն անցաց տարվա որակազրկման համար. :Tongue: 

Այս տարի Յուվեն բոլոր իտալական թըմերին կրելու է :Jpit: 

Հաջորդ տարի էլ Չեմպիոնների գավաթը կնվաճի.

----------


## Amaru

Երիտասարդներ, եկեք ժամանակից առաջ չընկնենք  :Smile:  Նայեք թիմին... Բ Սերիայում նման կազմով հաջողության հասնելը դժվար խնդիր չէր  :Smile:  Եթե իմ սիրելի «Սանդերլենդը» վերադառնար Պրեմիեր Լիգա, հա, ես էլ շատ կուրախանայի, բայց չէի շտապի գուշակություններ անել... Անխոս, «Սանդերլենդը» «Յուվե» չի, բայց դրությունը նույնն ա...  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երիտասարդներ, եկեք ժամանակից առաջ չընկնենք  Նայեք թիմին... Բ Սերիայում նման կազմով հաջողության հասնելը դժվար խնդիր չէր  Եթե իմ սիրելի «Սանդերլենդը» վերադառնար Պրեմիեր Լիգա, հա, ես էլ շատ կուրախանայի, բայց չէի շտապի գուշակություններ անել... Անխոս, «Սանդերլենդը» «Յուվե» չի, բայց դրությունը նույնն ա...


Դե քանի որ, մեղմ ասած, «Սանդերլենդը» «Յուվե» չի, ուրեմն դրությունն էլ նույնը չի :Smile: : Միանշանակ պայքարելու ենք չեմպիոնության համար: Իհարկե, անկասկած, հեշտ չի լինելու, բայց Յուվենտուսի համար անհնարին ոչինչ չի եղել ու չի լինի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե քանի որ, մեղմ ասած, «Սանդերլենդը» «Յուվե» չի, ուրեմն դրությունն էլ նույնը չի: Միանշանակ պայքարելու ենք չեմպիոնության համար: Իհարկե, անկասկած, հեշտ չի լինելու, բայց Յուվենտուսի համար անհնարին ոչինչ չի եղել ու չի լինի:


ՀԱ դե պարզից էլ պարզ էր որ Յուվեն միմանշանակ պայքարելու է չեմպիոնության համար…և ավելին նրա համար ավելի լավ պայմաններ կան քանի որ ամբեղջ ուժերը կենտրոնացնելու է առաջնության վրա…սակայն անցած տարվանից հյուծված ու թուլացած Յուվեն իմ անձնական կարծիքով դեռ չի կարող պայքարել Միլանի,Ինտերի և ինչու չե նաև Ռոմայի հետ…այնպես որ դեռ շուտ է տիտղոսների մասին խոսելը… :Think:

----------


## Egern.net

Մեծ թիմերը հյուծված-թուլացած լինում են միայն հոգեբանական պատճառներով: Յուվեում բոլորը հիանալի են տրամադրված ու ոչ մի կոմպլեքս չունեն: Այդպիսի թիմերը այնպիսի ներուժ ունեն, որ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմներ չունենալու դեպքում կարող են անկանխատեսելի արդյունքների հասնել: 

Ինձ թվում է հիմա Յուվեում ամեն ինչ լավ է, և ոչ մի անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ չկա չեմպիոնության համար...

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեծ թիմերը հյուծված-թուլացած լինում են միայն հոգեբանական պատճառներով: Յուվեում բոլորը հիանալի են տրամադրված ու ոչ մի կոմպլեքս չունեն: Այդպիսի թիմերը այնպիսի ներուժ ունեն, որ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմներ չունենալու դեպքում կարող են անկանխատեսելի արդյունքների հասնել: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է հիմա Յուվեում ամեն ինչ լավ է, և ոչ մի անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ չկա չեմպիոնության համար...


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով անհնար է մեկ տարում վերաստեղծել այնպիսի թիմ, որը ընդունակ լինի պայքարել այնպիսի առաջնությունում ինչպիսին իտալիայի առաջնությունն է…այնպիսի ավանդական թիմերի հետ ինչպիսիք Միլանը,Ինտերը Ռոման են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Godfather

Խի եք ասում որ Յուվեն չեմպիոն չի դառնա:
Ռոմայում`Բուֆֆոնից,Դել Պիերոյից,Նեդվեդից,կամ Կամուրանեզիից լավ ֆուտբոլիստ կա?դե իհարկե չկա:
Ֆոռզա Յուվենտուս!!!

----------


## Աբելյան

սկի Յուվենտուսի ֆուտբոլիստները չեն մտածում չեմպիոնության մասին

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռոմայում`Բուֆֆոնից,Դել Պիերոյից,Նեդվեդից,կամ Կամուրանեզիից


Տոտտին ետ չոսին էլ չի զիջում,եթե չասենք գերազանցումա,Բուֆֆոնին չհաշված

----------


## Godfather

Տենց ֆուտբոլիստ չկա որ չեմպիոնության մասին չի մտածում:
Տոտին կարողա կամուրանեզիյից լավնա բայց Դել Պիերոյին,Բուֆֆոնին,Նեդվեդին չի հասնի:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Տոտտին ետ չոսին էլ չի զիջում,եթե չասենք գերազանցումա,Բուֆֆոնին չհաշված


Տոտտին հլը շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք ա ուտի՝ Դել Պիեռոյին հասնելու համար: Ընդհանրապես, պայքար ա ընթանալու Յուվենտուսի ու Միլանի և Ինտերի միջև, իսկ Ռոման չի էլ խառնվելու էս պայքարին: Ու մեծ հույսեր կան, որ էդ պայքարում մենք կհաղթենք, ու չեմ կարծում, որ տղեքը չեն մտածում, որ չեմպիոնների լիգայում կխաղան՝ ևս մեկ չեմպիոնական տիտղոս ավելացնելով իրենց տիտղոսներին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Տոտտին հլը շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք ա ուտի՝ Դել Պիեռոյին հասնելու համար: Ընդհանրապես, պայքար ա ընթանալու Յուվենտուսի ու Միլանի և Ինտերի միջև, իսկ Ռոման չի էլ խառնվելու էս պայքարին: Ու մեծ հույսեր կան, որ էդ պայքարում մենք կհաղթենք, ու չեմ կարծում, որ տղեքը չեն մտածում, որ չեմպիոնների լիգայում կխաղան՝ ևս մեկ չեմպիոնական տիտղոս ավելացնելով իրենց տիտղոսներին:


Ինչ եք խոսում է… :Think: …լավ էլի…ես չեմ ֆուտբոլիստի մասին խոսելուց իրա ներկայով եք խոսում թե անցյալով…Տոտին հիմիկվա դրությամբ բոլոր թվարկվածներին գերազանցում է…անցյալ առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկում ո՞վ էր :Think: …
Բացի երևի բուֆոնից որոևհետև սխալ կլինի դարպասապահին համեմատել հարձակվողական ոճի կիսապաշպանի հետ…բայց դե ես չեմ ասում մենակով Ռոմային կհանի չեմպիոն կսարքի…բնականաբար ավելի մեծ են Միլանի, Ինտերի հետո նոր Յուվեի շանսերը, որը թեթև Բ սերիայից հետո մեծ փորձության է հանդիպելու անհամեմատ ուժեղ Ա սերիայում…մի մոռացեք որ դա այն Յուվեն չի որը կար 2 տարի առաջ այլ միանգամայն այլ Յուվե է…

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տոտտին հլը շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք ա ուտի՝ Դել Պիեռոյին հասնելու համար:


հա, բայց հիմիկվա Դել Պիեռոյից խոմ լավն ա

----------


## REAL_ist

> Տոտտին հլը շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք ա ուտի՝ Դել Պիեռոյին հասնելու համար:


ետ արդեն քո սուբյելտիվ կարծիքնա,Տոտտին իրա տաղանդով Դել Պիեռոյի չափ կա, ես երկուսը բացառիկ իտալացի խաղացողներից են որոնց սիրում եմ

----------


## Godfather

> հա, բայց հիմիկվա Դել Պիեռոյից խոմ լավն ա


Ինչ գիտես?հո բ սերիայի խաղերը չես նայել:Գրանդ ֆուտբոլիստը իրա տաղանդը մի տարում չի կորցնում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Տոտտին վերջին 3-4 տարվա իտալացի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստնա ու մի անգամ չի որ ճանաչվելա լավագույնը իտալիայում

----------


## Godfather

Եկեք տոտիին հանգիստ թողենք:Առաջնությունից հետո կիմանանք ով ովա:

----------


## Godfather

> Էս տարի Յուվեն պտի Իտալիաում հաղթի ասածս մի տարի հետո կհիշեք :


Էս տարի Յուվեն պտի Իտալիաում հաղթի ասածներս մի տարի հետո կհիշեք:

----------


## salatik

Բարև իմ ամենասիրած թիմի երկրպագուներ, ես այնքան շատ եմ սիրեւմ Յուվենտուսը, որ աչքիս ուրիշ թիմ չի երևում  :Jagi: 

Ինտերնետային մի էջում կարդացի, որ.
Ռեալը, Բարսելոնան և Յուվենտուսը համարվում են աշխարհի ամենաճանաչված ակումբները:

Եվրո-Ֆուտբոլի հարցումների շնորհիվ պարզ է դարձել տարբեր ֆուտբոլային ակումբների երկրպագուների մոտավոր թիվը:

1. Ռեալ Մադրիդը - 20 մլն., որից 10 մլն. Իսպանիայից են, մյուս 10 մլն.-ը արտասահմանյան երկրներից:
2. Բարսելոնա - 19,3 մլն. (60% Իսպանիայից դուրս են). 
3. Յուվենտուս - 12 մլն. (76% Իտալիայից) 
4. Միլան - 9,2 մլն.
5. Ինտեր - 7,6 մլն. 

Հարցումները կազմակերպվել են Անգլիայում, Իտալիայում, Ֆրասիայում, Գերմանիայում և Իսպանիայում

----------


## salatik

Հետաքրքիր նորուրթյուններ Յուվենտուսի մասին 

- Շապիկի վրայի երկու աստղերը նշանակում են Յուվենտուսի 27 հաղթանակները Սերիա Ա-ում` այսինքն մնացել է 3 հաղթանակ, որպեսզի 3-րդ աստղն ավելանա :
- Յուվեն առաջին թիմն է աշխարհում, որ հաղթել է Եվրոպական բոլոր գավաթները:
- Միշել Պլատինին առաջին ֆուտբոլիսն է, որ իրար հետևից 3 տարի հռչակվել է Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիս (1983-85 թ.թ.):
- Ամբողջական հաշվարկով Յուվեն համարվում է Իտալիայի ամենաուժեղ թիմը (27 հաղթանակ Սերիա Ա-ում), իսկ օրինակ Միլանը ունի 17 հաղթանակ, Ինտերը` 13;
- Էդվին Վան դեր Սարը Յուվենտուսի դարպասապահ լինելու ժամանակ , Իտալիայի միակ լեգիոներն է եղել:
- Սերիա Ա-ի մինչ օրս հաստատված ռեկորդն է Դինո Ձոֆի Յուվենտուսի դարպասն 1143 րոպե անառիկ պահելը:
- Մինչև 1998 թվականը Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուները կազմում էին Իտալիայի բոլոր երկրպագուների 67%-ը , այսինքն մոտ 11 միլիոն մարդ:
- "Յուվենտուս" բառը լատիներենից թարգմանաբար նշանակում է "Երիտասարդություն" :

----------


## salatik

Ֆուտբոլիստներ , որոնք ստացել են "Ոսկե գնդակ"

1961 — Էնրիկե Օմար Սիվորի
1982 — Պաոլո Ռոսսի 
1983 — Միշել Պլատինի 
1984 — Միշել Պլատինի 
1985 — Միշել Պլատինի 
1993 — Ռոբերտո Բաջիո
1998 — Զինեդին Զիդան 
2003 — Պավել Նեդվեդ 


Ֆուտբելիսներ, ոևոնք ստացել են "Ադամանդե գնդակ"

1993 — Ռոբերտո Բաջիո 
1998 — Զինեդին Զիդան 
2000 — Զինեդին Զիդան

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
2007 թվականի թույլատրելի տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ ձեռք բերված ֆուտբոլիստներն են

ԱՆՈՒՆ / ՈՐՏԵՂԻՑ / ԳՈՒՄԱՐԸ

Սերխիո Բերնարդո Ալմիրոն - Էմպոլի - 9 մլն.եվրո
Տիագու Մենդեշ - Լիոն - 13 մլն.եվրո
Զդենեկ Գրիգերա - Այաքս - ազատ տրանսֆեր
Հասան Սալիհամիդիչ - Բավարիա - ազատ տրանսֆեր
Դոմենիկո Կրիշիտո - Ջենովա - 7.5 մլն. եվրո
Անտոնիո Նոչերինո - Պյաչենցա - 3.5 մլն. եվրո
Քրիստիան Մոլինարո - Սիենա - 2.5 մլն. եվրո
Վինչենցո Յակվինտա - Ուդինեզե - 11.3 մլն. եվրո
Մանուելե Բլազի - Ֆիորենտինա - վերադարձ վարձավճարից
Ռուբեն Օլիվերա - Սամպդորիա - վերադ.վարձ.
Ջեսս Վանստրատտան - Վերոնա - ազատ տրանսֆեր
Քրիստիանո Նովեմբրե - Ֆանո - 
Ժորժե Անդրադե - Դեպորտիվո - 10 մլն.եվրո

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսի կողմից սահմանված ռեկորդները 

Ամենաշատ հավաքած միավորները 1 սեզոնի ժամանակ - 74 (Սերիա Ա 97/98):
Ամենաքիչ հավաքած միավորները 1 սեզոնի ժամանակ - 29 (Սերիա Ա 38/39 և 61/62):
Ամենամեծ հաշվով հաղթանակը (սեփական դաշտում) - 9-1 Ինտերի հետ (Սերիա Ա 60/61):
Ամենամեծ հաշվով պարտությունը (սեփ.դ.) - 7-1 Միլանի հետ (Սերիա Ա 49/50):
Ամենամեծ հաշվով հաղթանակը (ուրիշի դաշտում) - 7-0 Պրո Պատրիի հետ (Սերիա Ա 50/51):
Ամենամեծ հաշվով պարտությունը (ուրիշի.դ.) - 0-6 Ինտերի հետ (Սերիա Ա 53/54):
Լավագույն հարձակվողը - Ալեսսանդրո Դել Պիերո - 185 գնդակ 2006 թվականի վերջի ամսվա տվյալով:
1 սեզոնի ընթացքում ամենաշատ խաղերի մասնակցած ֆուտբոլիստը` Ջամպիերո Բոնիպերտի - 444 խաղ:
Յուվենտուսը Եվրոպական բոլոր մրցանակները գրաված առաջին թիմն է - Չեմպիոնների Լիգա, Գավաթների Գավաթ և ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գավաթ : 
Միշել Պլատինին 3 անգամ (1983,84,85) հռչակվել է Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ::
Յուվենտուսը Իտալիայի ամենաշատ Սկուդետտո շահած թիմն է (27):
Դինո Ձոֆը իր դարպասը անառիկ է պահել 1143 րոպե :
Յուվենտուսը ունեցել է 15 ֆուտբոլիստ ամբողջ 1931/32 սեզոնի ընթացքում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բարև իմ ամենասիրած թիմի երկրպագուներ, ես այնքան շատ եմ սիրեւմ Յուվենտուսը, որ աչքիս ուրիշ թիմ չի երևում


Բարև հարգելի salatik: Շատ շնորհակալություն տեղեկությունների համար: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Յուվենտուսը նման լավ երկրպագուներ ունի :Wink: : Եթե նոր բաներ կլինեն, գրեք:

----------


## Godfather

Ընկերական խաղում Յուվենտուսը ջախջախել է իտալիայի փոխչեմպիոնին: :LOL: *Roma 2:5 Juventus*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ՈՒՌԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Godfather

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջվել է: Օտար լեզուներով գրառումներն ակումբում չեն թույլատրվում: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը:*

----------


## Godfather

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջվել է: Օտար լեզուներով գրառումներն ակումբում չեն թույլատրվում: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը:*

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ընկերական խաղում Յուվենտուսը ջախջախել է իտալիայի փոխչեմպիոնին:*Roma 2:5 Juventus*
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ՈՒՌԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Այոոոոոոո: Չնայած տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ոչ էլ ջախջախել են, այս ամենը նախավարժանքի սկիզբն է.

Ջախջախելը հետո կտեսնեն. :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Երեկ Յուվենտուսի գլխավոր մարզիչ Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին Ռոմայի հետ ընկերական խաղից հետո, որը ավարտվել էր Յուվեի հաղթանակով /5-2 հաշվով/, արտահայտվել է Տիագուին պաշտպանելու վերաբերյալ, որը շատ քննադատությունների էր արժանացել վերջին շրջանում: Թիմի հիմնական խնդիրն էր պաշտպանությունը և բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները անխտիր գրում էին Տիագուի վատ պատրաստվածության մասին, նրանք հիմնականում պնդում էին, որ Անտոնիո Նոչերինոն կկարողանար շատ հեշտությամբ փոխարինել Տիագուին:
Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին հավաստիացրել է , որ Տիագուն դեռ պատրաստ չէր Իտալիայի տեմպին, նա ասել է . 
-Ինչ որ խնդիր կա Տիագուի հետ? Դուք շուտով կհամոզվեք , որ նա խաղալով Պորտուգալիայում, Անգլիայում, Ֆրանսիայում ոչ պակաս գեղեցիկ խաղ ցույց կտա նաև Իտալիայում: Մենք դեռ ունենք պաշտպանությունը ամրապնդելու ավելի մեծ շանսեր, և աշխատում ենք այդ ուղղությամբ: Ես երջանիկ եմ, որ Կրիշիտոն և Անդրադեն մեր հետ են, բանիմաց և փորձառու ֆուտբոլիստներ են: Անգամ այն խաղերում, որտեղ Յուվեն պարտություն է կրել, մենք պայքարել ենք մինչև վերջ, և ես շատ ուրախ եմ դրա համար: Սա է Յուվենտուսի հիմնական պիտակը:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Ուրվական ջան, եթե չեմ ձանձրացնի Ձեզ, պատրաստ եմ միշտ գրել Յուվենտուսի մասին նորություններ :

Սերիա-Ա-ի առաջին տուրի խաղերի օրացույցը:
Յուվենտուսը առաջին խաղը կանցկացնի Լիվորնոի հետ օգոստոսի 26-ին:


1 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Լիվորնո" -/- 26.օգոստոս - 27.հունվար
2 տուր: "Կալիարի" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 02.սեպտեմբեր - 03.փետրվար
3 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Ուդինեզե" -/- 16.սեպտեմբեր - 10.փետրվար
4 տուր: "Ռոմա" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 23.սեպտեմբեր - 17.փետրվար
5 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Ռեջինա" -/- 26.սեպտեմբեր - 24.փետրվար
6 տուր: "Տորինո" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 30.սեպտեմբեր - 27.փետրվար
7 տուր: "Ֆիորենտինա" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 07.հոկտեմբեր - 02.մարտ
8 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Ջենովա" -/- 21.հոկտեմբեր - 09.մարտ
9 տուր "Նապոլի" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 28.հոկտեմբեր - 16.մարտ
10 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Էմպոլի" -/- 31.հոկտեմբեր - 19.մարտ
11 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Ինտեր" -/- 04.նոյեմբեր - 22.մարտ
12 տուր: "Պարմա" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 11.նոյեմբեր - 30.մարտ
13 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Պալերմո" -/- 25.նոյեմբեր - 06.ապրիլ
14 տուր: "Միլան" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 02.դեկտեմբեր - 13.ապրիլ
15 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Ատալանտա" -/- 09.դեկտեմբեր - 20.ապրիլ
16 տուր: "Լացիո" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 16.դեկտեմբեր - 27.ապրիլ
17 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Սիենա" -/- 23.դեկտեմբեր - 04.մայիս
18 տուր: "Կատանիա" - "Յուվենտուս" -/- 13.հունվար - 11.մայիս
19 տուր: "Յուվենտուս" - "Սամպդորիա" -/- 20.հունվար - 18.մայիս

----------


## salatik

Այսօր երեկոյան Յուվեն ուղեվորվում է Սան Սիրո, որպեսզի մասնակցի հերթական մինի մրցաշարին` «Trofeo Tim». Այս անգամ Յուվենտուսի հակառակորդներն են Ինտերը և Միլանը :
Մեր սիրելի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները գնացել են Միլան առանց Մարկյոնեի, Բիրինդելիի և Կամորանեզիի, նրանց փոխարեն շարք են վերադարձել Կիելինին, Գրիգերան և Զեբինան:
Եվ ասյպես Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին իր հետ տարել է 24 ֆուտբոլիստ, որոնք այսօր երեկոյան դուրս կգան Ջուզեպպե Մեցայի անվան մարզադաշտ:

Դարպասապահ - Բուֆֆոն, Բելարդի, Նովեմբրե:
Պաշտպաններ - Անդրադե, Բումսոնգ, Կիելինի, Կրիշիտո, Գրիգերա, Լեգրոտալե, Մոլինարո, Զեբինա:
Կիսապաշտպաններ - Ալմիրոն, Բլազի, Նեդվեդ, Նոչերինո, Օլիվերա, Սալիհամիդիչ, Տիագու, Զանետտի:
Հարձակվողներ - Դել Պիերո, Յակվինտա, Պալլադինո, Տրեզեգե, Սալաետա:

Այս կազմով Յուվենտուսը առաջին անգամ կփորձի հաղթել այս մրցաշարում: 
Առաջինը դաշտ դուրս կգան Ինտերը և Յուվենտուսը, երկրորդ խաղում Միլանը կմրցի առաջին խաղում պարտված թիմի հետ, իսկ երրորդ խաղում առաջին խաղում հաղթած թիմը կմրցի Միլանի հետ:

Բոլորիս անունից Յուվենտուսին հաղթանակ և գեղեցիկ խաղ եմ ցանկանում:

----------


## salatik

Երիտասարդական թիմերը հանդիպել են Մալազիայում:
Ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում Յուվենտուսի երիտասարդական թիմի խաղերի արդյունքները:
Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ Յուվեի հետ խաղում էին շատ ուժեղ երիտասարդական թիմեր, ինչպիսիք են Բարսելոնան և ՊՍԺ-ն:

Չեմպիոն լիգա երիտասարդական թիմերի միջև
4-րդ խումբ

1-ին օր
Յուվենտուս - Կատար 0-0
Բարսելոնա - ՊՍԺ 2-1

2-րդ օր
Յուվենտուս - ՊՍԺ 1-0
Բարսելոնա - Կատար 1-1

3-րդ օր
Յուվենտուս - Բարսելոնա 0-0
ՊՍԺ - Կատար 1-1

Վերջնական տեսքը

Բարսելոնան - 5 միավոր
Յուվենտուսը - 5 միավոր 
Կատարը - 3 միավոր, 
ՊՍԺ-ն - 1 միավոր

Բարսելոնան խմբում 1-ին տեղ գրավեց միայն խփված և բաց թողնված գոլերի թվով:

----------


## salatik

Ալեսսիո Սեկկոն բացատրություն է տվել Ալեքսանդրո Դել Պիերոի հնարավոր տեղափոխման մասին լուրերին, որի պայմանագրի ժամկետը լրանում է 2008 թվականին:
- Երկրպագուները չպետք է մտածեն, մենք խոստանում ենք, որ կմտածենք լավագույն տարբերակը Դել Պիերոի հետ համաձայնության գալու համար: Մենք չէինք պատկերացնում, որ նոր պայմանագրի կնքումը այսքան շուտ տեղի կունենա, մտածում էինք , որ կարող ենք դա թողնել վերջին օրվա, քանի որ բոլորս էլ շատ սիրում ենք նրան ու ցանկանում ենք մեր թիմում տեսնել:
Դել Պիերոին աջակցում է նաև Ռ.Պալլադինոն, որը նման լուրերից հետո ասել է . 
- Դել Պիերոն մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ է և հիանալի մարդ, նա այն հազվագյուտ դեմքերից է, որն Յուվենտուսի պատմության մի մասն է կազմում, և երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների համար կարող է օրինակ ծառայել: Նա խաղերի ժամանակ մեզ ոգևորում է:
Ոչ մի թերահավատություն չկա այս առումով նաև Բուֆֆոնի մոտ . <<Նա ամենապահնջարկային ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկն է մեր թիմում, և մեզանից ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի կարող անցնել, որ նրա պայմանագրի երկարացման հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր կարող է առաջանալ>>:

----------


## salatik

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է 4-4-2.com ինտերնետային էջը, Այաքսի 23-ամյա հարձակվող Հունտելարը դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել թէ ապագայում որ ակումբում հանդես կգա: 
Այաքսի կազմում, վերջին խաղի ժամանակ Հունտելարը խփել է 4 գոլ, իսկ Այաքսը ընդհանուր 8-1 հաշվով հաղթել է :
Եվ սրանով նորից հոլանդացի հարձակվողը ապացուցեց իր բարձր կարգի մասին: Տեղեկացվում է նաև, որ Յուվենտուսի միջնորդը հանդիպել է Այաքսի ղեկավարության հետ Հունտելարի հնարավոր տեղափոխման համար: 
Մեկ անգամ Յուվենտուսը հնարավորություն ունեցել էր Հունտելարին թիմում ընդգրկել, սակայն Այաքսի ղեկավարությունը այդ փոփոխությունը իր կազմում միայն համաձայն կլիներ Տրեզեգեին իր թիմում տեսնելով: Յուվենտուսի մարզիչը կարծում է, որ թիմի գլխավոր 2 հարձակվողները դրանք Դել Պիերոն և Տրեզեգեն են: Այաքսի ղեկավարությունը չի ցանկանում իր հարձակվողին վաճառել 20 մլն.-ից ոչ պակաս գումարով, և շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդ գումարը դեռ կաճի:

----------


## salatik

2 օր առաջ հանրությանն են ներկայացրել Յուվենտուսի նոր պաշտոնական համազգեստը 2007/2008 թթ-ի մրցաշրջանի համար:
Տնային համազգեստի վրա առկա են ավանդական ուղղահայաց սև և սպիտակ գծերը, ինչպես նաև օձիքի վրա կարմիր եզրագիծ կա:
Հյուրի կարգավիճակով խաղալու դեպքում կհագնեն կապույտ մարզահագուստ, որը հիմնված է Թուրինի գերբի գույների վրա:

- Nike-ը Յուվենտուսի հետ կգրավի բարձրունքներ, - ասել է Անդրեա Ռոսսին` Nike ֆիրմայի տնօրենը Իտալիայում, - տնային համազգեստը կարճ ասած լիցքավորված է այս ակումբի ոգով, կարմիր մասնիկները ավելի շատ համազգեստին տալիս են հաղթելու ձգտում, թիմ, որը հանդիսանում է ամենասիրելին և ամենահաջողակը Իտալիայում:

Կտորի որակը շատ բարձր է, այն շատ թեթև է և պահում է քրտինքը իր մեջ ` մարմնից հեռու պահելով, իր հատուկ օդային անցքերի շնորհիվ: Ուղղահայաց գծերի լայնությունը համեմատած 2006/2007 մրցաշրջանի հետ ավելի հաստ են, իսկ օձիքը ունի նոր "V" -ձև տեսք:

Համազգեստը զարդարված է մի քանի դեկորատիվ էլեմենտներով ` Յուվենտուսի լոգոյով և աջ ուսի վրա 2 աստղերով, որը նշանակում է 20 հաղթանակներ Սերիա Ա-ում:

Պաշտոնական հովանավոր New Holland -ի էմբլեման տեղադրված է համազգեստի հենց մեջտեղում : Կոմպլեկտը իր մեջ է ներգրավում սպիտակ շորտեր սև և կարմիր դետալներով, ինչպես նաև նոր զուգագուլպաներ սև և սպիտակ հորիզոնական գծերով:

----------


## BOBO

Տեսաք Յուվենտուսը ի՞նչ արեց :Think: 
Juventus(Trezeguet 29, 87, 90, Iaquinta 71(p), 86)   5-1  Livorno(Loviso 90)

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուս  5-1  Լիվորնո

28 րոպեին Դավիդ Տրեզեգեն բացել է խաղի հաշիվը
71 րոպե - Յակվինտա /11 մ/
85 րոպե - Յակվինտա
86 րոպե - Տրեզեգե
90 րոպե - Տրեզեգե


90+5 րոպե - Մասսիմո Լովիսո 

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐԻՆ

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Տենցա BOBO ջան  :Hands Up:  
փոքր եղբորս խորհուրդ եմ տվել Play Station խաղա, որ իրա սիրած թիմը տենց գոնե չեմպիոն դառնա  :LOL:  (չեմ ասում որ թիմնա, չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին վիրավորել)

----------


## Egern.net

> Տեսաք Յուվենտուսը ի՞նչ արեց
> Juventus(Trezeguet 29, 87, 90, Iaquinta 71(p), 86)   5-1  Livorno(Loviso 90)


բա իհարկե  :Smile:  հենց առաջին տուրից, մրցաշարում առաջին տեղ, ռմբարկուներում` առաջին երկու տեղը

*JUVE ! JUVE ! JUVE*

Տրեզեգեն ամոթի զգացումը կորցրել ա B seria-ում  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ամեն ինչ շատ օրինաչափ է: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Hands Up: :

----------


## salatik

ԴԻՆՈ ՁՈՖՖ - Այս Յուվենտոսւը ուժեղ է իմ Յուվենտուսից:

Յուվենտուսի նախկին դարպասապահ և մարզիչ Դինո Ձոֆֆը "La Gazzetta dello Sport" ամսագրում տված հարցազրույցում համեմատել է նախկին Յուվենտուսը (տասնինը տարի տարբերությամբ)նոր խաղացողներով հագեցած "Ծեր սենյորայի" հետ: 

1976 թվականին Դինո Ձոֆֆը Թուրինի մերձակայքում գտնվող Վիլլար Պերոսա փոքրիկ մարզադաշտում պարապմունքի ժամանակ տեսնելով այն լրագրողին, որը նրան տարբեր առիթներով մականուններ էր տվել, օրինակ` ՍուպերԴինո, ԴինոԶաուրո և այլն, թողնում է մարզադաշտը ու վազում դեպի նա: Գլխավոր մարզիչը փորձում է կանգնեցնել Ձոֆֆին, սակայն արդյունքում ինքն է հայտնվում խոտածածկի վրա: Դինո Ձոֆֆը հարձակվում է լրագրողի վրա ու մի լավ ծեծում նրան: Հետո, երբ ամեն ինչ հանդարտվում է, նա նորից կանգնեցնում է պարապմունքը, գնում դեպի մարզիչները և շատ խիստ տոնոմ հասկանցնում, որ երբևէ իրեն չկանգնեցնեն, միևնույնն է չի հաջողվի ոչ մեկին:
Ահա այսպիսին է Դինո Ձոֆֆը: 

Յուվենտուսում, որպես գլխավոր մարզիչ է աշխատել 2 մրցաշրջան 88/89 և 89/90: 1988թ.-ի հուլսիսին, երբ նոր էր ղեկավարում ակումբը, չէր կարելի ուժեղ համարել այն, քանի որ մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ հենց այդ մրցաշրջանի սկսվելուց առաջ ավարտեցին իրենց կարիերան: Մնում էր հուսալ, որ Յուվենտուսը գոնե կկարողանա հաղթել Իտալիայի գավաթը:

Կարծես նույն իրադրության մեջ են հայտնվել Դոֆֆը այն ժամանակ և Ռանիերին հիմա, քանի որ Յուվեն հիմա նոր է վերադարձել Սերիա Ա: 

Առաջին դեպքում ակումբը կարողացավ հասնել 4-րդ տեղ, թողնելով իրենից վերև Ինտերին, Նապոլիին իր Մարադոնայով և հոլանդական Միլանին: Հաջորդ տարի գրավեց 3 տեղ Ինտերի հետ միաժամանակ, էլի առաջ անցան Նապոլին ու Միլանը: Չնայած դրան Յուվենտուսը կարողացավ հենց այդ մրցաշրջանի ժամանակ գրավել Իտալիայի Գավաթը և ՈւԵՖԱ-ի Գավաթը:


- Դինո, կարելի՞ է համեմատել Ձեր մարզչական փորձը Յուվենտուսում, և այն ինչի միջով պետք է անցնի Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին : 
- Դրա մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: Մենք այն ժամանակ 4-րդ տեղ գրավեցինք: Ելնելով մեր մրցակիցների կարողություններից այդպիսի արդյունքի հասնելը մեր համար ուղղակի սխրանք էր: Իսկ եթե այս Յուվենտուսը 4-րդ տեղով բավարարվի, ոչ մեկի համար ուրախալի չի լինի, եթե անգամ 4-րդ տեղը Չեմպիոնների լիգային մասնակցելու համար բավարար է: 

- Նշանակում է այս Յուվենտուսը ավելի ուժե՞ղ է քան Ձեր Յուվենտուսը:
- Դուք կատակու՞մ եք:Աննկարագրելի ուժեղ է, տեսեք թե ինչպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ մնացին Սերիա Բ-ում խաղալու, հետո էլ չլքեցին թիմը` Բուֆֆոնը, Նեդվեդը, Կամորանեզին, Տրեզեգեն, Դել Պիերոն, չէ որ նրանք երիտասարդ չեն , բայց մինչև հիմա էլ կարողանում են գերազանց խաղ ցույց տալ, ու շատերը նախանձում են ...
Յուվենտուսը պարտավոր է մտածել միայն 1-ին տեղի համար:

- Նոր թիմը ի՞նչ հաջողությունների կհասնի այս տարի Ձեր կարծիքով:
- Յուվենտուսը պետք է ունենա միայն մի նպատակ` հաղթանակ: 

- Իսկ Ինտերը համեմատական կարգով Յուվենտուսի հետ այլմոլորակային չի համարվում:
- Ես Ձեզ խնդրում եմ. Իհարկե Ինտերը ունի շատ ուժեղ կազմ, հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց խաղադաշտ են մտնում միայն 11-ը: Ռոման էլ Սուպեր Գավաթի խաղի ժամանակ ապացուցեց, որ Ինտերը անպարտելի չի : Դրա համար պետք չի կոմպլեկսների մեջ ընկնել:

- Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի այս տարի Յուվենտուսի կոչը: 
- <<Մենք հավատում ենք>>:

----------


## salatik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս նոր հաղթանակի համար :
Իտալիայի գավաթի համար Յուվենտուսը երեկ հաղթել է Պարմային:

ՊԱՐՄԱ/   /1 - 3/   /ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍ

61' [0-1]   Մոլինարո
72' [0-2]   Ալմիրոն
47' [1-2]   Կաստելինի (11մ.)
85' [1-3]   Սալիհամիդիչ

----------


## Godfather

Կոպա Նացիոնալենա կրե թե... :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Նա հավաքում է գինիներ և երազում է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթի մասին: Փոքր հասակում մարմնամարզույթամբ է զբաղվել, գնացել է հոկեյի: Նրան անվանում են չեխական ռակետա, բատարեա «DURACELL», հավերժական շարժիչ և այլն...
Նա խաղադաշտ է դուրս գալիս լինզաներով, իսկ գնդակը նրա հարվածից հետո անցնում է 194 կմ/ժ-ը: 
Նա 6-րդն է Յուվենտուսի կազմում, ով արժանացել է "Ոսկե գնդակի" :
Նա պարապում է անգամ արձակուրդի ժամանակ:
Նա ամենաթանկ ֆուտբոլիստն է չեխական ֆուտբոլի պատմության ընթացքում:
Այսօր լրանում է Պավել Նեդվեդի ծննդյան 35 տարին:

Ցանկանալով կյանքի մնացած տարիները նվիրել իր ընտանիքին, նա 2006 թվականին որոշեց խաղակոշիկները կախել մեխից, սակայն ինչպես հավաստիացնում էր նրա մենեջերը դա տեղի չունեցավ:
Նրա սիրտը բաբախում է, իսկ ինքը շարունակում է մնալ գլխավոր օղակը կիսապաշտպանության: 35 տարեկանում Պավելը այնպես է խաղում, որից շատ երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներ օրինակ պետք է վերցնեն միայն:
Ամեն հնարավորություն օգտագործում է, կիսպաշտպանությունից անցնում է հարձակման, հարձակումից պաշտպանության: Կարող է լինել կենտրոնում, իսկ մի քանի վայրկյանից կտեսնենք աջ կամ ձախ կողմում:
Երբեմն թվում է, որ նա ամենուրեք է: Նայում ենք նրա խաղին ու չենք հավատում, որ նա կարող էր 1 տարի առաջ հեռանալ ֆուտբոլից, սակայն սերը դեպի ֆուտբոլը դառձել էր նրա համար թմրանյութի կախվածության նման մի բան, իսկ մի գուցե սերը դեպի Յուվենտու՞սն ու Թուրի՞նը նրան պահեցին, որ այդ դժվար պահին նա չլքեց թիմը Սերիա Բ-ում:
Այս ամառ մինչև հուլիսի կեսերը Նեդվեդի երկրպագուները դեռ չգիտեին ինչպիսի որոշում կընդունի նա, մի կողմից լուրերը Ինտերի կողմից առաջարկած բավականին բարձր աշխատավարձի մասին, մյուս կողմից ձգձգվող բանակցությունները, տարակուսանքի մեջ էին պահում բոլորին:

- Ես շատ երկար եմ մտածել, բայց մրցաշրջանի ավարտվելուց հետո իմ մոտ առաջացավ նորից խաղալու ցանկություն: Ես գիտեմ, որ Յուվենտուսը դեռ իմ կարիքը ունի, և ես մեծ սիրով կօգնեմ իմ սիրելի թիմին, կվերադառնամ Իտալիա ու կհասնեմ Չեմպիոնների լիգային:

Ըստ լուրերի Նեդվեդի հետ կնքվել է պայմանագիր մինչև 2009 թվ-ը: 
Չի կարող նրա նման ֆուտբոլիսը ձեռնունայն թողնել ֆուտբոլը, անպայման եվրոպական գավաթը ձեռքին կլքի իմ կարծիքով: Նրա նման ֆուտբոլիստները առանց նպատակի իրականացման չեն հեռանում:

----------


## salatik

Պավել Նեդվեդ

----------


## salatik

channel4.com ինտերնետային էջի համաձայն, Յուվենտուսի մարզիչԿլաուդիո Ռանիերին Կալյարիի հետ կայացած դրամատիկ հաղթանակից հետո հայտարարել է, որ "Ծեր սենյորան" մրցում է Սերիա Ա-ի գլխավոր մրցանակի համար: Յուվենտուսցիները կիրակի օրվա խաղի ժամանակ շատ էներգիա կորցրեցին, և միայն Կիելինիի խփած գոլի շնորհիվ /խաղավերջում/ կարողացան գողանալ հաղթանակը և նորից 3 միավոր ստանալ: 
- Ո՞վ էլ լինի Յուվենտուսի մարզիչը, նա առաջին հերթին պետք է մտածի գլխավոր մրցանակի մասին: Մենք կազմավորվող կոլեկտիվ ենք: Սերիա Բ տեղափոխվելով մենք կորցրեցին մի քանի չեմպիոնների , բայց մենք ճիշտ ուղու վրա ենք և հաղթելու սով ենք զգում: Մեր նպատակն է վերականգնել նախկին դիրքը և ապացուցենք, որ այն աշխատանքի արդյունք է: Կամորանեզիին խաղադաշտ մտցնելով, փոխվեց ամբողջ խաղը և մենք հաղթեցինք:

Եվ այսպես , հիմա խաղի արդյունքից խոսենք...

Խաղում լավագույնն իրենց դրսևորեցին`
Բուֆֆոնը, ով հնարավորինս լավ ցույց տվեց իր ունակությունները:
Կամորանեցին` որ 2-րդ խաղակեսում միայն դուրս գալով խաղադաշտ 2 գոլային փոխանցման հողինակ դարձավ:
Պետք է նաև Կլաուդիո Ռանիերիի անունը տանք, ով կարողացավ ժամանակին` հենց խաղի ժամանակ, խրախուսել դարպասապահին, ով իրեն մեղադրում էր բաց թողած գոլի համար: Դրանից հետո խաղավերջում Բուֆֆոնը քնել էր դարպասաձողին հենված :

*ԲՐԱՎՈ ԿԼԱՈՒԴԻՈ ՌԱՆԻԵՐԻ* 

Կալիարի /2 - 3/ Յուվենտուս 

ՍանտԷլիա մարզադաշտ, կալիարի 

Գոլեր
54՛ [0-1] Տրեզեգե
56՛ [1-1] Ֆոդժիա /11 մ/
76՛ [1-2] Դել Պիերո
81՛ [2-2] Ֆոդժիա /11 մ/
89՛ [2-3] Կիելինի

----------


## salatik

Վերջին մի քանի օրերը շատ ծանրաբեռնված էին Դել Պիերոյի համար : Կիրակի Ալեքսը խփեց իր երկրորդ գնդակը Կալյարիի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Հետո արդեն ուղևորվեց Իտալիայի հավաքականի հերթական պարապմունքներին մասնակցելու: Չմոռանանք նաև Սերիա Բ-ում հանդես եկավ իր թիմում և օգնեց վերադառնալ Սերիա Ա: Այս բոլոր բարձրունքների համար Մենտե-Կառլոի թագաժառանգ Ալբերտ 2-րդը Ալեքսանդրո Դել Պիերոին հանձնեց "Ոսկե ոտք"-"Golden Foot" մրցանակը: 
Հենց նա է այսօրվանից մրցանակակիրը այս հռչակավոր կոչման: Այս մրցանակը ստեղծվել է Մենտե-Կառլո քաղաքում 50-ական թվականներին: Այս մրցանակը կարող էր ստանալ աշխարհի ցանկացած ծայրում գտնվող ֆուտբոլիստ, որը իրեն կդրսևորեր լավագույնս և որի տարիքը 29-ից բարձր կլիներ: Մրցանակի պաշտոնական կայքում 150000 մարդ իր ձայնը տվել էր Ալեքսին : Այս մրցանակին էին հավակնում նաև Բեկհեմը, Կաֆուն, Կանավարոն, Ռոբերտո Կառլոսը, Ֆիգուն, Ռայան Գիգսը, Անրին, Մալդինին և Ռաուլը:
Ալեքսանդրո Դել Պիերոն Յուվենտուսի կազմում 2-րդն է, որ արժանանում է այս կոչմանը Պավել Նեդվեդից հետո:

----------


## salatik

Երեկ առավոտյան ժամը 5-ին Մոդենայի իր տանը մահացել է Լուչիանո Պավարոտտին, 71 տարեկան հասակում: Անցած տարի Պավարոտտիի մոտ հայնաբերեցին չարորակ ուռուցք: Նա հռչակավոր էր իր մաքուր, երգեցիկ, լիրիկական ձայնով, որը առանց դժվարության լցնում էր անսահմանափակ մեծության դահլիճներ: Նրան գնահատում էին իր իտալական կոլորիտի համար, որը շատ գեղեցիկ էր նայվում ինչպես օպերային դահլիճի բեմում մեներգ կատարելու ժամանակ, այնպես էլ օրինակ խոհանոցի հետ կապված որևէ հաղորդաշարում հյուրի դերում:

Պավարոտտին եղել է ֆուտբոլի մեծ երկրպագու և նրա սերը դեպի Յուվենտուսը ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չէ: Վերջին անգամ նա հայտնվել էր Յուվենտուսի դաշտում 2006 թվականի փետրվարի 6-ին Ձմեռային Օլիմպիադիայի բացման ժամանակ:

Յուվենտուսի բոլոր երկրպագուների անունից կիսում ենք այս մեծ ցավը նրա ընտանիքի անդամների հետ: 
Ամբողջ աշխարհը սգում է մեծ Մաեստրոի մահը:

----------


## salatik

Այսօր հայտնի է դարձել, որ Յուվենտուսի ղեկավարությունը համաձայնության է եկել Բրոնիսլավ Իվանովիչի տեղափոխման հարցում:Թուրինցիները կվճարեն € 8 միլիոն ազգությամբ սերբ պաշտպանի համար: Պայմանագիրը նախատեսված է 5 տարվա համար: Լոկոմոտիվից Յուվենտուս տեղափոխությունը տեղի կունենա հունվար ամսին, երբ կբացվի տրանսֆերային պատուհանը: 
- Ինձ համար Յուվենտուս տեղափոխվելը, ավելի մեծ ուժ է տալիս լավ դրսևորելու համար իմ ամբողջ կարողությունները: Յուվենտուսի նման աշխարհահռչակ ակումբում խաղալը ամեն մի ֆուտբոլիստի համար միայն երազանք կարող է լինել:



Բուֆֆոնը համոզված է, որ ոչ ոքին Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի հետ չպետք է դիտել որպես վերջնական հաշիվ Եվրո-2008-ի նախընտրական փուլում:
- Հաղթանակը մեր համար կլիներ հրաշալի իհարկե, բայց եթե նայենք թէ ինչիսի ընթացք ստացավ խաղը, ապա ոչ ոքին կարելի է համարել բավարար: Եթե մենք չանցնեք հաջորդ փուլ, ապա դա այս խաղի արդյունքից չէ, առջևում էլի խաղեր կան: Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականը եկել էր Իտալիա չպարտվելու համար: Եվ նրանք հասան իրենց ուզածին, սակայն մեր հավաքականը շատ լավ խաղ ցույց տվեց, մասնավորապես 2-րդ խաղակեսի ժամանակ:
Բուֆֆոնը խոսեց նաև Կաննավարոի լավ պաշտպանության մասին
- Անելկան և ես դուրս եկանք դեմ առ դեմ և բախվեցինք իրար: Դա իմ սխալն էր, եթե ես ավելի ուժեղ լինեի կվերցնեի գնդակը: Ես վախեցա, երբ գնդակը անցավ ինձանից ու կհայտնվեր դարպասում եթե Կաննավարոն ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ վայրում չլիներ:
Հավաքականի դարպասապահը խոսեց նաև իրենց երկրպագուների մասին, որոնք Ֆրանսիայի հիմնը հնչելու ժամանակ սուլել էին.
- Մենք խոստացել էին խաղից առաջ, որ կկարողանանք հասկացնել մարդկանց հիմնի հնչելու ժամանակ չաղմկեն, քանի որ դա նրանց պատմության կարևորագույն էջերից է: Երբ մենք գնացել էին Ֆրանսիա, եթե հիշում եք շատ քիչ ժամանակ էր անցել Աշխրահի խաղերից, մեր հիմնը հնչեց անաղմուկ: Պետք է օրինակ վերցնենք ֆրանսիացիներից:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Յուվենտուս - Լիվորնո [ Highlights ]*

*Խաղի Տեսությունը [ Վ Ի Դ Ե Ո ]* 
*Juventus - Livorno [ Highlights ] - [ 12.5 MB ]*
*Uploaded by -  FC-MIKA*
*w w w . p r o f f o o t b a l l . c o m*



*Կալյարի - Յուվենտուս [ Highlights ]*

*Խաղի Տեսությունը [ Վ Ի Դ Ե Ո ]* 
* Cagliari - Juventus [ Highlights ] - [ 14.9 MB ]*
*Uploaded by -  FC-MIKA*
*w w w . p r o f f o o t b a l l . c o m*

----------


## salatik

Շնորհակալ եմ FC MIKA  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Ապրիլի 28-ին 2 մարզաշապիկներ, որոնց վրա Նեդվեդը և Դել Պիերոն ստորագրել էին, դարձան առաջին առարկաները , որ ուղարկվեցին տիեզերք: Եվ ահա եկավ նրանց ժամանակը վերադառնալու Երկիր մոլորակ, որի համար պատրաստվում էր աճուրդ-վաճառք` գումարը Թուրինի "Սանտ Աննա" մանկական հիվանդանոցի օգնության ֆոնդին փոխանցելու համար: 
Աճուրդի վերջին րոպեներին այդ մարզաշապիկները գնեց Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուներից մեկը, ով հանդիսանում է Սաուդիան Արաբիայի թագաժառանգը: Նա շատ երկար սպասեց` աճուրդի ընթացքին հետևելով, և կարողացավ ի վերջո գնել տիեզերական այդ շապիկները, իր հավաքածուն ավելացնելու համար: Թագաժառանգը ստացավ հիվանդանոցի աշխատակիցների կողմից հատուկ շնորհակալագիր և անձամբ Դել Պիերոն ու Նեդվեդը հանձնեցին մարզաշապիկները:
Դրանից հետո թագաժառանգը այցելեց նաև Յուվենտուսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ, ամբողջ օրը անցկացրեց Թուրինի հատուկ խանութներից Յուվենտուսին վերաբերող ակսեսուարներ գնելով և իհարկե վերջում մեծ բավականություն ու լավ տպավորություններ ստացավ մրցաշրջանի բացման օրը Յուվենտուս-Լիվորնո խաղի արդյունքից:

----------


## Godfather

Յուվենտուս 0:1 ՈՒդինեզե

----------


## Աբելյան

սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ Յուվեի երկրպագոներին
թող մյուս տուրում՝ Ռոմայի խաղի հետ լինի էն, ինչ որ Վիշապաքաղն էր ասել

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հայկո ես քեզանից չէր: Պարտությունն ե՞ս տենց սրտանց շնորհավորում:  :Angry2:  Քեզնից չէի սպասում: :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

ինչ կա որ: Մարդ կա Ռոմայի պարտությունն ա սրտանց շնորհավորում
ինչևիցէ. մյուս տուրում. Ռոմա-Յուվենտուս
ձեր կարծիքները

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես էլ եմ ուրախանում հակառակորդ թիմերի պարտություններից: Եվ դա բնական է, բայց պահում եմ իմ մեջ… պետք չի մտնել ու ֆոոումում կամ ուրիշ տեղ ծաղրական «սրտանց շնորհավորել»: Մարդկանց զգացմունքները պետք չի ոտնատակ տալ: 

Հ.Գ. Բաժնի մոդերատորներին առաջարկում եմ, եթե մինչև հիմա չի արվում, ջնջել նմանատիպ «շնորհավորանքները» ու ինֆրաքշն տալ:

----------


## Հենո

Ռոմա-Յուվենտուս խաղում իմ կարծիքով Յուվենտուսը հավսով կրվելուա… ասենք մի 4-1 կամ 3-0

----------


## Egern.net

> Ռոմա-Յուվենտուս խաղում իմ կարծիքով Յուվենտուսը հավսով կրվելուա… ասենք մի 4-1 կամ 3-0


շատ բան կախված ա ՉԼ-ում Ռոմայի խաղից...

եթե չհաղթեց, Յուվեն հաստատ չի կրվի

----------


## salatik

Ինչ ակտիվությունա ստեղ, ինչա թէ Յուվենտուսը առաջին անգամ պարտվելա, Ռոման չի կարա հաղթի Յուվենտուսին :
Չեմ ուզում արդարացնեմ իրանց պարտությունը, բայց հաշվեք թէ հիմնական կազմում խաղացողներից քանիսն էին ազգային հավաքականներում խաղացել անցած շաբաթ:

Ռոմա 0-2 Յուվե

Յակվինտա
Տրեզեգե

----------


## salatik

Վինչենցո Յակվինտաի կարիերան սկսվել է Լուչանո Սպալետտիից, (նա այժմ Ռոմայի գլխավոր մարզիչն է), ու հիմա արդեն ժամանակն է, որպեսզի Յակվինտան իր շնորհակալությունը հայտնի նախկին մարզչին` հաղթանակ տանելով Հռոմում:
-Ես նրա ղեկավարությամբ 3 անմոռանալի մրցաշրջան եմ անցկացրել Ուզդինեզեի կազմում, և շատ շնորհակալ եմ դրա համար, քանի որ միշտ աջակցել է ինձ ու լավ մարզիչ է եղել: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կարողացավ ինձ հասցնել Յուվենտուսի մակարդակին: Շատ կուզենամ հաղթել կիրակի օրը կայանալիք խաղում, բայց թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը: Ռոման ուժեղ թիմ է և դժվար հակառակորդ: Մենք կկենտրոնանանք այդ հանդիպման վրա և գնալու ենք Հռոմ միայն հաղթելու համար, քանի որ մեր թիմը ուրիշ խնդիր չունի:Ես շատ երջանիկ եմ, որ Ռանիերին ինձ վստահում է, և թույլ է տալիս մտնել խաղադաշտ:

----------


## salatik

Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին ճիշտ էր` Յուվենտուսը Ռոմայից ցածր չէր խաղամակարդակով, և խաղադաշտում դա ապացուցեց 2 գնդակ խփելով:
Ռանիերին ուզում էր զարմացնել հակառակորդին և խաղադաշտ մտցրեց միանգամից 3 հարձակվողի.
- Ես ուզում էի ապացուցել, որ չկա այդպիսի թիմ ում դեմ չենք կարող խաղալ: Իհարկե զգացվում էր Կամորանեզիի պակասը դրա համար էլ ես այդպիսի որոշում էի ընդունել: Իմ տղաները կարողացան հավասար խաղ ցույց տալ:Ես վախենում եմ Անդրադեի վնասվածքի լրջության համար, չեմ ցանկանում նրան կորցնել երկար ժամանակով: Կրիշիտոյին հանեցի , քանի որ նա ուներ 1 դեղին քարտ և խաղում էր Տոտտիի դեմ: Դել Պիերոյի համար միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ մեծ ցավով եմ ընդունում, որ նրա մոտ հիմա չգիտես ինչու խաղը չի ստացվում: Անցած խաղի ժամանակ անընդհատ գնդակը դարպասաձողից հետ էր գալիս, իսկ այսօր նա չկարողացավ 11 մետրանոց իրականացնել: Բայց միևնույնն է նա մնում է մեր թիմում և դա ամենագլխավորն է:

Ռոմա 2 - 2 Յուվենտուս
17 - Տրեզեգե
30 - Տոտտի
36 - Տոտտի
87 - Յակվինտա

----------


## Egern.net

Յուվեի մասով ճիշտ գուշակել էիր  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսը Ռոմայի հետ ոչ ոքիից հետո 4-0 հաշվով հաղթնական տոնեց իր դաշտում Ռեջինայի հետ խաղում:

Յուվենտուս 4 - 0 Ռեջինա
[3] Լեգրոտտալեն, 
[5] Սալիհամիդիչը, 
[31] Տրեզեգեն 
[46] Պալլադինոն

Յուվեի պաշտպանությունը Ռոմայի հետ խաղից հետո կորցրել էր Անդրադեին, դա էր պատճառը, որ Յուվեի ֆուտբոլիստները այս անգամ խաղում էին շատ զգույշ, դեռ ավելին հենց պաշտպանը բացեց խաղի հաշիվը:
Դավիդ Տրեզեգեն խփեց իր 101-րդ գնդակը : Նա այս մրցաշրջանում ռմբարկուների ցուցակում 1-ինն է, և այս անգամ նրան մոտեցավ Յուվեի նախկին այժմ Ինտերի հարձակվող Իբրահիմովիչը: Այսպիսով Տրեզեգեն ապացուցում է, որ Յուվեի հարձակման գիծը ամենաուժեղն է: Մեկ հետաքրքիր բան էլ տեղի ունեցավ այս խաղի ժամանակ, Ռանիերին Բուֆֆոնին փոխարինեց Բելարդիով: Անկասկած Բուֆֆոնը լավ մարզավիճակում է, և կմասնակցի հաջորդ խաղին:

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռոբերտո Դոնադոնին խոսել է Դել Պիերոյի մասին, նա նշել է, որ չի պատրաստվում ընդունել նրա առաջարկը: 
Հիշեցնեմ, որ Դել Պիերոն մի քանի օր առաջ հայտարարել էր իր հավաքականում խաղալուց հրաժարվելու մասին, եթե մարզիչը կփորձի նրան կենտրոնական խաղացողի դերում մտցնի խաղադաշտ:

- Կարճ ասած, Դոնադոնին կարող է հուսը դնել իմ վրա միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ես խաղադաշտ դուրս կգամ հարձակվողի դերում, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլինի ես տանը մնամ,- ասել է Դել Պիերոն:

- Արդյոք ես Դել Պիերոին կմտցնե՞մ խաղադաշտ որպես 2-րդ հարձակվող:Ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ պատասխան տալ իմ կատարած քայլերի համար, և երբեք հենց այնպես որոշումներ չեմ ընդունում, - ասել է Դոնադոնին "La Gazzetta dello Sport" թերթին տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ,- բայց ինչքան բազմակողմանի է խաղացողը , նրա շանսերը այնքան մեծանում են հավաքականում խաղալու համար: 
-Ես հավատացած եմ, որ կան երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներ Իտալիայում, ովքեր կկարողանան լավ դրսևորել իրենց: Մեր երիտասարդական հավաքականը աշխարհի լավագույն հավաքականներից է, և մենք պարտավոր ենք օգտվել նրանց ծառայությունից:Նրանք մեր ապագան են, և ես արդեն մի քանիսի վրա կենտրոնացրել եմ իմ ուշադրությունը:

----------


## salatik

Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին մեկ անգամ ևս կշռադատում է Տորինոյի հետ խաղին մասնակցող ֆուտբոլիստների կազմը, քանի որ Յակվինտան չի կարողանա մասնակցել:Այս հարձակվողը շատ լավ մուտք գործեց թիմի կազմ, բայց ցավոք նրա աջ ոտքի վնասվածքը թույլ չտվեց Ռեջինայի հետ խաղին մասնակցել: 

- Յակվինտայի բացակայությունը ինձ այդքան շատ չի անհանգստացնում, քանի որ բոլորս էլ համոզվեցինք, որ կան նաև մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ ովքեն կկարողանան խաղալ ինչպես հարկն է, - ասել է Ռանիերին,- Դել Պիերոն և Տրեզեգեն գլխավորում են այդ ցանկը, իսկ նրանց կարող են օգնել Տիագուն և Պալլադինոն:

Խաղին կմասնակցեն`
Բուֆֆոնը, Բիրինդելլին, Կիելինին, Ալմիրոնը, Զանետտին, Սալիհամիդիչը, Դել Պիերոն, Նեդեդը, Բելարդին, Տրեզեգեն, Կրիշիտոն, Պալլադինոն, Գրիգերան, Նոչերինոն, Օլիվերան, Մոլինարոն, Տիագուն և Լեգրոտտալեն:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսի հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ Տրեզեգեն խաղից հետո ասել է, որ Յուվենտուսի ֆուտբոլիստները այս հաղթանակը նվիրում են երկրպագուներին:

- Այս հաղթանակը շատ մեծ ուրախություն պատճառեց մեզ, քանի որ հաղթանակը դերբիում շատ հաճելի է և իհարկե մրցաշարային աղյուսակում դրանից հետո մենք մոտեցանք Ինտերին: Երկու թիմերն էլ ուզում էին հաղթել, բայց հաղթում է նա , ով կարողանում է ավելի լավ խաղին պատրաստվել:

Տրեզեգեյի 102-րդ գոլը Սերիա Ա-ում և 147-րդ գոլրը ընդհանրապես Յուվենտուսի կազմում Տորինոյի Օլօմիպիկո մարզադաշտից առաջին Թուրինյան դերբիում հաղթանակ պարգևեց Յուվեին:Այս խաղի ընթացքում մարզադաշտի այն թևը , որտեղ նստած էին Յուվեի երկրպագուները, մեծ ջանք թափեցին, որ իրենց սիրելի թիմը 3 միավորով հեռանար:

Տորինո 0-1 Յուվենտուս

90+3' Դավիդ Տրեզեգե

----------


## Taurus

Երեկ Juve-ն շատ վատ, ահավոր էր խաղում, էս հեչ իրան նման չի

----------


## salatik

իրոք անկապ խաղ էր, բայց տենց լարվածության մեջ պահելուց հետո որ Տրեզեգեն գոլ խփեց ամեն ինչ մոռացա  :Jpit: ))))))
մեկել չեմ կարա չասեմ, որ Բուֆֆոնը իսկականից ամենալավնա  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Յուվեի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռանիերին երեկվա խաղից հետո ասել է.
- Դերբին մնում է դերբի, հնարավոր է մենք ցույց չտվեցինք այն գեղեցիկ խաղը որին սպասում էին մեր երկրպագուները, բայց բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ իրենց ամբողջ եռանդը ներդրել էին դաշտում և արժանի էին հաղթելու: Տորինոն շատ լավ մարզավիճակում էր, բայց իմ ֆուտբոլիստները ցույց տվեցին իրենց բնավորության գծերը և հասան հաղթանակի: Իմ և շատերի համար սա Յուվենտուսի առաջին դերբին էր: Այսպիսի խաղերում հիմնականում խաղում են մինչև վերջին գրամ արյունը և այս դեպքում արդեն գեղեցկությունը խաղում կորում է: Մենք կարողացանք 3 միավոր պոկել և 1միավորով հետ մնալ Ինտերից, որը այժմ Սերիա Ա-ում գլխավորում է մրցաշարային աղյուսակը: Հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ մենք հիմա Եվրոպայում չենք խաղում, մենք ավելի շատ ուժեր ունենք չծախսված և կաշխատենք մնալ լիդերների խմբում:

----------


## salatik

Ըստ որոշ լրատվամիջոցների Չելսի ակումբի նախկին գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն հնարավոր է, որ հայտնվի Յուվենտուսում: 
3 տարի առաջ նույն կերպ Ռանիերիին հանեց Չելսիից, իսկ հիմա ուզումա Յուվեից հանի?
Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ մտածեմ, շատ լավ մարզիչա Մոուրինիոն, բայց Ռանիերիից էլ դժգոհ չենք:

----------


## REAL_ist

վերջը Ռանիերին Մոուրինյոյին խփելուա :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> Ըստ որոշ լրատվամիջոցների Չելսի ակումբի նախկին գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն հնարավոր է, որ հայտնվի Յուվենտուսում: 
> 3 տարի առաջ նույն կերպ Ռանիերիին հանեց Չելսիից, իսկ հիմա ուզումա Յուվեից հանի?
> Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ մտածեմ, շատ լավ մարզիչա Մոուրինիոն, բայց Ռանիերիից էլ դժգոհ չենք:


Լավ կլինի Մորինյոն Յուվեի հետ Մեծ բաներ կանի :

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսի պրեզիդենտը վստահ է, որ այս տարի Յուվենտուսը կկարողանա լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Ինտերին սկուդետտոյի համար :

Ինչպես երևում է Սերիա Ա վերադառնալով Յուվենտուսը Ինտերի հետ նորից մտավ մրցման մեջ առաջին տեղի համար, որը նմանվում է արդեն դուելի:

Պրեզիդենտ Ջովաննի Կոբբոլի Ջիլին 'La Politica nel Pallone' հաղորդաշարի ժամանակ խոսել է Իտալիայի դերբիների մասին, որոնք շատ կլինեն այս մրցաշրջանում:
- Տհաճությամբ լցվել Ինտերի նկատմամբ կլիներ ոչ ճիշտ, որովհետև դա շատ վատ կանդրադառնար խաղին,- բացատրել է նա,- մենք չենք ատում նրանց, բայց բոլորին էլ հայտնի է , որ ունենք որոշ չլուծված հարցեր: Մեր երկրպագուները գտնում են, որ Ինտերը մեզանից գողացավ մեր 2 տարվա մրցանակները, և դրա համար մենք պատրաստվում ենք արժանի հակահարված տալ հակառակորդին շատ լավ իմանալով նրա ուժի մասին:

Վերջին մեկնաբանությունը վերաբերվում էր Ինտերի  պրեզիդեն Մասսիմո Մորատտիին.
- Մորատտին ունի մեկ մեծ թերություն, դա այն է, որ նա Ինտերի երկրպագու է, մնացած բոլոր հարցերում նա հրաշալի անձնավորություն է:

----------


## salatik

Յուվեի երկրպագուներին արգելել են ներկա գտնվել Յուվենտուս - Ֆիորենտինա խաղին , Թուրինյան դերբիից հետո Տորինոյի երկրպագուների հետ տեղի ունեցած ընդհարումների պատճառով:
Ֆիորենտինայի երկրպագուների հետ նույնպես շատ ջերմ չեն հարաբերությունները, և դրա համար անկարգություններից խուսափելու պատճառով արգելել են Յուվենտուսի մուտքը Արտեմիո Ֆրանկի մարզադաշտ:
Այսպիսի որոշում ընդունել են նաև Նապոլիի երկրպագուների համար, որենց սիրելի թիմը հանգստյան օրերին կմրցի Ինետրի հետ Սան Սիրո մարզադաշտում:

----------


## salatik

Մի քանի օր առաջ տեղի ունեցած Թուրինյան դերբիի կրքերը դեռ չեն հանդարտվել, Տորինոյի երկրպագուները, ֆուտբոլիստները և ղեկավարությունը  չեն կարողանում ուշքի գալ և համոզված են, որ Տրեզեգեյի վերջին րոպեին խփած գոլը խաղից դուրս վիճակից էր:

Ֆրանսիացի հարձակվողը խփեց հրաշալի մի գնդակ 93-րդ րոպեին, կոտրելով Տորինոյի երկրպագուների սրտերը և միաժամանակ անգնահատելի հաճույք պատժառելով Յուվեի երկրպագուներին:

Տրեզեգեն գտնվում էր խաղից դուրս վիճակում, երբ ընդունեց գնդակը, բայց քանի որ գնդակը նրան փոխանցվեց Տորինոյի պաշտպան Էրնան Դելլաֆիորեի գլխից, ապա դրա համար գոլը հաշշվեց:

Ֆուտբոլիստները և ղեկավարությունը չեն կարողանում ընդունել իրենց պարտությունը և համոզված են, որ իրենց պարտությունը մրցավարի սխալի արդյունք է:

Տորինո ակումբի նախագահը ասել է . 
- Ես հաստատում եմ այն փաստը, որը հայատարարել էի հենց խաղից հետո: Գոլը խփվել է խաղից դուրս վիճակից: Ադմիրոնը երբ գնդակը փոխանցեց Տրեզեգեին, նա խաղից դուրս էր, և ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի գնդակին դիպավ մեր պաշտպանը թե ոչ:

Միևնույն ժամանակ Տրեզեգեյի գոլի մասին խոսել է նաև աշխարհի լավագույն մրցավարներից մեկը` Պիերլուիջի Կոլլինան, և նրա կարծիքը նրանց օգտին չէ:  
- Ես մեծ հաճույքով բացատրություն կտամ այդ կասծաների առիթ դարձած էպիզոդի վերաբերյալ,- ասել է Կոլլինան,- ճիշտն ասած, այն, որ գնդակը առանց որևէ խախտման խփվել է, դրանում ոչ մի խոսք չեմ կարող ասել է: Խփված գնդակը 100 % ճիշտ էր հաշվված` FIFA-ի 11-րդ կանոնի համաձայն: Կարող են մարդիկ լինեն, որ չհամաձայնվեն դրա հետ, բայց խաղից դուրսի վերաբերյալ իմ նշված կանոնում կկարդան, որ Տրեզեգեյի գոլը մաքուր էր, քանի որ հարձակվողը գնդակը ստացել էր հակառակորդից:

----------


## salatik

Հաճելի սովորությունը շարունակվում է: 
Երբ մրցում են Յուվենտուսի և Ինտերի երիտասարդական թիմերը ինչպես միշտ Յուվենտուսցիները հաղթում են: 
2007 թ.-ի Սուպեր գավաթը ավելացրեց ակումբի հաղթանակների թիվը :

 ԻՆՏԵՐ - ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍ 0-2 (0-0) (Երիտասարդական)

Գոլեի հողինակներ 

Պասկուատո - 55՛ 
Էսսաբր - 88՛

----------


## salatik

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է The Guardian հանդեսը, Յուվենտուսի դարպասապահ Ջանլուիջի Բուֆֆոնը "Պրոֆեսսիոնալ Ֆուտբոլիստների Միջազգային Ֆեդերացիայի" կողմից ճանաչվել է ամենալավագույնը աշխարհում: 
2007 թվականի աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներ են դարձել ըստ ֆեդերացիայի `

*1.Ջանլուիջի Բուֆֆոն .....- Յուվենտուս*
2.Ալեսսանդրո Նեստա ....- Միլան
3.Ֆաբիո Կաննավարո .....- Ռեալ
4.Ջոն Տերրի..........................- Չելսի
5.Կարլես Պույոլ.................. - Բարսելոնա
6.Կրիշտիանո Ռոնալդո....- Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
7.Կակա...................................- Միլան
8.Ստիվեն Ջերարդ..............- Լիվերպուլ
9.Լիոնել Մեսսի....................- Բարսելոնա
10.Դիդիե Դրոգբա ...............- Չելսի
11.Ռոնալդինիո...................- Բարսելոնա

----------


## salatik

Ըստ tribalfootball-ի Յուվենտուսի դարպասապահ Ջանլուիջի Բուֆֆոնը ստիպված է եղել Ֆիորենտինայի մարզադաշտը լքել ավտոմեքենայի բեռնախցիկում թաքնվելով :

Իսկ Gazzetta dello Sport-ը գրում է, որ Ծեր Սենյորայի և Մանուշակների ոչ ոքիից հետո Բուֆֆոնը լրատվամիջոցներին հարցազրույց տալու պատճառով, ստիպված մնացել է ավելի երկար քան իր թիմակիցները: 
Ֆիորենտինայի երկրպագուների կողմից հնարավոր վատ արձագանքի համար, նա ավելորդ քաշքշուկներից խուսափելով մարզադաշտի ավտոկանգառից հեռացել է իր սեփական ավտոմեքենայի բեռնախցիկում , իսկ թե ով է վարել ավտոմեքենան ոչ մեկ չգիտի:
Ֆիորենտինայի երկրպագուները գտնում են, որ իրենց ամենամեծ թշնամին հենց Յուվենտուսն է, և անգամ Ֆլորենցիա այցելած զբոսաշրջիկներին խորհուրդ է տրվում Յուվենտուսի մարզաշապիկով ման չգան փողոցներում հնարավոր ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդարի համար:

----------


## salatik

Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին հերթական անգամ ապացուցեց, որ ինքը շատ հմուտ կարողանում է յուրաքանչյուր խաղին խաղադաշտ հանել համապատասխան ֆուտբոլիստների: 
Յակվինտան Ֆիորենտինայի հետ խաղում 23-րդ րոպեին արդեն կարողացավ բացել խաղի հաշիվը: Ինքը` Յակվինտան, հարցազրույցի ժամանակ ասել էր. 
- Թիմը շարունակում ցույց տալ լավ արդյունքներ, դա ապացուցում է, որ մենք լավ մարզավիճակում ենք:

----------


## salatik

Յուվեի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռանիերին անկեղծորեն պատմել է Gazzetto dello Sport ամսագրին իր երազանքների մասին, այն, որ նրա շատ մեծ երազանքն է եղել դառնալ Անգլիայի կամ Իսպանիայի հավաքականների գլխավոր մարզիչը: 
Նա մեծ անուն է վաստակել այդ երկրներում, մարզելով մեծ ակումբներ և շատ է զարմանում, որ և Անգլիայի և Իսպանիայի հավաքականները ունենալով լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ համարյա միշտ անհաջող ելույթներ են ունենում միջազգային խոշոր մրցումներում:

- Երբ ես կգրավեմ Յուվենտուսի հետ բոլոր գավաթները , դրանից հետո միայն կուզենամ աշխատել հավաքականների հետ: Ես աշխատել եմ Իսպանիայում և Անգլիայում (Չելսի, Ատլետիկո, Վալենսիա)շատ մեծ անուն և ուժ ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստների հետ, և միշտ ինքս ինձ հարց եմ տալիս, ինչու այսքան երկար տարիներ այդ երկու երկրների հավաքականները ոչ մի վերելքի չեն կարողանում հասնել:

Նույն հանդեսին տրված հարցազրույցում Ռանիերիին հարցրել են , արդյոք նա չի՞ զարմացել Չելիսիի ղեկավարության կողմից Ժոզե Մոուրինիոյին հեռացնելու մասին լուրը լսելուց:
- Այո, - պատասխանել է Ռանիերին,- դա նման չէ Աբրամովիչին... բայց Չելսին միևնունն է աճում է ու աճում...ես հիշում եմ Աբրամովիչի խոսքերը, որ ակումբը պետք է մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում ցույց տա այնպիսի խաղ, որ գոհացնի բոլորին: Չնայած շատ մեծ գումարներին, որ ստանում են Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստները, դեռ շատ հեռու են հասնելուն այդ նպատակին: Աբրամովիչը ուզում էր հաղթել Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում, բայց երևի նա արդեն ինքն իրեն հարցնում է թե ո՞րն է անհաջողությունների պատճառը:

----------


## salatik

Ոտքի վնասվածքը կարող է խթան հանդիսանալ Վինչենցո Յակվինտայի մասնակցությանը` ազգային հավաքականի խաղին այս շաբաթ Վրաստանի հավաքականի դեմ:
Անցած շաբաթ Ֆիորենտինա - Յուվենտուս խաղի ժամանակ վնասել էր ոտքը, և հենց այդ պատճառով էլ հնարավոր է նա չմասնակցի ԵՎՐՈ - 2008-ի հերթական խաղին:
- Մենք դեռ հույս ունենք, որ նա շուտ կլավանա, - ասել է թիմի բժիշկը,- մի քանի օր հաստատ չի կարողանա մասնակցել պարապմունքներին, իսկ հետո կտեսնենք:

----------


## salatik

Ֆրանկ Լեմպարդը և Դիդիե Դրոգբան ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ հնարավոր է, որ տեղափոխվեն Սերիա Ա: 
Վերջին ժամանակներս լուրերը նրանց ակումբը լքելու վերաբերյալ շատանում են, քանի որ ակումբը լքել է նաև Արիստոկրատների սիմվոլը` Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն:
Յուվենտուսը շատ կուզենար Լեմպարդի նման ֆուտբոլիստ ձեռք բերեր, քանի որ նա ոչ միայն Անգլիայի այլ նաև ամբողջ Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկն է հանդիսանում:
Դրոգբային հիմնականում կապում են Միլանի հետ, քանի որ Միլանը հարձակման գծում պրոբլեմներ ունի:

----------


## salatik

Պաշտոնապես հայտնի դարձավ, որ երեկ Ալեսսանդրո Դել Պիերոն երկարաձգել է պայմանագիրը Յուվեի հետ մինչև 2010 թվականի հունիսի 30-ը: Բանակցությունները մի քանի ամիս է ինչ փակուղու առաջ էին կանգնեցրել Դել Պիերոին, բայց և այնպես երեկ Յուվեի առաջատարը իր ստորագրությունը թողեց պայմանագրի վրա:



ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ

----------


## Ուրվական

Հիանալի լուր էր: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: Ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ Դել Պիեռոն կմնա: Թիմերի իսկական խորհրդանիշները երբեք իրենց թիմերից այլ թիմ չեն հեռանում:

----------


## salatik

Ես էլ եմ էդպես մտածում, չէի էլ կասկածում ավելի շուտ, ինքն էլ երևի չկարողանար իրան պատկերացնի ուրիշ թիմում :

մի նոր լուր էլ ունեմ հետաքրքիր, եթե ստացվի հետ գալը իրա հոյակապ կլինի, մենակ իրա գնալու համար էի ափսոսում ես

Միլանը և Յուվենտուսը ուշադրությամբ հետևում են Բարսելոնայի կազմում Ջանլուկա Զամբրոտայի կարգավիճակին , քանի որ, Բարսելոնան ակտիվ կերպով հետաքրքրվում է Բավարիայի խաղացող Ֆիլիպ Լամով: Հենց դրա հիման վրա էլ Զամբրոտայի մասին լուրերը ակումբը լքելու մասին հնարավոր են դառնում:
Միլանի տնօրինությունը գոհ չէ իր ձախակողմյան խաղացողներից և հնարավորությունը ձեռքից բաց չի թողնի Զամբրոտային ձեռք բերելու համար:
Զամբրոտայի վերադարձը Թուրին նույնպես հնարավոր է, հիմնականում այն պատճառով, որ ղեկավարությունը այս շաբաթվա սկզբին կնքեծ նոր պայմանագիր Յուվենտուսի խորհրդանիշներից մեկի` Դել Պիերոյի հետ: Զամբրոտան Յուվեում անցկացրած իր 7 տարիների ընթացքում դառձել է բոլորի կողմից շատ սիրելի, բայց ցավոք ստիված եղավ թողնել Թուրինը հայտնի սկանդալի պատճառով:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսս հաղթումա , Դել  Պիերոս էլ գոլ խփեց : Դեռ 55-րդ րոպենա:
Նենց էլ սիրունացելա, մազերը ձևավոր կտրելա  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Օլիմպիկո մարզադաշտում երեկ ավարտվեց 8-րդ տուրի Յուվենտուս-Ջենովա հանդիպումը: Հաղթանակը` ինչպես և սպասվում էր դաշտի տերերինն էր: 36-րդ րոպեին Յուվենտուսի միակ գոլի հեղինակը դարձավ Դել Պիերոն:

Խաղից հետո հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին իր կյանքի ընթացքում առաջին կարմիր քարտ ստանալու և Նեդվեդին խաղադաշտից հեռացնելու ամբողջ մեղքը բարդեց խաղի մրցավար Բանտի վրա:Յուվեի գլխավոր մարզիչը խաղի ավարտից ընդհամենը 3 րոպե առաջ ստացավ կարմիր քարտ, քանի որ համամիտ չէր մրցավարի գործողությունների հետ:

- Այո, դա ճիշտ է, ես կատաղած էի մրցավարի վրա, բայց այս դեպքը իմ կարծիքով պետք է Կոլլինան վերանայի և համապատասխան քայլեր կատարի, - ասել է Ռանիերին, - ես միշտ գնահատել եմ մրցավարների աշխատանքը, և դրա համար այսօր չեմ խոսի: Ես հեռացվեցի , և ընդունում եմ դա: Խաղի ընթացում լարվածությունը մեծ էր, բայց այդ լարվածությունը մենք չէին ստեղծել:Ինչ որ մի բան տեղի էր ունենալու, դա հստակ երևում էր: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ Կոլլինան մրցավարական կոմիտեի նոր նախագահն է և Յուվենտուս-Ջենովա խաղի մրցավար Բանտին հենց ինքն էր նշանակել: Ռանիերին մեղադրեց Բանտին այն բանի համար, որ նա շատ հաճախ խաղը ընդհատում էր և քարտեր նվիրում: Խաղավերջում արդեն 9 քարտ ստացող կար , իսկ ավարտի ազդանշանից հետո էլ կարմիր քարտ ստացավ Պավել Նեդվեդը:
Ինչևէ Յուվենտուսը մնաց իր 2-րդ հորիզոնականում, և Ինտերից զիջում է 3 միավորով:

Յուվենտուս 1 - 0 Ջենովա
36՛ Դել Պիերո

Զգուշացումներ
12՛ Բորրիելո
29՛ Լեգրոտտալե
39՛ Սկուլլի
45՛ Սալիհամիդիչ
2-րդ խաղակես
3՛ Զանետտի
10՛ Յուրիչ 
30՛ Դել Պիերո
30՛ Լուկարելլի 
48՛ Նեդվեդ

Հեռացումներ`
43՛ Ռանիերի
49՛ Նեդվեդ

Գլխավոր մրցավար` Բանտի դի Լիվորնո

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հեռացումներ`
> 43՛ Ռանիերի


 :LOL: 

Անընդհատ Իտալիայի Ֆուտբոլի Ֆեդերացիան նման պրովակացիոն քայլերի է գնում, փորձելով ցույց տալ, որ Յուվենտուսին  B սերիա տեղափոխելը պատահական չէր: Սա մրցավարների կողմից առաջին նման քայլը չէ: Բայց դե Յուվենտուսը իր խաղով հակառակն է ապացուցում:
Ու պետք ա չեմպիոն էլ դառնա:

----------


## salatik

Միանշանակ քո հետ համամիտ եմ, ու համոզված եմ, որ սենց ռեկոռդ էլ պետքա իրանք անեն, Բ Սերիայից միանգամից գալով Ա Սերիա դառնան միանձնյա առաջատարը  :Hands Up: 
FORZA JUVE

----------


## salatik

Ուրվական ջան դու հոպար ես դարձել , ես էլ հորքուր  :Hands Up:  մեր ախպերը տղայա ունեցել գիշերը  :Smile: 

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ

անունը Տոբիաս են դրել, Դել Պիերոն ասելա , որ ամեն ինչ նորմալա, Սոնյան էլ , երեխան էլ լավ են զգում իրանց :Hands Up: 


խմելու գործա բացվել  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ուրվական ջան դու հոպար ես դարձել , ես էլ հորքուր  մեր ախպերը տղայա ունեցել գիշերը 
> 
> ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ
> 
> անունը Տոբիաս են դրել, Դել Պիերոն ասելա , որ ամեն ինչ նորմալա, Սոնյան էլ , երեխան էլ լավ են զգում իրանց
> 
> 
> խմելու գործա բացվել


Արաաաաաաա, էս ինչ ասիր :Hands Up: : Ես իրա ցավը տանեմ :Hands Up: : Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, ու հույս ունեմ, որ այս փաստը ևս մեկ դրական գործոն կհանդիսանա Դել Պիեռոյի համար, ու մենք կունենանք անպարտելի Յուվենտուս: 
Forza Juve!!!

----------


## salatik

բա ես ոնց էի ուրախացել, մարշրուտկի մեջ էի , որ ընկերուհիս sms ուղարկեց :LOL:  նենց ուրախացա, բոլորը ինձ էին նայում, գիտեին դեբիլ եմ , բերանս չէր փակվում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Մրցավարը ով վարում էր շաբաթ օրը կայացած Նապոլի-Յուվենտուս խաղը Սան Պաոլո մարզադաշտում մեկ ամսով հեռավել է աշխատանքից: Բերգոնցին նշանակել էր երկու հնարովի 11 մետրանոց, որի պատճառով Յուվենտուսը պարտվեց:
Առաջին 11 մետրանոցը նշանակվեց 62-րդ րոպեին, երբ 1:1 էր հաշիվը: Խաղի կանոններին համապատասխան Կիելլինին կանգնեցրեց գնդակը հենց Նապոլիի ֆուտբոլիստի ոտքերի մոտից, առանց որևէ հպման: Բերգոնցին չգիտես ինչու նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց:
Երկրորդը նշանակվեց Զալաետայի կողմից շատ տհաճ արարքից հետո, նա մխրճվեց տուգանային հրապարակ և առանց Բուֆֆոնին դիպչելու վայր ընկավ` այս դեպքում էլ մրցավարը նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց:

Իտալիայի մրցավարական կոմիտեի նախագահ Պիեռլուիջի Կոլլինան շատ վատ մրցավարության համար որոշել է Բերգոնցիին 1 ամսյա աշխատանքային տուգանքի ենթարկել: Բայց դեռ այս հետաքննությունը չի ավարտվել, և հնարավոր է Զալաետային նույնպես կարգապահական տույժի ենթարկեն մտածված վատ արարքի համար:

P.S. Ինչի են ուզում հասնեն դրանով չեմ հասկանում, անցած խաղին Ռանիերիին ու Նեդվեդին կարմիր ցույց տվեց մրցավարը, էս մի խաղին ել սենց օյին դրեցին, Բուֆֆոնին էլ դեղին քարտ մի հատ: Ինչի են ուզում վատություն անեն? Չէին սպասում երևի, որ 1 տարուց հետո հետ կգան էլի Սերիա Ա  ու մի բան էլ կարողա 1-ին տեղի հավակնեն? Ախր անցած տարի ով էր նայում Սերիա Ա ? կարամ ասեմ , որ 20 % երևի չէր կազմում, լրիվ Իսպանիա էին նայում, որովհետև Իտալիայում առանց Յուվեի մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր էր դարձել ամեն ինչ: Հիմա ինչ են ուզում, էլի մի տարի էլ հաղթեն ու էլի նվիրեն մրցանակը Ինտերին? Անարդարությունը ամենուրեքա, ախր սպրոտը գոնե պետքա հեռու լինի ամեն տեսակ վատ բաներից:  Ցավում եմ ես, որ սենցա , բայց հուսով եմ, որ լավ կլինի, երբեք չեմ դադարի սիրել Յուվեին :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

<<Բերգոնցին նշանակել էր երկու հնարովի 11 մետրանոց, որի պատճառով Յուվենտուսը պարտվեց:>>

իսկ  ես ... 2000 դրամ :Smile: 

Բայց ես նայել եմ այդ խաղը ,չէր ուզում խաղալ Յուվեդ ,Ռանիերին էլ 3-1 կրվում են ,բայց  ավարտից 10 րոպե առաջ ա  մտցնում Յակուինտաին :Shok:

----------


## Barça

> Իտալիայի մրցավարական կոմիտեի նախագահ Պիեռլուիջի Կոլլինան


Մալադեց չգիտեի որ նախագահնա, արդեն սկսելա սուդյանների վրա սուդյաություն անել հա?

----------


## salatik

Մրցավարն ու սուդիան նույն բաներն են, իսկ մրցավարների կոմիտեի նախագահը մենակ մրցավարների վրա կարա որևէ որոշում կայացնի, ինքը դրա համարա:

----------


## Barça

ես գիտեմ որ մրցավարն ու սուդյան նույն բաներն են  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Բա ինչի էիր զարմացել, որ մրցավարների կոմիտեի նախագահը, ով ինքնա նշանակում մրցավարներին տվյալ խաղերը դատելու համար չպետքա միջամտի, վերջ ի վերջո իրա նշանակած մարդիկ են, ինքն էլա մեղավոր, պետքա բարձրակարգ մրցավարների նշանակեն Սերիա Ա-ում:
Բարսելոնի հետ էլ են շատ ժամանակ տենց բաներ  արել մրցավարները, ես նայել եմ ու լավ հիշում եմ: Որ լավ հիշես, ինձ կհասկանաս  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինտերի հետ ե՞րբ ա խաղը

----------


## salatik

Այսօր Էմպոլիի հետա խաղում, իսկ նոյեմբերի 4-ին Ինտերի :

----------


## Barça

Յուվենտուսը ցանկանում ա գնել Սերխիո Ագուերոյին 22 մլն + Տիագո.

----------


## salatik

Այսօր լրանում է իմ Յուվեի 110-ամյակը: 
1897 թվականի նոյեմբերի 1-ին հասարակ ուսանողների կողմից ստեղծվեց այն, ինչը միավորում է միլիոնավոր մարդկանց սրտերը ամբողջ աշխարհում, ինչը ստիպում է, որ նրանց սրտերը արագ բաբախեն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ: Եվ դրա անունը Յուվենտուս է: 
Բոլոր երկրպագուների անունից շնորհավորում եմ Յուվենտուսի ծննդյան կապակցությամբ:  Ցանկանում եմ շատ հաջողություններ, նոր մրցանակներ, հրաշալի ֆուտբոլիստներ և ամենահավատարիմ երկրպագուներ :

----------


## salatik

Երեկ կայացած հերթական տուրի Յուվենտուս-Էմպոլի խաղը ավարտվել է 3-0 հաշվով և բոլոր 3 գոլերի հեղինակն է դարձել Դավիդ Տրեզեգեն : Իրանք իրանց նվեր են արել, հետն էլ Տրեզեգեն արդեն 150 -ի  հասցրեց իրա խփաց գոլերի թիվը: 
3 գնդակներն էլ խփվելա 2-րդ խաղակեսում, որից 2-ի գոլային փոխանցման հեղինակնա դարձել Տիագուն: :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Ձմեռը որոշել են դեղին գնդակով խաղան, անցած տարի ոնց որ մի քանի հատ գնդակա կորել խաղի ժամանակ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> Ձմեռը որոշել են դեղին գնդակով խաղան, անցած տարի ոնց որ մի քանի հատ գնդակա կորել խաղի ժամանակ



*
Շատ լավ գնդակ ա :
Շատ դուրս եկավ :*  :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

> Այսօր Էմպոլիի հետա խաղում, իսկ նոյեմբերի 4-ին Ինտերի :


Դե պարզ չի որ կրվելու ա :Smile:

----------


## salatik

ԻՆՏԵՐը միանշանակ կրվելուա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  մրցավարներն էլ ստեղ բան չեն կարա անեն ինձ թվումա , ռիսկ չեն անի :Angry2:  որովհետև Յուվենտուսը ոնց երևումա մենակ դրանց պատճառովա կրվում :Think:

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի 3 ակումբների խորհրդանիշները հաստատված Ռոմայի կնիքով  
Յուվենտուս - ձեբր, Ինտեր - օձ, Միլան - սատանա

----------


## BOBO

> ԻՆՏԵՐը միանշանակ կրվելուա  մրցավարներն էլ ստեղ բան չեն կարա անեն ինձ թվումա , ռիսկ չեն անի որովհետև Յուվենտուսը ոնց երևումա մենակ դրանց պատճառովա կրվում


salatik ջան էս արդեն Կոլինային կաշառել եմ :LOL:  դու հանգիստ մնա :Wink: , նենց որ պյանքոնենիները ոչ մի շանս չունեն:

----------


## salatik

BOBO ջան Վիերին վաղուց դուրսա եկել Ինտերից  :LOL:  :LOL:  դու հիմա ուրիշ թիմի պետքա երկրպագես :Hands Up:   իսկ Յուվենտուսի հետ բոլոր թիմերը խաղից առաջ քո նման են մտածում, մեկին կարողանան կաշառեն, որ իրանց պաշտպանի  :Tongue:

----------


## BOBO

> BOBO ջան Վիերին վաղուց դուրսա եկել Ինտերից  դու հիմա ուրիշ թիմի պետքա երկրպագես  իսկ Յուվենտուսի հետ բոլոր թիմերը խաղից առաջ քո նման են մտածում, մեկին կարողանան կաշառեն, որ իրանց պաշտպանի


Դե ախր ինքը մեկը չի է ինքը ԿՈԼԻՆԱՆ ա :LOL:  Դե համել ասեցի որ էտի ապահովության համար ա բայց առանց դրա էլ ԻՆՏԵՐ-ը կրելու ա  :Goblin:  էն էլ 0-3
Մեկել եթե դժվար չի էս պոստը կարդա :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հաղթանակ մաղթենք չեմպիոններին՝ Յուվենտուսի տղաներին: Տղեք ջան, ես ու Սալատիկը ձեր հետ ենք, նայեք, հանկարծ պադվադիտ չանեք :Cool: :

----------


## Աբելյան

ես էլ եմ ձեր հետ
նայեք հա. չլսեմ-չիմանամ չեք կրել

պահոոոո. էս իմ 1200-րդ պոստն էր
էտ իմ պոստի պատվին անպայման խոշորով կհաղթեք  :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

Հա լավ ինչ էք խառնվել իրար Էսօր Ֆիգուի ծնունդն ա: :Smile: 
Մի հատ Իբրահիմովիչը իրան գոլ կնվիրի մի հատ Կրեսպոն մի հատ էլ ինքն իրան :Smile: 
Դե մի 3 հատ էլ Սեզարը սեյվ կնվիրի :Smile:  ու 0-3:
Էս էլ իմ 320-րդ պոստի պատվին :LOL:  պտի կրեն:
INTER  :Clapping:

----------


## BOBO

40-րդ րոպե
Յուվենտուս 0-1 Ինտեր
-------------------Կրուզ40' :Yahoo:

----------


## salatik

Ֆիգուի ծնունդը Նեդվեդը շնորհավորեց  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:   ֆուտբոլիսը նախ և առաջ պետքա նորմալ մարդ լինի, ոչ թե դավաճան, իսկ Ֆիգուն, Իբրահիմովիչը, Կաննավարոն ու էլի տենց մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ հեշտ կարան դուրս գան իրանց թիմերից ու գնան հակառակորդ թիմում խաղան:

----------


## phanasonic

Յուվեն ճիշտ թիմ ա,երեկ էլ իրա կլասը ցույց տվեց Ինտերի հետ,Յուվեում ամենալավ խաղացողը 04.11.07 - ի խաղին Կիելինին Էր,Իբրահիմովիչի բուգը բացեց,Յուվե չեմպիոն.

----------


## BOBO

Էս Յուվենտուսին էլ թիմ եք համարում հա :Sad: 
Սաղ իրանց Ջեկի Չան էին պատկերացնում, եթե Յուվեն նորմալ խաղար հաստատ Ինտերը կրելու էր ու Ինտերը իրա մակարդակով մի գլուխ Յուվեից բարձր ա:
Էն Ֆիգուի ոտը ընդե տվին ցխին, Իբրահիմովիչի գլուխը ընդե, Մայկոնի կողերը ընդե :Angry2:   էլ մնացածը չեմ ասում ու էսքանից հետո Յուվեն թիմ ա հա :Bad: 




> Յուվեն ճիշտ թիմ ա,երեկ էլ իրա կլասը ցույց տվեց Ինտերի հետ,Յուվեում ամենալավ խաղացողը 04.11.07 - ի խաղին Կիելինին Էր,Իբրահիմովիչի բուգը բացեց,Յուվե չեմպիոն.


լավ կլնի :Bad: 




> Ֆիգուի ծնունդը Նեդվեդը շնորհավորեց   ֆուտբոլիսը նախ և առաջ պետքա նորմալ մարդ լինի, ոչ թե դավաճան, իսկ Ֆիգուն, Իբրահիմովիչը, Կաննավարոն ու էլի տենց մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ հեշտ կարան դուրս գան իրանց թիմերից ու գնան հակառակորդ թիմում խաղան:


Շատ ա չէ ծիծաղալու: Էտ որ օրվանից ա ֆուտբոլիստը դավաճան համարվում, որ մի թիմից մյուս թիմ ա գնում, որ ըտենց ըլնի սաղ էլ դավաճան են մասնավորապես քո Յուվեի 99%-ը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ֆիգուի ծնունդը Նեդվեդը շնորհավորեց   ֆուտբոլիսը նախ և առաջ պետքա նորմալ մարդ լինի, ոչ թե դավաճան, իսկ Ֆիգուն, Իբրահիմովիչը, Կաննավարոն ու էլի տենց մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ հեշտ կարան դուրս գան իրանց թիմերից ու գնան հակառակորդ թիմում խաղան:


այս 2 թիմերից ոչմեկին էլ չեմ երկրպագում, բայց Նեդվեդի արածը արած չէր ու ըտե ծիծաղալու բան չկա: Հանգիստ, անվտանգ, անկապ տեղը տվեց սպանեց խեղճ տղուն հո տենց չի ձևը: *Յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ պետքա հարգի դիմացինին ու չփորձի նրան վնասել: Սա չգրված և տղամարդկային կոդեքսով հաստատված օրենք է որին հետևում են բոլորը:* Նեդվեդը աչքիցս ընկավ: Ոտ ջարդելուց հեշտ բան չկա: Ասա կարենաս արժանապատիվ խաղով հաղթես  :Xeloq:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Էս չհասկացա հիմա էրեգ որ թիմը հաղթեց? ))

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս չհասկացա հիմա էրեգ որ թիմը հաղթեց? ))


1-1  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

մերսի տղեքին

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> Էս Յուվենտուսին էլ թիմ եք համարում հա
> Սաղ իրանց Ջեկի Չան էին պատկերացնում, եթե Յուվեն նորմալ խաղար հաստատ Ինտերը կրելու էր ու Ինտերը իրա մակարդակով մի գլուխ Յուվեից բարձր ա:
> Էն Ֆիգուի ոտը ընդե տվին ցխին, Իբրահիմովիչի գլուխը ընդե, Մայկոնի կողերը ընդե  էլ մնացածը չեմ ասում ու էսքանից հետո Յուվեն թիմ ա հա
> 
> 
> լավ կլնի
> 
> 
> 
> Շատ ա չէ ծիծաղալու: Էտ որ օրվանից ա ֆուտբոլիստը դավաճան համարվում, որ մի թիմից մյուս թիմ ա գնում, որ ըտենց ըլնի սաղ էլ դավաճան են մասնավորապես քո Յուվեի 99%-ը:


Հնգեր խելքդ գլուխդ հավաքի ախմախ գրառումը որնա եթե ցիվիլ զրույց ենք անում քեզ կոռեկտ պահի
էս մեկ
երկրորդը դու ընդանրապես ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ ես ու եթե ընդանրապես չգիտես իտալական ֆուտբոլը ոչ մի մեկննաբանություն էլ մի արա 
եղավ

----------


## Սամվել

> Հնգեր խելքդ գլուխդ հավաքի ախմախ գրառումը որնա եթե ցիվիլ զրույց ենք անում քեզ կոռեկտ պահի
> էս մեկ
> երկրորդը դու ընդանրապես ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ ես ու եթե ընդանրապես չգիտես իտալական ֆուտբոլը ոչ մի մեկննաբանություն էլ մի արա 
> եղավ


Հասկանում ենք որ Իտալական ֆուտբոլ կոպիտ և այլն բայց դե Ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ պետքա փորձի հնարավորինս զգույշ խաղալ դիմացինի հետ և նրան չվնասի չէ որ նույն կերպ կարող են նաև իր դեմ խաղան  :Xeloq:  սաղ որ տենց մտածեն ֆուտբոլը արևելյան մարտարվեստի կվերածվի  :Think: 

Իմիջայլոց ամենաձեռնտուն Ռոմայիս համար էր էս հաշիվը  :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

> Հնգեր խելքդ գլուխդ հավաքի ախմախ գրառումը որնա եթե ցիվիլ զրույց ենք անում քեզ կոռեկտ պահի
> էս մեկ
> երկրորդը դու ընդանրապես ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ ես ու եթե ընդանրապես չգիտես իտալական ֆուտբոլը ոչ մի մեկննաբանություն էլ մի արա 
> եղավ


Դու լուչշե հել Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը կարդա:

----------


## Cesare

> Շատ ա չէ ծիծաղալու: Էտ որ օրվանից ա ֆուտբոլիստը դավաճան համարվում, որ մի թիմից մյուս թիմ ա գնում, որ ըտենց ըլնի սաղ էլ դավաճան են մասնավորապես քո Յուվեի 99%-ը:


*
Մի բան ա Յուվեից Ինտեր գնալը լրիվ այլ բան 
Բավարիաից Յուվե :*

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> Դու լուչշե հել Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը կարդա:


Այ ախպեր ջան բեր իրար հետ այլևս կոնտակտ չունենանք,թե չէ իրար չենք հասկանում,երևի տարիքային ահագին տարբերություն կա,բայց նորից եմ ասում հարգանքով եղիր դիմացինիդ հանդեպ,նամանավանդ եթե չես ճանաչում:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Հասկանում ենք որ Իտալական ֆուտբոլ կոպիտ և այլն բայց դե Ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ պետքա փորձի հնարավորինս զգույշ խաղալ դիմացինի հետ և նրան չվնասի չէ որ նույն կերպ կարող են նաև իր դեմ խաղան  սաղ որ տենց մտածեն ֆուտբոլը արևելյան մարտարվեստի կվերածվի 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց ամենաձեռնտուն Ռոմայիս համար էր էս հաշիվը


Համամիտ եմ,որ պետք է զգույշ լինել,բայց նույն Նեվեդը իր ամբողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում կոպիտ բաներ շատ ա արել և տեղին,և անտեղին,բացի այդ Ֆիգուն արդեն մեծ ու նրա տրավմայի հնարավորությունը նույնպես մեծ ա.Իմիջայլոց ես Ռոմայի մեծ երկրպագու եմ,ընդհանրապես իտալական ֆուտբոլի ֆանատ,բացի Ինտերից որովհետև իտալացի չկա.

----------


## salatik

Ռոմայի ու Ինտերի մեջ սար ու ձոր կա, նույնը կասեմ և Միլանի համար: Ռոման նորմալ թիմա, բայց իմ համար իհարկե իմ Յուվենա ամենալավը: Իսկ էս խառնաշփոթը նրանիցա սկսվել ստեղ, որ Յուվեն ավելի լավ խաղաց քան Ինտերը: Չգիտես ինչի Իբրահիմովիչի արածը ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ վատ էր: Իսկ Նեդվեդի համար ես կատակով էի գրել, որ շնորհավորելա Ֆիգուին: Չնայած. որ Ֆիգուն իմ համար 0-ա էն օրվանից, որ ինքը Բարսելոնը փոխեց Ռեալի հետ, հիմա էլ եկելա Ինտեր , բայց հենց Միլանից մեկը ասի արի կգնա հաստատ իմացեք, չի նայի որ հակառակորդ թիմեր են: Ինչևէ , ես ավելին էի սպասում, ափսոս որ սենց վերջացավ:

----------


## salatik

BOBO ջան արի էս թեման փակենք, ուղղակի մի բան կասեմ Յուվենտուսը միշտ Յուվենտուսա մնում, ու ամբողջ աշխարհի որևէ ակումբ երբ հանդիպումա իրան միշտ էլ մտածումա, որ կարողա չկաենա հաղթի: Իսկ էտ Ֆիգուի համար տենց մի նեղվի, միամիտա եղել: Եթե հետևում ես լրատվական էջերին, ուրեմն կիմանաս, որ Նեդվեդը ասելա, որ մտածված չի արել, պայքարի ժամանակա ստացվել , ինքն էլ գնացելա Ֆիգուի հետ հանդիպելա ու ամեն ինչ իրա տեղնա ընկել: Չնայած, որ Ֆիգուն իմ համար 0-ա, Բարսելոնից Ռեալ տեղափոխվելուց հետո: Հիմա հաստատ իմացի, որ եթե Միլանից իրան առաջարկ անեն հաստատ կգնա, չի նայի որ հակառակորդ թիմա: Դավաճանությունը էտա, եթե կուզես մի օրինակ էլ բերել, երբ Կապելլոն թողեց Ռոման ու եկավ Յուվենտուս ես հենց այդ օրվանից սկսեցի ատել դրան ու համոզված էի, որ Յուվեին էլ կթողի , տենց էլ եղավ: Իսկ հիմա ինքը սպորտային մեկնաբանա աշխատում, լրիվ արժանիա, չնայած նրան, որ Ռեալին դարձրեց չեմպիոն, մեկա իրան որևէ ուրիշ թիմ առաջարկ չարեց:

----------


## BOBO

> Այ ախպեր ջան բեր իրար հետ այլևս կոնտակտ չունենանք,թե չէ իրար չենք հասկանում,երևի տարիքային ահագին տարբերություն կա,բայց նորից եմ ասում հարգանքով եղիր դիմացինիդ հանդեպ,նամանավանդ եթե չես ճանաչում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> 
> Համամիտ եմ,որ պետք է զգույշ լինել,բայց նույն Նեվեդը իր ամբողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում կոպիտ բաներ շատ ա արել և տեղին,և անտեղին,բացի այդ Ֆիգուն արդեն մեծ ու նրա տրավմայի հնարավորությունը նույնպես մեծ ա.Իմիջայլոց ես Ռոմայի մեծ երկրպագու եմ,ընդհանրապես իտալական ֆուտբոլի ֆանատ,բացի Ինտերից որովհետև իտալացի չկա.


Նախ ես ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորել
Երկրորդ խոսքը մենակ Ֆիգուի մասին չի, ըստեղ արդեն գրել եմ որ ընդհանուր էտ խաղում Յուվեն շատ կոպիտ էր խաղում:
Երրորդ 



> Մի բան ա Յուվեից Ինտեր գնալը լրիվ այլ բան 
> Բավարիաից Յուվե :


Բավարիայից Յուվե նույն բանն ա ինչ որ B-սերիայի ինչ որ թիմից A-սերիա:
Չորրորդ



> BOBO ջան արի էս թեման փակենք, ուղղակի մի բան կասեմ Յուվենտուսը միշտ Յուվենտուսա մնում, ու ամբողջ աշխարհի որևէ ակումբ երբ հանդիպումա իրան միշտ էլ մտածումա, որ կարողա չկաենա հաղթի: Իսկ էտ Ֆիգուի համար տենց մի նեղվի, միամիտա եղել: Եթե հետևում ես լրատվական էջերին, ուրեմն կիմանաս, որ Նեդվեդը ասելա, որ մտածված չի արել, պայքարի ժամանակա ստացվել , ինքն էլ գնացելա Ֆիգուի հետ հանդիպելա ու ամեն ինչ իրա տեղնա ընկել: Չնայած, որ Ֆիգուն իմ համար 0-ա, Բարսելոնից Ռեալ տեղափոխվելուց հետո: Հիմա հաստատ իմացի, որ եթե Միլանից իրան առաջարկ անեն հաստատ կգնա, չի նայի որ հակառակորդ թիմա: Դավաճանությունը էտա, եթե կուզես մի օրինակ էլ բերել, երբ Կապելլոն թողեց Ռոման ու եկավ Յուվենտուս ես հենց այդ օրվանից սկսեցի ատել դրան ու համոզված էի, որ Յուվեին էլ կթողի , տենց էլ եղավ: Իսկ հիմա ինքը սպորտային մեկնաբանա աշխատում, լրիվ արժանիա, չնայած նրան, որ Ռեալին դարձրեց չեմպիոն, մեկա իրան որևէ ուրիշ թիմ առաջարկ չարեց:


Նախ կարիք չկա թեման փակել:
Հետո Յուվեն Ինտերից որ լավ խաղար կկրեր այլ ոչ թե սրա նրա մարմնի մի մասը ջարդելով հազիվ նիչյա կաներ, էն էլ սեփական հարկի տակ: Հետաքրքիր ա դու ինչ էիր մնածում Իբրահիմովիչի մասին երբ նա խաղում էր Յուվեում, կամ ինչ էս մտածել Էմերսոնի մասին, կամ ասենք Կանավարոյի կամ էլ Ինչ կմտածես Դել Պիերոյի մասին երբ նա ասենք տեղափոխվի Միլան:



> ու ամբողջ աշխարհի որևէ ակումբ երբ հանդիպումա իրան միշտ էլ մտածումա, որ կարողա չկաենա հաղթի


Ուդինեզեն էլ էր մտածում

----------


## Սամվել

> BOBO ջան արի էս թեման փակենք, ուղղակի մի բան կասեմ Յուվենտուսը միշտ Յուվենտուսա մնում, ու ամբողջ աշխարհի որևէ ակումբ երբ հանդիպումա իրան միշտ էլ մտածումա, որ կարողա չկաենա հաղթի: Իսկ էտ Ֆիգուի համար տենց մի նեղվի, միամիտա եղել: Եթե հետևում ես լրատվական էջերին, ուրեմն կիմանաս, որ Նեդվեդը ասելա, որ մտածված չի արել, պայքարի ժամանակա ստացվել , ինքն էլ գնացելա Ֆիգուի հետ հանդիպելա ու ամեն ինչ իրա տեղնա ընկել:


Այ էս պահը շատ լավ ասիր...ես էլ եմ էտքանը գիտակցում բյաց մեկա մեկ մեկ խաղերի ժամանակ մեկին պայքարում տապալում եմ էլ չի հելնում  :LOL: 

Բայց դե Կոնկրետ Նեդվեդի համար կասեմ որ ինքը սրա սաղ կարիերան էլ տենց բաներ արելա  :Think:  Օրինակ են տարի իրա տենց չաձից շատ տարվելու հետևանքով ինքը չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալում չխաղաց, թիմն էլ կրվավ Միլանին , Բա  :Xeloq:

----------


## salatik

BOBO ջան խնդրում եմ Ինտերի մասին իրա համար էջ բացի գրի հա : 
Սամվել ջան կարողա հիշես Էտոին ովա խփել, որ չի խաղում, կամ էլ Օունենին ով էր խփել: Ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա: Որ տենց վերցնենք ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ինադու են անում, ստացվումա պետքա աշխատեն ընդհարում չլինի, բայց որ լինումա ինչ անեն:

----------


## BOBO

Ինտերի համար էջ ա բացած էն էլ շատ վաղուց :Smile:  ուղղակի ակումբում էտքան Ինտերի ֆանատ(կամ էլ անտիֆանատ)  չկա որ թեման քննարկվի:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

[QUOTE=salatik;434341]BOBO ջան խնդրում եմ Ինտերի մասին իրա համար էջ բացի գրի հա : 
Սամվել ջան կարողա հիշես Էտոին ովա խփել, որ չի խաղում, կամ էլ Օունենին ով էր խփել: Ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա: Որ տենց վերցնենք ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ինադու են անում, ստացվումա պետքա աշխատեն ընդհարում չլինի, բայց որ լինումա ինչ անեն :Bad: /QUOTE     Հիանալի միտք ասացիր,արի սենց մի բան նայենք,եթե քո սիրած խաղացողին տապալում են,գժվում ես քֆուր քաֆար կապում ու հակառակը,բայց դա ֆուտբոլ որտեղ խաղում են տղամարդիկ դրա համար ա որ Ս.Բաղդասարյանը Իտալիայի առայնությունը գլադիատորների պայքար ա անվանում. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

BOBO ջան ես էլ եմ ֆանատ Ինտերի, օրինակ Ֆեներբախչեի հետ որ խաղում էին, իրանց էի բալետ անում:

----------


## Taurus

> BOBO ջան ես էլ եմ ֆանատ Ինտերի, օրինակ Ֆեներբախչեի հետ որ խաղում էին, իրանց էի բալետ անում:


Էտի ֆանատ չի:
Յուվեն լավ թիմ ա, բայց էս տարի դժվար թե կարողանա երկար դիմանալ մրցակցությանը, քանի որ որակյալ ֆուտբոլիստների միայն մեկ կազմ ունի:

----------


## salatik

Ռեալը, Բարսելոնան և Յուվենտուսը համարվում են աշխարհի ամենաճանաչված ակումբները:

Եվրո-Ֆուտբոլի հարցումների շնորհիվ պարզ է դարձել տարբեր ֆուտբոլային ակումբների երկրպագուների մոտավոր թիվը:

1. Ռեալ Մադրիդը - 20 մլն., որից 10 մլն. Իսպանիայից են, մյուս 10 մլն.-ը արտասահմանյան երկրներից:
2. Բարսելոնա - 19,3 մլն. (60% Իսպանիայից դուրս են). 
3. Յուվենտուս - 12 մլն. (76% Իտալիայից) 
4. Միլան - 9,2 մլն.
5. Ինտեր - 7,6 մլն. 

Հարցումները կազմակերպվել են Անգլիայում, Իտալիայում, Ֆրասիայում, Գերմանիայում և Իսպանիայում:

----------


## BOBO

> BOBO ջան ես էլ եմ ֆանատ Ինտերի, օրինակ Ֆեներբախչեի հետ որ խաղում էին, իրանց էի բալետ անում:


Էս էլ Յուվենտուսին էի բալետ անում ՉԼ-ի եզրափակչում, որ Միլանի հետ էր խաղում, էտ դառավ որ ես Յուվենտուսի ֆանատ եմ: :LOL: 




> Ռեալը, Բարսելոնան և Յուվենտուսը համարվում են աշխարհի ամենաճանաչված ակումբները:
> 
> Եվրո-Ֆուտբոլի հարցումների շնորհիվ պարզ է դարձել տարբեր ֆուտբոլային ակումբների երկրպագուների մոտավոր թիվը:
> 
> 1. Ռեալ Մադրիդը - 20 մլն., որից 10 մլն. Իսպանիայից են, մյուս 10 մլն.-ը արտասահմանյան երկրներից:
> 2. Բարսելոնա - 19,3 մլն. (60% Իսպանիայից դուրս են). 
> 3. Յուվենտուս - 12 մլն. (76% Իտալիայից) 
> 4. Միլան - 9,2 մլն.
> 5. Ինտեր - 7,6 մլն. 
> ...


Ես ցուցակի մեջ Անգլիայից թիմեր չկան, թե՞ Ինտերը սաղին տվել անցել ա :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Շատ հետաքրքիր նկար եմ գտել  :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Taurus ջան ախր Յուվենտուսի կազմում շատ են երիտասարդները, ու իրանցից մի քանիսը արդեն հավաքականի խաղացողներ են, նենց որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, իսկ եթե հայտնի սկանդալը  չլիներ, պատկերացրու առանց Իբրահիմովիչի ու Վիերայի հաստատ անցած տարի դժվար կլիներ Ինտերի համար: Իբրահիմովիչը հարցազրույցում ասել էր, որ ինքը խաղալ սովորելա Յուվեում, ինքն իրա ուսուցիչը համարումա Կապելլոյին: Կաննովորոյին էլ Ինտերը չէր կարողանում խաղացներ, լավ չէր խաղում , երբ եկավ Յուվե սկսեց լավ խաղալ, չգիտեմ Ինտերը վատ թիմ չի, ուղղակի չի կարողանում խաղացողին իրա դիրքում պահի: Եթե հիշենք Ռոբերտո Կառլոսն էլա խաղացել Իներում բայց սխալ մասում, հենց հայտնվեց Ռեալում փայլեց, նույնը Պիռլոն, Զեդոլֆը: 
Իսկ ես տենց վատ չեմ վերաբերվում բոլոր նրանց ովքեր հեռանում են Յուվենտուսից, օրինակ Զիդանը իմ համար միշտ կմնա համար առաջին ֆուտբոլիսը աշխարհում` չնայած, որ իրան վաճառեց Յուվեն: 

Ներքևի նկարում կազմնա Յուվեի, նայի որ տտենց վատ չի վիճակը :Wink:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> Taurus ջան ախր Յուվենտուսի կազմում շատ են երիտասարդները, ու իրանցից մի քանիսը արդեն հավաքականի խաղացողներ են, նենց որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, իսկ եթե հայտնի սկանդալը  չլիներ, պատկերացրու առանց Իբրահիմովիչի ու Վիերայի հաստատ անցած տարի դժվար կլիներ Ինտերի համար: Իբրահիմովիչը հարցազրույցում ասել էր, որ ինքը խաղալ սովորելա Յուվեում, ինքն իրա ուսուցիչը համարումա Կապելլոյին: Կաննովորոյին էլ Ինտերը չէր կարողանում խաղացներ, լավ չէր խաղում , երբ եկավ Յուվե սկսեց լավ խաղալ, չգիտեմ Ինտերը վատ թիմ չի, ուղղակի չի կարողանում խաղացողին իրա դիրքում պահի: Եթե հիշենք Ռոբերտո Կառլոսն էլա խաղացել Իներում բայց սխալ մասում, հենց հայտնվեց Ռեալում փայլեց, նույնը Պիռլոն, Զեդոլֆը: 
> Իսկ ես տենց վատ չեմ վերաբերվում բոլոր նրանց ովքեր հեռանում են Յուվենտուսից, օրինակ Զիդանը իմ համար միշտ կմնա համար առաջին ֆուտբոլիսը աշխարհում` չնայած, որ իրան վաճառեց Յուվեն: 
> 
> Ներքևի նկարում կազմնա Յուվեի, նայի որ տտենց վատ չի վիճակը


Ապրես կազմի համար,նաև լրացնեմ քեզ նույն Ադրիանոն,իրա հիանալի տվյալներով,էսօր կարար աշխարհի թիվ մեկ հարձակվողը լիներ,բայց արդեն 2-րդ սեզոնն ա Ինտերում <<փչացել>> է:Ամեն ինչ լինելու է այնպես ինչպես լինելու է`Յուվեն չեմպիոն է լինելու:

----------


## salatik

12-րդ տուրի խաղերից Ինտեր-Լացիո, Ռոմա-Կալյարի և Ատալանտա-Միլան խաղերը հետաձգվել են անորոշ ժամանակով` Լացիոյի երկրպագուներից մեկի մահվան պատճառով:

Կիրակի առավոտյան Լացիոյի 26-ամյա երկրպագու Գաբրիելե Սանդին մահացել է Լացիոյի և Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուների միջև տեղի ունեցած վեճի ժամանակ: 
Այս դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել Արեցցո քաղաքից ոչ շատ հեռու գտնվող ավտոկանգառի մոտ, որտեղ էլ հանդիպել են Լացիոյի երկրպագուները, ովքեր գնում էին Միլան` Լացիո-Ինտեր խաղին ներկա գտնվելու և Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուները, ովքեր ճանապարհվում էին Պերուջա: Ականատեսների վկայությամբ երիտասարդը մահացել է միլիցիոների կրակոցից:

Միլիցիայի ղեկավարներից Վինչենցո Ջակոբբեն իր ցավակցույթուններն է հայտնել դժբախտ պատահարի կապակցությամբ, և ասել է, որ միլիցիոները ցանկացել է օդ կրակել, բայց փամփուշտը կպել է երիտասարդին, որը գտնվել է մեքենայի մեջ:

Նկարում պատկերվածը հենց այդ երիտասարդն է` 26-ամյա Գաբրիելե Սանդին: Նրան ճանաչում էին Հռոմում շատերը, որովհետև  աշխատում էր որպես  դիջեյ մի շատ հայտնի ակումբում` Պայպեռայում:

Տեսնելով միլիցիոներներին բոլորը սկսել են փախնել, և տեղավորվել իրենց մեքենաների մեջ: 

Ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, եթե բոլորը նստել էին մեքենաների մեջ ու որոշել էին փախնել, ինչի համար էր այդ կրակոցը:

Փաստորեն մահացել է մարդ առանց որևէ պատճառի: Բայց այն, որ նա մահացել է միլիցիոների հիմար ու անմտածված  արարքից, դա ավելի ցավալի է:

Ցավակցում եմ,  և հաստատ մի բան պարզ է, ոչ մի բան մարդկային կյանքից առավել չի :

----------


## Աբելյան

մեռնելու վախտ գտավ  :Angry2: 

ցավակցում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռոբերտո Դոնադոնին հայտարարել է 24 ֆուտբոլիստների անունները, ովքեր մասնակցելու են Շոտլանդիայի և Ֆերերյան կղզիների ազգային հավաքականների հետ խաղին : Ավելացնեմ միայն, որ  հավաքականում առաջին անգամ կխաղա Յուվենտուսի երիտասարդ հարձակվող Ռաֆֆաելե Պալլադինոն:

Դարպասապահներ
Ամելիա.... /Լիվորնո/
-Բուֆֆոն.. /Յուվենտուս/
Կուրչի..... /Ռոմա/

Պաշտպաններ
Բարցալի............. /Պալերմո/
Բոներա............... /Միլան/
Կաննավարո..... /Ռեալ Մադրիդ/
Գրոսսո................./Լիոն/
-Կյելլինի.............../Յուվենտուս/
Օդդո..................../Միլան/
Պանուչչի......... /Ռոմա/
Զամբրոտտա../Բարսելոնա/

Կիսապաշտպաններ
Ամբրոզինի...... /Միլան/
-Կամորանեզի /Յուվենտուս/
Դե Ռոսսի........ /Ռոմա/
Գատտուզո.... /Միլան/
Պեռոտտա ...../Ռոմա/
Պիռլո.............../Միլան/

Հարձակվողներ
Դի Նատալե..../Ուդինեզե/
Ջիլարդինիո.../Միլան/
-Յակվինտա.... /Յուվենտուս/
Լուկարելլի.... /Շախտյոր/
-Պալլադինո./Յուվենտուս/
Կվալյարելլա /Ուդինեզե/
Տոնի................./Բավարիա/

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> Իտալիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռոբերտո Դոնադոնին հայտարարել է 24 ֆուտբոլիստների անունները, ովքեր մասնակցելու են Շոտլանդիայի և Ֆերերյան կղզիների ազգային հավաքականների հետ խաղին : Ավելացնեմ միայն, որ  հավաքականում առաջին անգամ կխաղա Յուվենտուսի երիտասարդ հարձակվող Ռաֆֆաելե Պալլադինոն:
> 
> Դարպասապահներ
> Ամելիա.... /Լիվորնո/
> -Բուֆֆոն.. /Յուվենտուս/
> Կուրչի..... /Ռոմա/
> 
> Պաշտպաններ
> Բարցալի............. /Պալերմո/
> ...


Շնորհակալություն կազմի համար,հուսով եմ,որ առանց պրոբլեմների իտալիան կհաղթահարի այդ արգելքները.

----------


## salatik

Ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ Իտալիան ու Ֆրանսիան իրանց խմբի ուժեղագույններն են :Smile:

----------


## salatik

*Կրկին շարունակվում է մրցավարների կողմից մտածված հաշվեհարդարը...*

Շատ քիչ ժամանակ է անցել Նապոլիի հետ կայացած խաղից, որում բոլորը համոզվեցին, որ Յուվեի դեմ ինչ որ բան է կազմակերպված մրցավարների կողմից: Այս կիրակի նույնպես մրցավարները թույլ տվեցին երեք աններելի սխալներ, իհարկե կրկին ոչ Յուվեի օգտին: 
«La Domenica Sportiva» -ի կողմից անալիզի է ենթարկվել Պարմայի հետ կայացած խաղի ձայնագրությունը և միանշանակ եկել են այն եզրակացության, որ Յուվենտուսի դեմ իրոք կատարվում են մտածված գործողություններ:
Առաջին սխալը կատարվեց առաջին խաղակեսում, երբ խաղի մրցավար Գավան գտավ, որ Կրիստիանո Զանետտին կանոնների խախտումով վերցրեց գնդակը Պարմայի ֆուտբոլիստից` Ռեժինալդոյից:Որից հետո Պարմայի ֆուտբոլիստները հնարավորությունուն ունեցան հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցնել, կրկնությունը դիտելու հնարավորությունը ունենալով պարզ դարձավ, որ ոչ մի խախտում տեղի չէր ունեցել:
Երկրորդ սխալը տեղի ունեցավ 77-րդ րոպեին, երբ Կիելլինին նույն կերպ գնդակը վերցնում էր Մորֆեոից, որի ժամանակ երկու ֆուտբոլիստները իրար բախվելով ընկան խոտածածկի վրա: Մորֆեոն կատաղած հարձակվեց Կիելլինիի վրա, բռնեց կոկորդից , որի համար Կիելլինին կարմիր քարտ ստացավ ու հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից :
Երրորդ սխալը տեղի ունմեցավ խաղավարտին, որը ոչ մի կերպ բացատրություն չունի.
Վինչենցո Յակվինտան խփեց գոլ, որը չհաշվեցին, չնայած նրան, որ գոլը մաքուր էր խփված, ոչ մի խաղից դուրս վիճակ չկար.
- Երբ ես հարցրեցի մրցավարին թե ինչումն է խնդիրը, որ իմ խփած գնդակը չի հաշվել, նա երկարացրեց հետո մի թեթև պատասխանեց, որ ես վազելուց կպել եմ Պարմայից Կաստելինիին ,- հետո պատմել է Յակվինտան:
«La Domenica Sportiva»-ն շատ մանրամասնորեն ուսումնասիրել է այս դրվագը նույնպես , և եկել է եզրակացության, որ ոչ մի խախտում տեղի չի ունեցել, ոչ Յակվինտայի կողմից ոչ էլ նրանից քիչ հեռու գտնվող Տրեզեգեի կողմից:

- Եթե գումարենք այն միավորները, որոնք կորցրել են մրցավարական սխալների հետևանքով, Յուվենտուսը աղյուսակի 1-ին տեղում կլիներ , - եզրակացությունը այսպես է ավարտել հայտնի հանդեսը:

*Պարմա 2-2 Յուվենտուս*
Գոլեր`
Գասբարոնի 42(11 մետր), 
Պիզանու 57 
Լեգրոտտալե 76, 
Յակվինտա 82

----------


## salatik

Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և ստատիստիկայի ինստիտուտը տպագրել է աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբների կազմը սկսած 1991 թվականից, և Յուվենտուսը գրավել է այդ ցուցակի 2-րդ հորիզոնականը միայն զիջելով Բարսելոնին, սակայն կարողացել է շրջանցել  Միլանին, որը 3-րդն է: 
Իսնտիտուտը վերցրել է 1991 թվականից հետո ընկած ժամանակաշրջանը, քանի որ դրանից շուտ այդքան էլ վառ չէր երևում ակումբների խաղերի որակային տարբերությունները լիգայում կամ էլ սեփական մրցաշարերում:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Հինգշաբթի կայացավ Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի ժողովը, որի ժամանակ քննարկվեց ազգային առաջնության խաղերի վերականգման հարցը: Հիշեցնեմ, որ ֆուտբոլային երկրպագուի սպանության պատճառով հետաձգվել էին 13-րդ տուրի բոլոր հանդիպումները: Ժողովի ժամանակ որոշեցին, որ կվերսկսվեն խաղերը նոյեմբերի 24-ին և 25-ին: Բացի այդ որոշվեց նաև, որ ազգային և երիտասարդական հավաքականների բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները սև թևկապերով պետք է մտնեն խաղադաշտ:

----------


## salatik

Միլանի հայտնի կապիտանը` Պաոլո Մալդինին խոսել է հետագա խաղերի մասին :
Առաջին անգամ Ռոսսոներնեը այսպիսի վատ մեկնարկ ունեցան Սերիա Ա-ում: Հիմա նրանք 11-րդ տեղում են: Հաջորդ խաղը կկայանա Սիցիլիայում, տեղի Կալիարիի հետ, իսկ արդեն դեկտեմբերի 2-ին կհանդիպեն Յուվենտուսի հետ:

- Ինձ համար Յուվեի հետ կայանալիք խաղը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի: Սերիա Ա-ն առանց սև-սպիտակների հետաքրքիր չէր, - ասել է Մալդինին հեռուսատեսային հարցարզրույցի ժամանակ, - ես մտածում եմ, որ այդ խաղը շատ գեղեցիկ կստացվի : Ինչ վերաբերվում է Կալիարիին, ապա մենք համոզված գնում ենք Սիցիլիա մեր 3 միավորը վերցնելու:

Ուղղակի հիշեցման կարգով ասեմ, որ Պաոլո Մալդինին արդեն 23 մրցաշրջան է ինչ Միլանի կազմում խաղում է, իսկ նրա դեբյուտը Միլանում կայացել է 1985 թվականի հունվարին:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսի նախագահ Ջովաննի Կոբոլլի Ջիլին հավատացնում է, որ նոր մարզադաշտի նախագիծը պատրաստ կլինի մոտակա 6 շաբաթների ընթացքում:
"Ծեր Սենյորան" հիմա օգտվում է Տորինոյին պատկանող Օլիմպիկո մարզադաշտից:
- Մենք հիմա աշխատում ենք նոր մարզադաշտի նախագծի վրա, այն պատրաստ կլինի ամիս ու կեսից - ասել է նախագահը «Juventus Channel» -ին տված իր հարցազրույցում, - մենք կունենանք նոր տուն, որը կպատկանի միայն մեզ: Մարզադաշտը կաշխատի շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերին, ամբողջ ղեկավորությունը և մարզչական շտաբը մտածում է միայն թիմի մասին: Մենք պետք է ցույց տանք մեր իսկական ուժը, քանի որ ունենք շատ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներ: Եթե չլինեին մրցավարական սխալները մենք հիմա Ինտերին շատ մոտ կլինեինք: Բայց և այնպես մենք աղյուկաի վերին հատվածում ենք և չենք պատրաստվում այն զիջել:

----------


## salatik

*Ինտերին մահվան են դատապարտում...*
ՖԻՖԱ-ի նախագահ Յոզեֆ Բլատտերը քննադատել է Ինտերի ղեկավարությանը թիմի կազմում քիչ իտալացիներ ունենալու համար: Նա ասել է, որ արդեն հաջորդ ամիս պլանավորվում է ընդունել որոշում ակումբներում լեգիոներների թույլատրելի քանակի վերաբերյալ: Ինտերի 28 ֆուտբոլիստներից ընդհամենը 5-ն են իտալացի, այն էլ 5-ից 3-ը դարպասապահ են և միայն Մատերացին է, որ հիմնական կազմում մշտական տեղ ունի, սակայն ինքն էլ վնասվածքի պատճառով բացակայում է:
- Ի՞նչ է սա, իտալական ակումբ է՞, որը մարզադաշտ է հանում միայն 3 եվրոպացու, որոնցից և ոչ մեկը իր երկրից չի: Նայեք Յուվենտուսի կազմին, որի կազմում մշտական 6 իտալացի են խաղում: Ճիշտ է հիմա ոչ մի արգելք չկա, բայց դեկտեմբերին Եվրոպական Միությունում կլինեն որոշակի փոփոխություններ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## BOBO

> *Ինտերին մահվան են դատապարտում...*
> ՖԻՖԱ-ի նախագահ Յոզեֆ Բլատտերը քննադատել է Ինտերի ղեկավարությանը թիմի կազմում քիչ իտալացիներ ունենալու համար: Նա ասել է, որ արդեն հաջորդ ամիս պլանավորվում է ընդունել որոշում ակումբներում լեգիոներների թույլատրելի քանակի վերաբերյալ: Ինտերի 28 ֆուտբոլիստներից ընդհամենը 5-ն են իտալացի, այն էլ 5-ից 3-ը դարպասապահ են և միայն Մատերացին է, որ հիմնական կազմում մշտական տեղ ունի, սակայն ինքն էլ վնասվածքի պատճառով բացակայում է:
> - Ի՞նչ է սա, իտալական ակումբ է՞, որը մարզադաշտ է հանում միայն 3 եվրոպացու, որոնցից և ոչ մեկը իր երկրից չի: Նայեք Յուվենտուսի կազմին, որի կազմում մշտական 6 իտալացի են խաղում: Ճիշտ է հիմա ոչ մի արգելք չկա, բայց դեկտեմբերին Եվրոպական Միությունում կլինեն որոշակի փոփոխություններ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:


ՖԻՖԱ-ն էլ բան ու գործ չունի Ինտերին ա մահվան դատապարտում: :Angry2: 
Իսկ երբ ա մահապատիժը ըլնելու խաբար չեք? :LOL: 
Ես չեմ հասկանում խի են(ես(եթե իհարկե գրառման վերջի խոսքերը քոնն են)) Ինտերին միշտ Յուվենտուսի հետ համեմատում, ախր համեմատելու բան էլ չկա, կամ ինչ են Ինտերից կպել :Sad:  կարողա Արսենալում սաղ անգլիացի են էլի:

----------


## REAL_ist

անգլիական թմում էլ պտի գոնի մի 3 հատ անգլիացի լինի սաստավում, իտալականում էլ իտալացի, շատ էլ ճիշտ բան են մտածել
չնայած Ինտերը դրա համար էլ Ինտերա որ ինտերնացիոնալ թիմա

----------


## Taurus

Հա յանիմ ինչ, մի էրկու բրազիլացի կգտնեն, նրանք էլ կընդունեն իտալիայի քաղաքացիությունև վերջ, հարցը փակվեց:

----------


## salatik

Չե BOBO ջան իմ խոսքերը չեն, ինքնա ասել, կարաս բացեց ինտերնետային կայքերը կարդաս, իսկ մահապատիժը գրել եմ դեկտեմբերինա լինելու :

----------


## salatik

Դեկտեմբերի 2-ին կայանալիք Միլան - Յուվենտուս խաղի ժամանակ ներկա չեն լինի Յուվեի երկրպագուները; Այսպիսի որոշում է կայացրել Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան 11-րդ տուրից առաջ Լացիոյի երկրպագուի սպանությունից հետո:
Բացի Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուներից, ներկա չեն գտնվի նաև 
Տորինո-Ջենովա, Ատալանտա-Նապոլի, Ֆիորենտինա-Ինտեր և Սիենա-Լացիա խաղերում հյուրի կարգավիճակով հանդես եկող թիմերի երկրպագուները:

Ցավալի է , բայց փաստ է:
Սան Սիրոն մենակ սև ու կարմիր գույների մեջ կլինի  :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դեկտեմբերի 2-ին կայանալիք Միլան - Յուվենտուս խաղի ժամանակ ներկա չեն լինի Յուվեի երկրպագուները; Այսպիսի որոշում է կայացրել Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան 11-րդ տուրից առաջ Լացիոյի երկրպագուի սպանությունից հետո:
> Բացի Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուներից, ներկա չեն գտնվի նաև 
> Տորինո-Ջենովա, Ատալանտա-Նապոլի, Ֆիորենտինա-Ինտեր և Սիենա-Լացիա խաղերում հյուրի կարգավիճակով հանդես եկող թիմերի երկրպագուները:
> 
> Ցավալի է , բայց փաստ է:
> Սան Սիրոն մենակ սև ու կարմիր գույների մեջ կլինի


Բայց դա չի խանգարի, որ սև ու սպիտակ գույների պատճառով սև ու կարմիր գույները տխրեն...
Juve :Clapping:

----------


## salatik

Աստված ձենդ լսի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Յուվեի խաղը Պալերմոյի հետ ցույց տվեց ,որ Յուվեն սկսել է խաղալ այնպես ինչպես անում էր  2 տարի առաջ,կեցցե Յուվենտուսը:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսը 5 աստղանի կոնյակա դրա համար էլ 5 գոլա խփում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Տեսնենք Միլանի հետ խաղը ինչ ընթացք կունենա: Միլանը հլը Բենֆիկայի հետ խաղ ունի էս արանքում: Իմ Յուվեին միայն հաղթանակ եմ մաղթում :Hands Up: 

Յուվենտուս - Պալերմո  5-0
Գոլեր
1:0 - Տրեզեգե (29, 11 մետրանոց), 
2:0 - Յակվինտա (41), 
3:0 - Դել Պիերո (71), 
4:0 - Մարկյոնի (75), 
5:0 - Դել Պիերո (90, 11 մետրանոց).

իսկ Պալերմոյի մարզիչը խաղից առաջ մեծ մեծ խոսացել էր, հետաքրքիրա ինչ զգաց խաղից հետո :Think: 
հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ էր խոստացել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իմ մեծ շնորհավորանքները բիյանկոների բարեկամներ,հրաշալի ոճով հաղթանակ էր :Ok: ,ես,որ չեմ սիրում Ա սերիան  :Bad: ,երեկ նայեցի ու հաճույք ստացա Յուվեից... :Wink: 

էլ չասեմ թե ինչ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում հաջորդ տուրում

----------


## salatik

Պալերոմյի կիսապաշտպան Ֆաբիո Կասսետան խաղից հետո տված հարցազրույցում ասել է, որ Յուվեից կրած պարտությունը իսկական քաոս էր:
 - Սա այն խաղն էր, որի ժամանակ դու երազում ես, որ այն վերջանա ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ,- ասել է Կասսետին, - խոսքեր չկան նկարագրելու այդ տհաճ երեկոն: Մենք հիմա միայն պետք է աշխատենք մեր վրա ու նայենք առաջ:  Ես չգիտեմ իսկապես ինչ ասեմ , միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե մենք խաղայինք այնպես ինչպես խաղացինք Նապոլիի հետ հաստատ այսպիսին չէր լինի խաղը: Յուվենտուսը իսկապես հրաշալի թիմ է:

ՊèTrօ$ ջան ուրախ եմ, որ Յուվեի խաղը նայել ես ու քեզ հաճույք են պատճառել իմ ամենասիրելի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները:  Շնորհակալություն շնորհավորանքի համար  :Ok:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Միլանի հետ խաղը շատ բարդ է լինելու,Միլանը կարգով շատ բարձր թիմ է,հուսով եմ Ռանիերին գիտի ինչ տակտիկա կիրառի,քանի որ այդ խաղը մեծապես կախված է տակտիկական մտահաղացումներից,բայց որ շատ լավ խաղ է լինելու դա հաստատ ա:

----------


## salatik

Իսպանական "Sport" թերթում հրատարակվել է մի նորություն, համաձայն որի Յուվենտուսը ուզում է գնել Ռեալ Մադրիդի հարձակվող Խավիեր Սավիոլային : Արդեն մի քանի ամիս է, որ խոսվում է Սավիոլային ազատ թողնելու մասին: Նշված թերթի կարծիքով ակումբը շատ հավանական է համարում Սավիոլայի տեղափոխումը Յուվենտուս: 

Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով Սավիոլան չնայած նրան, որ շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ է, միևնույնն է եթե գա Յուվենտուս պետք է նստի պահեստայինների նստարանին, ոնց որ Ռեալում էր նստում: Ինձ թվումա անիմաստա իրա տեղափոխվելը:

----------


## salatik

Սերիա Ա-ի և Բ-ի բոլոր խաղերից հետո, 2 կողմի ֆուտբոլիստները պարտադիր կերպով պետք է ձեռքսեղմումով հեռանան մարզադաշտից: Դեկտեմբերի 13-ին տեղի կունենա Իտալիայի Ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նիստը, որի ժամանակ վերը նշված հարցը պետք դրվի քննարկման: Այս երևույթը կկոչեն 3-րդ խաղակես: Այս մասին խոսել է Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտին, և հույս է հայտնել, որ նման որոշումներ կնդունվեն նաև աշխարհի բոլոր ֆեդերացիաների կողմից:

Անչափ հետաքրքիր բան կստացվի, ու հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե չենթարկվեն որոշման կանոններին ինչ տուգանք կստանան ֆուտբոլիստները:

----------


## salatik

Ոսկե գնդակի 2007թ.-ի հավակնորդների շարքում Յուվեի դարպասապահ Բուֆֆոնը գրավել է 17-րդ տեղը, ապացուցելով լավագույն դարպասապահի տիտղոսին արժանի լինելու փաստը: Նրանից քիչ տարբերությամբ տեղ է գրավել նաև Չելսիի հմայիչ դարպասապահ Պետեր Չեխը ( :Hands Up: ): Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ Ֆաբիո Կանավարոն, ով անցած տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն էր Բուֆֆոնից շատ ավելի ներքևի աստիճանի վրա է:
Իհարկե բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Ոսկե գնդակին արժանացել է Միլանից Կական, 2-րդն է Մանչեստր Յունայդետից Ռոնալդուն և 3-րդ տեղում է Լիոնել Մեսսին Բարսելոնայից:

Բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ, և հույսեր փայփայում, որ մի օր էլ ազգությամբ հայ մի երիտասարդ կկանգնի փառքի այդ պատվանդամին :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ուղարկածով
1. Կակա
2. Մեսսի
3. Կ.Ռոնալդու
4.Դ.Դրոգբա
5. Տոտտի

իսկ Ադրբեջանի կողմից ուղարկածով
1. Կակա
2. Կ.Ռոնալդու
3. Պիռլո
4. Մեսսի
5. Մահմուդ


Ովա Մահմուդը?????????????????????
լռիվ խելքները քցել են  :LOL:  :LOL:   գիտեն Ասիայի առաջնության արդյունքներն են

----------


## Սերխիո

մի քանի նկարներ Տորինոյի վերաբերյալ  :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## GevSky

*Երեկ 2 իտալացու հետ ծանոթացա, մեկը Վենեցիաից, մյուսը՝ Միլանից, իսկ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ երկուսն էլ «Juventus-ի» ֆանատ էին*  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Յուվեի նախագահ Ջովաննի Կոբոլլի Ջիլլին հայտնել է, որ ակումբի ղեկավարությունը մտադիր է ձեռք բելեր մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստների: Նա նշել է, որ այժմ բանակցություններ են վարում Այաքսի 24-ամյա հարձակվող Կլասս Յան Հունտելարի հետ պայմանագիր կնքելու համար: Երիտասարդ հարձակվողը 2005 թվականից Այաքսի կազմում է և 94 խաղերի ընթացքում դարձել է 76 գոլի հեղինակ: Միայն այս մրցաշրջանում նա 13 գնդակ է խփել: Ինչպես հայտնել է ինքը, նա կցանկանար տեղափոխվել Թուրին, քանի որ շատ է ուզում առաջխաղացում լինի իր կարիերայում:
- Այո , մենք հիմա բանակցային շրջանում ենք,- ասել է Յուվեի նախագահը "Corriere dello Sport" հանդեսին տված հարցազրույցում,- առաջին անգամ Հունտելարի վրա մենք ուշադրություն դարձրեցինք, երբ խնդիրներ առաջացան Տրեզեգեյի հետ կապված: Բայց քանի որ Տրեզեգեն երկարացրեց իր պայմանագիրը ակումբի հետ, մենք էլ հետաձգեցինք Հունտելարի հետ կապված մեր պլանների իրականացումը: Հիմա արդեն կարող եմ ասել, որ հնարավոր տեղափոխությունը Այաքսից տեղի կունենա ամռանը:

----------


## salatik

Ատալանտայի հետ երեկ կայացած խաղում Պավել Նեդվեդը դուրս եկավ խաղադաշտ առաջին րոպեներից և խաղաց իր 300-րդ խաղը Սերիա Ա-ում: Իտալիայում նա արդեն 11 մրցաշրջան է անցկացնում: 

Շնորհակալություն Պավել Նեդվեդին իր գեղեցիկ գոլի և Յուվենտուսի հաղթանակի համար:


Յուվենտուս - Ատալանտա

1 - 0

86՛ Պ.Նեդվեդ

----------


## salatik

Գերմանական "Համբուրգ"-ի կիսապաշտպան Ռաֆայել վան դեր Վաարտը չի բացառում այն հնարավորությունը, որ շուտով ինքը կարող է հայտնվել Յուվենտուսում:
- Եթե նրանք ինձ դիմեն պայմանագիր ստորագրելու առաջարկությամբ, ապա ես լրջորեն կմտածել այդ հարցի շուրջ: Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ միայն այն դեպքում չեմ մնա Համբուրգում, եթե ինձ առաջարկություն կանեն ավելի հզոր թիմեր, իսկ Յուվենտուսը հենց այդպիսի թիմերից մեկն է:
Մնում է միայն հիշեցման կարգով ասել, որ նրա պայմանագիրը Համբուրգի հետ ուժի մեջ է մինչև 2010 թվականը, բայց պայմանագրի համաձայն հաջորդ մրցաշրջանի ավարտին Ռաֆայելին կարող են գնել վճարելով ընդհամենը 1 միլիոն եվրո : Այնպես որ Համբուրգը կարող է նրան ավելի շուտ վաճառել, որպեսզի ֆուտբոլիստի հետ միասին նաև շատ գումար չկորցնի:

----------


## salatik

Չնայած նրան, որ Ալբին Էկդալին անվանում են "նոր Իբրահիմովիչ", իրականում նրանց միակ կապը այն է, որ երկուսն էլ Շվեդիայից են :
186 սմ հասակով 18 տարեկան այս երիտասարդը , մտել է մեծ ֆուտբոլ միայն 2 ամիս առաջ: Երեկ նրան պաշտոնապես ներկայացրել են Թուրինում: Հիմա մնում է սպասել բժիշկների հետազոտությունների արդյունքին, եթե դրական կլինեն պատասխանները, ապա հունիսին նրան կտեսնենք Ռանիերիի թիմում: Հիմա երիտասարդը խաղում է Շվեդիայում: Ալբինին ուզում էին զեռք բերել Էյնդհովենը, Արսենալը, Ինտերը և Այակսը


Իմ կարծիքով շատ ճիշտ են անում, որ երիտասարդների են գնում: Հիմա որ կողմ նայում ենք, բոլորը ձգտում են երիտասարդացնեն իրանց թիմերը:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռաուլը և Դել Պիեռոն 49 տարեկանում էլ գոլ կանեն ,իսկական լեգենդներ

----------


## salatik

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ սկսել ես նայել Յուվեի խաղերը Պետրոս ջան, կզգաս որ շատ հավեսով են խաղում, աչքիս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանն էլա Յուվեի երկրպագու :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  շատա գովում խաղացողներին:

Մի խոսքով. 
Լացիո 2 - 3 Յուվենտուս

Հռոմում հաղթելը շատ լավա , ավելի կուժեղանա թիմը դրսում հաղթանակներ տանելով:

Դել Պիերոն ու Ռաուլը վաղուց ապացուցել են , որ իրանք հզոր ֆուտբոլիստներ են:

----------


## REAL_ist

հալալա Յուվեյին որ եսքանից հետո կարումա մակարդակը պահպանի, ժամանակին Յուվեյի նկատմամբ անտարբեր էի, Ինտեր էի ավելի շատ հավանում, բայց հիմա վիճակը լռիվ հակառակնա
Դել Պիերոյի մասին ուղղակի խոսքրեն ավելորդ են, ամեն ինչ պարզա

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ սկսել ես նայել Յուվեի խաղերը Պետրոս ջան, կզգաս որ շատ հավեսով են խաղում, աչքիս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանն էլա Յուվեի երկրպագու շատա գովում խաղացողներին:
> 
> Մի խոսքով. 
> Լացիո 2 - 3 Յուվենտուս
> 
> Հռոմում հաղթելը շատ լավա , ավելի կուժեղանա թիմը դրսում հաղթանակներ տանելով:
> 
> Դել Պիերոն ու Ռաուլը վաղուց ապացուցել են , որ իրանք հզոր ֆուտբոլիստներ են:


Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ: Կարինե ջան, Սուրենը շուտվանից Յուվե-էր երկրպագում: Դել Պիերոն... էլ չասեմ:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուս ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Համաձայն վերջին տեղեկությունների արդեն հունվարին կվերջացնեն Համբուրգի կապիտան Ռաֆայել վան դեր Վաարտի տեղափոխման հետ կապված բոլոր խնդիրները: Հոլանդիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանը շատ հավանական է, որ կփոխարինի Պավել Նեդվեդին:
Ըստ լուրերի Ալեսսիո Սեկկոն հանգստյան օրերին հանդիպել է Համբուրգի ղեկավարության հետ և համաձայնության եկել սկսելու գործընթացը 17 մլիլոն եվրո գումարով: Շատ հավանական է, որ արդեն հունվարին Ռաֆայելը կլքի Համբուրգը, քանի որ նրա պայմանագիրը մինչև 2009 թվականն է, և եթե մնա, ապա կարող է մյուս տարի ուղղակի 1 մլն. եվրո վճարելով դուրս գալ թիմի կազմից:

Ոնց որ ասում են մի որքը արդեն Յուվենտուսումա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

չեմ կարծում ,թե 17 միլիոնով կառնեք, ամեն Դեպքում սնեյդերը ու ՌՎՎ նմանատիպ խաղացողներ են ու մի տարիքի ,,ճիշտ ա մերոնք թանկ են տալիս ,բայց դե 10 միլիոնի տարբերություն չի լինի ,երևի 22-ով կառնեք, Բայց լավն ա...
Չնայած Նեդվեդին ավելի լավ կփոխարիներ Մալուդան ,ու կարծում եմ ,Կարինե ջան ,դրան ավելի համաձայն կլինեիր... :Wink:  ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ  չեմպիոն :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Հա Պետրոս ջան, իհարկե դեմ չէի լինի, բայց դե Ռաֆիկն էլ վատը չի  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Արսենալի կիսապաշտպան Մատյե Ֆլամինին պահանջել է իր թիմից աշխատավարձի բարձրացում, հրաժարվելով պայմանագրի երկարացումից: Սակայն Արսենալի ղեկավարությունը չի պատրաստվում կատարել նրա պահաջը` շաբաթական վճարել 50 հազար ֆունտ: Անգլիական ամենաճանաչված թերթերից մեկը` Times-ը, իր հոդվածներից մեկով ֆրանսիացի ֆուտբոլիստին ուղարկում է Յուվենտուս:
Եթե դա իրականությանը համապատասխանում է, ապա նրան կմիանա նաև Մելբերգը, որը կարող է առանց որևէ գումարի հունիսին տեղափոխվել Յուվենտուս :

----------


## Սերխիո

Յուվենտուսը շարունակումէ իր ֆրանսիական ավադույթը :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Պետրոս ջան լավագույնները Ֆրանսիայից են ոնց երևումա , մնումա տեսնենք կստացվի թե ոչ, Ինտերն էլա արդեն սկսել իրանով հետաքրքրվել:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսս կիրակի օրը նորից հաղթանակ տոնեց:
Յուվենտուս - Սիենա
 2 - 0 

32' Սալիհամիդիչ
59' Տրեզեգե

Ապրեն իրանք, ափսոս, որ ցույց չտվեցին հեռուստացույցով, մեծ հաճույքով կնայեի :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Յուվենտուսս կիրակի օրը նորից հաղթանակ տոնեց:
> Յուվենտուս - Սիենա
>  2 - 0 
> 
> 32' Սալիհամիդիչ
> 59' Տրեզեգե
> 
> Ապրեն իրանք, ափսոս, որ ցույց չտվեցին հեռուստացույցով, մեծ հաճույքով կնայեի


Շնորհավորում եմ :
Կարծում եմ Յուվեն փոխչեմպիոն կլինի ,Ռոման կզիջի տեղը դեռ:

----------


## salatik

Նոր տարուց առաջ մրցաշարային աղյուսակի տեսքը

№ ..Ակումբ................Խ...Հ...Ո...Պ...Գխ...ԳԸ.....Մ 
1...Ինտեր.................17...13...4...0.....37.....9......43 
2...Ռոմա..................17...10...6...1.....33.....18....36 
3...Յուվե...................17...10...5...2.....35.....15....35 
4...Ուդինեզե...........17...8...5...4.....23.....21......29 
5...Ֆիորենտինա....17...7...7...3.....26.....15......28 


Ռմբարկուներ

№ Անունը .................. Ակումբը ........... Խփված գնդակներ 
1. Տրեզեգե ............... Յուվենտուս ............. 13 
2. Կրուզ ................... Ինտեր ....................... 10 
3. Տոտտի ................ Ռոմա ........................... 9 
4. Իբրահիմովիչ ..... Ինտեր .......................... 9 
5. Մուտու .............. Ֆիորենտինա ............. 9



Պետրոս ջան ինձ էլա տենց թվում, Ինտերը շատա առաջ գնացել, դժվար կլինի իրան հասնելը: Տեսնենք ոնց կստացվի: Ռոման լավ թիմա, բայց տատանվող բաներ ունի, կարողա մի խաղ շատ լավ խաղա, մյուսում ահավոր վատ: Նենց , որ հույս ունենանք, որ 2-րդ տեղը մերը կլինի:

----------


## salatik

Յուվեի դարպասապահ Բուֆֆոնը հարցազրույցներից մեկում պաշտպանել է Միլանի դարպասապահ Նելսոն Դիդային, որին վերջին ժամանակներս շատ են քարկոծում, իսկ Ինտերի հետ կայացած խաղից հետո ավելի շատ: Հիշեցնենք, որ Կամբիասսոյի հարվածից հետո Դիդան ընկավ դարպասի ձախ անկյունում, մինչդեռ գնդակը հենց դարպասի մեջտեղում հայտնվեց:

- Պատճառը նրանում է, որ այս նոր գնդակները օդի մեջ փոխում են իրենց ուղղվածությունը, որի հետևանքով տեղի են ունենում այդպիսի պահեր: Սիենայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ իմ հետ էլ կարող էր այդպիսի դեպք տեղի ունենալ: Միայն ավելի հուսալի վիճակում գտնվելու համար դարպասապահը պետք է ավելի երկար ոտքի վրա մնա:



Յուվենտուսի գլխավոր մարզիչ Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին դիմել է թիմի ղեկավարությանը խնդրանքով` հատկացնել համապատասխան գումար կիսապաշտպան Լուկա Չիգարինիին ձեռք բերելու համար: Իտալիայի երիտասարդական հավաքականի կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպանը համարվում է լավագույններից մեկը, որն ապացուցվում է նրա հանդեպ տածած մեծ հետաքրքրությունը շատ հզոր ակումբերի կողմից: Դեռ պարզ չէ, թե երբ տեղի կունենա նրա տեղափոխությունը: Նախնական գինը տատանվում է 9 միլիոն եվրոյին մոտ:

----------


## salatik

Հատուկ շնորհակալություն Սամվելին :Smile: 
Շնորհավորում եմ գալիք Ամանորն ու Սուրբ Ծնունդը, ցանկանում եմ բոլորին առողջություն և ցանկությունների իրականացում:
Buon Natale bianconero :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Չնայած նրան, որ Ջիջի Բուֆֆոնը անցած մրցաշրջանը Սերիա Բ-ում էր խաղում և արդեն 2 տարի է ինչ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում նրան չենք տեսնում, միևնույնն է ֆրանսիական L'Equipe հանդեսը նրան մտցրել իր երազանքի թիմի մեջ /2007/: 

Դարպասապահ 
Ջանլուիջի Բուֆֆոն /Յուվենտուս/

Պաշտպաններ 
Դ. Ալվեշ /Սեվիլիա/, Ն.Վիդիչ /Մ.Յունայթեդ/, Ու. Գալլաս /Արսենալ/,  Էվրա /Մ.Յունայթեդ/,

Կիսապաշտպաններ 
Կակա /Միլան/, Ս.Ֆաբրեգաս /Արսենալ/, Ս.Ջերարդ /Լիվերպուլ/, Կ.Ռոնալդու /Մ.Յունայթեդ/

Հարձակվողներ  
Դ.Դրոգբա /Չելսի/, Ռ.Վան Նիստելռոյ /Ռեալ/

----------


## salatik

2007թվականը մի շատ լավ լուրով ենք վերջացնում :Tongue: 

Բուֆֆոնը դեկտեմբերի 28-ին հայր է դարձել :Hands Up:  
Նրան` իր շատ գեղեցիկ կինը որդի է պարգևել, անունը Լուիս Տոմաս են դրել:
Ցանկանում եմ քաջ առողջություն: 
Մեկ հարձակվող արդեն ծնվել էր այս տարի , հիմա էլ ապագա դարպասպահ ծնվեց  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Շատերն են տեղյակ, որ Իտալիայում կա մի հետաքրքիր ավանդույթ` Նոր տարվա շեմին պատուհանից դուրս նետել հին իրեր: Մենք ճիշտ է Իտալիայում չենք, բայց այդ ավանդույթը այնքան լավն է, որ ես ուզում եմ Ձեզ առաջարկել դեն նետեք վատ հիշողությունները` վատ արարքները, վեճերը, նախանձը, դավաճանություններն ու անհաջողությունները: Եթե բոլորս այդ քայլին գնանք, ապա կտեսնենք, որ մեր հիշողությունը լի է միայն հաճելի հուշերով: Կհիշենք անցած տարին միայն բարի ու լավ արարքներով և այս գալիք տարին կլինի միայն հնի շարունակությունը:

Շնորհավոր բոլորի Նոր տարին և Սուրբ Ծնունդը:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսը և Բարսելոնան հանդիսանում են աշխարհի ամենահայտնի և ամենասիված երկու թիմերը: Այս տվյալները հրապարակել են Ֆուտբոլի Միջազգային Պատմության Ֆեդերացիան և IFFHS-ն : 
IFFHS-ն գտնվում է Բոննում և սկսած 1991 թվականից ամեն տարի սեփական հարցումների շնորհիվ հայտարարում է լավագույն ակումբի անունը:
Չնայած, որ ոչ հեռու անցյալում Բարսելոնա ակումբը Չեմպիոնների լիգայում անհաջողություն ունեցավ, այնուամենայնիվ նա գրավում է առաջին հորիզոնականը 670 միավորվով: Նրան հաջորդում է Յուվենտուսը իր 584 միավորներով: 3-րդ տեղում է Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը 579 միավորով:
Միլանը 2007-ի դեկտեմբերին տիրացավ աշխարհի ակումբային գավաթին և դարձավ ամենաշատ տիտղոսներ ունեցող թիմը` 18 միջազգային հաղթանակներ: Սակայն նա գրավում է այս ցուցակի միայն 5-րդ հորիզոնականը 547 միավորով: 4-րդ հորիզոնականը Ֆուտբոլի Միջազգային Պատմության Ֆեդերացիայի և IFFHS-ի ցուցակում Մադրիդի Ռեալինն է - 570 միավոր: Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ Ինտերը գտնվում է 7-րդ տեղում 488 միավորով, իսկ Ռոման 18-րդ:

05.01.2008թ.-ի հրապարակումից:


http://www.iffhs.de/?3d4d443d0b803e8...0aec70aeedbe1a

----------


## salatik

Հոլանդական Այաքսի հարձակվող Կլաս-Յան Հունտելարը հույս ունի, որ մրցաշրջանի ավարտին կտեղափոխվի Յուվենտուս:
- Իմ գլխավոր նպատակն է խաղալ սուպեր ակումբի կազմում, իսկ Յուվենտուսը հենց այդպիսի ակումբ է: Ես շատ բան գիտեմ այդ ակումբի պատմության մասին և մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ դառնալ այդ պատմության մի մասնիկը: Իմ հնարավոր տեղափոխման մասին խոսել եմ թիմի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի` Էդգար Դավիդսի հետ, ով միայն լավ հիշողություններ ունի Յուվենտուսի մասին և ինձ խորհուրդ է տալիս միանշանակ ընտրել այդ թիմը: Հիմա միայն անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ Սերիա Ա-ում իմ ներկայությանը, - ասել է Հունտելարը Corriere dello Sport -ի թղթակցի կողմից վերցված հարցազրույցում:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսի ֆուտբոլիստների ընտանիքներում 2008 թվականը թվում է 2007-ի նման կդառնա երեխաների ծնունդներով առատ: Հիշեցնեմ, որ 2007 թվականին Կամորանեզիի, Տիագուի, Օլիվերայի, Դել Պիերոյի, Բումսոնգի և Բուֆֆոնի ընտանիքներում ծնվեցին երեխաներ: Մի քանի ամիս հետո այդ երջանկությունը կթակի նաև Տրեզեգեի տան դուռը: Երեխան կծնվի հունիսին: Դավիդի ընտանիքում սա արդեն երկրորդ երեխան կլինի, նրա առաջնեկը` Էրոնը ծնվել է նույնպես Թուրինում: Արդեն պարզել են, որ երկրորդը նույնպես տղա է: Այս մասին ասել է հենց ինքը` Տրեզեգեն, ով հիմա գտնվում է թիմի հետ Մալտայում:

----------


## salatik

Գավաթի հերթական տուրում Յուվենտուսը շատ կարևոր հաղթանակ տարավ Էմպոլիի նկատմամբ: 
Յուվենտուս 5-3 Էմպոլի
Գոլեր:
4'Մարկիոնի - 1-0 
10' Նեդվեդ- 2-0
33' Անտոնիոնի 2-1
45' Պոզի- 2-2
50' Յակվինտա -3-2
51' Պոզի -3-3
61' Յակվինտա - 4-3
78' Դել Պիերո (11մ.) -5-3


Խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակի շնորհիվ Յուվենտուսը կմրցի գավաթին տիրանալու համար հաջորդ տուրերում, որտեղ 1/4 տուրում կհանդիպի Ինտերին: 

10 րոպեում 2 գնդակ վատ չի չէ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

Յուվենտուս, ես քեզ սիրում եմ :Love: ...

----------


## Աբելյան

այ, եթե Ինտերին անցնի, ես էլ կսիրեմ

----------


## salatik

Որվական ջան ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում, ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանու~~~մ  :LOL: :
Հայկո ջան ոնց որ թե կամանց կամանց սկսում ես սիրել Յուվեին չէ? ախր ոնց կարելիա չսիրել մի թիմ որտեղ դարպասապահնա Բուֆֆոնը, որտեղ խաղումա Դել Պիերոի նման ֆուտբոլիստը:
FORZA JUVE
FORZA ROMA
ANTI INTER
Օրինակ ախպորս սիրած ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, ում նկարնա անգամ կպցրել մեր տանը Տոտտինա , չնայած, որ ինքը Ինտերի երկրպագուա: Նենց որ ամեն օր Տոտտին տեսնում եմ Հայկո ջան:  Մենակ պետքա պատկերացնեք Յուվենտուս-Ինտեր խաղի ընթացքում ինչա կատարվում մեր տանը :LOL: : Ինտերի խաղը մենակ այդ ժամանակ եմ նայում ես  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլիստների համազգեստը իմ կարծիքով երևի աշխարհի ամենասիրուն համազգեստնա: Ես չգիտեմ ինչքան հայտնի մոդելավորողներ են աշխատում իրանց շորերի վրա, բայց սպանումա , ամեն ինչ շատ սիրունա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Այ էն 97-99 թվերի Յուվենտուսը շատ եմ սիրում, էն որ Պերուցցին կար, Մոնտերոն, Ֆերրարան, Զիդանը:
Ընդհանրապես էտ տարիների Իտալական ֆուտբոլը շատ եմ սիրում: Ափսոս էտ վախտ ֆուտբոլ չէի նայում:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսը ոչ մի անգամ լավ ֆուտբոլիստի պակաս չի ունեցել Հայկո ջան, կարամ մի քանի դեմքերի անուններ գրեմ , չնայած չեմ էլ կասկածում , որ գիտես  :Smile: 
Ռոբերտո Բաջիո, Դիդիե Դեշամ, Էդգար Դավիդս, Անտոնիո Կոնտե, Սալվատորե Սկիլաչի, Յուրգեն Կյոլեր, Տիերի Անրի, Քրիստիան Վիերի, Ֆաբրիցիո Ռավանելլի, վան դեռ Սարը  ու էլի շատ շատերը:
Ամեն մեկի մասին կարելիա մի էջ գրել, օրինակ Սկիլաչին 90 թվականի աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ խփեց ամենաշատ գնդակը ու դարձավ լավագույն ռմբարկուն, ու ինքը 89-92 թթ Յուվենտուսի կազմում էր : 
Մի շարք աշխարհահռչակ ֆուտբոլիստներ հենց Յուվենտուս ակումբի կազմում են ստացել իրանց Ոսկե ու Ադամանդե գնդակները:
ՈՍԿԵ ԳՆԴԱԿ
1961 —  Էնրիկե Օմար Սիվորի 
1982 —  Պաոլո Ռոսսի 
1983 —  Միշել Պլատինի 
1984 —  Միշել Պլատինի 
1985 —  Միշել Պլատինի 
1993 —  Ռոբերտո Բաջիո 
1998 —  Զինեդին Զիդան 
2003 —  Պավել Նեդվեդ 

ԱԴԱՄԱՆԴԵ ԳՆԴԱԿ
1993 —  Ռոբերտո Բաջիո 
1998 —  Զինեդին Զիդան 
2000 —  Զինեդին Զիդան

Իսկ հունվարի 16-ին չգիտեմ դուք տեղյակ եք է թե ոչ  Բուֆֆոնին հանձնեցին անցած 20 տարիների լավագույն դարպասապահի կոչում,  Ֆուտբոլի Միջազգային Ինստիտուտի կողմից:
87 թվականին այդ տիտղոսին էր արժանացել Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի դարպասապահ Պետեր Շմեյխելը: Հիմա Բուֆֆոնը իրանից առաջ անցավ ու գրավեց առաջին հորիզոնականը, Օլիվեր Կահնը 3-րդ տեղում է 62 միավորով, հետո Խոսե Լուիս Չելավերտն է 58 միավորով և հնգյակը եզրափակում է Վալտեր Զենյան 55 միավորով:

----------


## Սերխիո

Յուվենթուսը ունի մի լավ ավանդույթ,մի գուցե ես եմ դա նկատել ,իրականում այդպես չի: Բանը նրանումն է ,որ Յուվեն միշտ ունեցել է հրաշալի հարձակողական եռյակ,ու 3 էլ հաջորդաբար համարներով են  9,10,11...

Ռոսսի 9 ,Պլտինի 10 ,Բոնեկ 11
Վիալի 9 ,Բաջո 10 ,Ռավանելի 11
Սալաս 9,Դել Պիեռո 10 ,Նեդվեդ 11

----------


## salatik

ինչ ասեմ,  ճիշտ ես նկատել որակի առումով, բայց համարները ինձ թվումա մենակ պատահականություն են եղել, որովհետև կարծեմ Իբրահիմովիչը երբ խաղում էր Յուվեում ուրիշ համարով էր :Xeloq: 

Իսկ նորություններ շատ կան Յուվեյում հիմա, պատրաստվում են ոնց որ Սիսոկոյին   ու Մելբերգին առնել, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի, եթե Աստոն Վիլլան համաձայնվի հիմա 700 հզ. ֆունտով ուրեմն կշահի, իսկ եթե չհամաձայնվեն երևի կսպասեն ամռանն ու առանց փողի կտեղափոխեն Յուվե: Տիագուին վերջապես որոշեցին վաճառել Տոտտենհեմին 9մլն. ֆունտով: Բարի ճանապարհ իրան :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Այսօր երեկոյան կկայանա Յուվենտուս - Ինտեր գավաթի խաղը:
Երևի Յուվեն չկարողանա պայքարել գավաթի հետագա խաղերին, քանի որ Բուֆֆոնը, Նեդվեդը ու Սալիհամիդիչը տարբեր պատճառներով չեն կարողանալու մասնակցնեն այսօրվա խաղին:
......................Բիրինդելի...............Գրիգերա.............Լեգրոտալե................Մոլինարո

....................................Նոչերինո................................Զանետտի....................................
..................................................................Տիագո................................................................  .

......................Յակվինտա.................................................................Դել Պիերո..........
.................................................................Տրեզեգե.......................................................... 

կազմնա խաղի, բացի դարպասապահից, չգիտեմ ովա լինելու

----------


## Ուրվական

Արա, հա, մոռացել էի ասեի: Ռանիերին անկապ մարզիչ ա :Angry2: : Զգացիք, վերջին խաղին առաջին խաղակեսում Յուվենտուսի խաղը :Love:  ու երկրորդում Յուվենտուսի խաղը :Angry2: : Տարբերությունը գիտեք, չէ՞: Դել Պիերոն փոխարինվեց:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արա, հա, մոռացել էի ասեի: Ռանիերին անկապ մարզիչ ա: Զգացիք, վերջին խաղին առաջին խաղակեսում Յուվենտուսի խաղը ու երկրորդում Յուվենտուսի խաղը: Տարբերությունը գիտեք, չէ՞: Դել Պիերոն փոխարինվեց:


էէէ ինչ ես ասում Գոռ:  :Angry2:  Մի մոռացի որ ետ մարդը էլ 20 տարեկան չի որ 90 րոպե վազի: Մի քանի խաղ տենց որ 90 խաղա շունչը կփչի: 
Իսկ այսօր մահ ներաձուրիներին։ Առա՜ջ տղերք  :Goblin:

----------


## Ուրվական

> էէէ ինչ ես ասում Գոռ:  Մի մոռացի որ ետ մարդը էլ 20 տարեկան չի որ 90 րոպե վազի: Մի քանի խաղ տենց որ 90 խաղա շունչը կփչի:


Մի քանի խաղ չէ, բայց էդ խաղին պետք ա գոնե 70 րոպե խաղար :Angry2: : Լավ ա, արդյունքը բավարարում ա՞: Թող էդ խաղին լրիվ խաղար, մյուսին չխաղար: Հաստատ ֆիզիկականը էդ խաղի 90րոպեին հերքում էր:

----------


## Taurus

էսօր պիտի որ Ինտերը հագցնի Յուվեին, բայց լավ գօլառատ խաղ կլինի

----------


## Ուրվական

> էսօր պիտի որ Ինտերը հագցնի Յուվեին, բայց լավ գօլառատ խաղ կլինի


Արտահայտությունների մեջ զգույշ: Ոչ մեկ էդքան չկա, որ Յուվեին հագցնի:

----------


## Taurus

> ...Ոչ մեկ էդքան չկա, որ Յուվեին հագցնի:


Լավ ա չասիր որ չի էլ եղել:
հագցնել- իմ պատկերացմամբ դա 3 գոլի տարբերությամբ հաղթանակն է

----------


## Ուրվական

> Լավ ա չասիր որ չի էլ եղել:
> հագցնել- իմ պատկերացմամբ դա 3 գոլի տարբերությամբ հաղթանակն է


Հա՞: Իմ պատկերացմամբ էլ հագցնելը կամայական հաշվով հաղթանակն ա, ոնց որ, օրինակ, Յուվենտուսը կհագցներ ցանկացած թիմի, եթե նորմալ մրցավարություն լիներ:

----------


## BOBO

Internazionale 0 - 0 Juventus 20'
N. Burdisso8' 

Հա բայց խի? :Angry2: 

Մեկա Ինտերը կրելու ա :Tongue: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջին խաղը ոնց ա պրծել ?

----------


## BOBO

> առաջին խաղը ոնց ա պրծել ?


Էս առաջինը չի?

Interazionale 1 - 0  Juventus
J. Cruz 54'

ըհը արդեն հաքցնում ա :Hands Up:  :Jpit:

----------


## BOBO

Չէ էս վերջն ա արդեն :Hands Up:  :Jpit: 
Internazionale 2 - 0 Juventus
J. Cruz 54',74'

Մի հատ էլ 94 ու ֆսյո :LOL: 

-----------------------------------

Internazionale 2 - 1 Juventus
J. Cruz 54',74'------A.D. Piero79'

Հարգեցի :Ok: 
Բայց մեկա կրվելու են :LOL: 

-----------------------------------

Internazionale 2 - 2 Juventus
J. Cruz 54',74'------A.D. Piero79'
---------------------J. Boumsong85'
իիիիիիիի :Xeloq: 

----------------------------------

պրծավ :Sad:  
Լավ չէր, ոնց 2-0-ն ձեռներից բաց թողեցին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

տեսա 1-0 ա ասի պտի գնամ նայեմ, մերոնք որ ջարդեն: մի 2 րոպե նայեցի գնացի զուգարան եկա, հենց եկա 2-ը խփեցին: Յուվեի վռատարը քյալամ էր լրիվ  :Angry2: : Ու ըտե գնաց չգիտեմ դրանից առաջ ոնց էր խաղը: Յուվեն սպանեց լրիվ: Հո պրեսինգ չէր անում: Տռեզեգեին հալալա շատ խելացի պաս տվեց հետ ու Ալեքսը սխոդու մխրճեց գնդակը: 2-րդնել Բումսոնգը անկյունայինից քյաչը դեմ տվեց, պլանկա գոլ: Մի հատ էլ դրանից հետո Կռուզը շտանգա խփեց: բայց որ գոլ գնար էլի էն ախմախը չէր բռնելու: սխալ դիրքում եր կանգնել:  :Angry2:  
տանը միայն հաղթանակ  :Goblin:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հագցրինք:

----------


## salatik

Կեցցե մեր Մեծ Կապիտանը  :Hands Up: 

ապրեն տղերքը էլի 10 րոպեում 2 գոլ :Ok:  
Եզրակացնում եմ, որ եթե Բուֆֆոնը մասնակցեր , հաստատ սկզբի 2-ը գոլը չէր արձանագրվի : 
Բուրդիսսոին ինչի են կարմիր ցույց տվել հենց խաղի սկզբում?

----------


## salatik

Բումսոնգի նվերը շատ դուրս եկավ, գնալուա Լեոն ոնց որ ես խաղաշրջանից հետո, իրան հաջողություն եմ մաղթում

----------


## salatik

1/4 տուրի արդյունքները այսպիսին են
Ուդինեզե - Կատանիա 3-2
Սամդորիա - Ռոմա 1-1
Ինտեր - Յուվենտուս 2-2
իսկ Լացիո - Ֆիորենտինա խաղը տեղի կունենա այսօր


Որոշ մարդկանց համար արդեն Յուվենտուս - Ինտեր խաղը տեղիա ունեցել վաղուց ու արդեն հաշիվն էին գրել, բայց էն մարդիկ ովքեր տեղյակ են գիտեն որ առաջին խաղը երեկվանն էր, իսկ պատասխան խաղը Թուրինում տեղի կունենա ամսի 30-ին, սպասենք, իսկ նկարը տեղադրում եմ , որ պատկերացում կազմեն Գավաթի խաղերում մնացած թիմերի մասին:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինտերին հալալա կարմիրով հայհայա կրում էր, Յուվեյին դժվարա լինելու

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կեցցե մեր Մեծ Կապիտանը 
> 
> ապրեն տղերքը էլի 10 րոպեում 2 գոլ 
> Եզրակացնում եմ, որ եթե Բուֆֆոնը մասնակցեր , հաստատ սկզբի 2-ը գոլը չէր արձանագրվի : 
> Բուրդիսսոին ինչի են կարմիր ցույց տվել հենց խաղի սկզբում?


Բուրդիսսոին կարմիր են տվել հետեվից վերջին հույսի սահանկման համար: Ոնց որ էլի կապիտանն էր փախնում գոլ խփելու:  :LOL: Լավ չտեսա բայց ոնց որ ինքն էր :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

այ տենց էր պետք իրանց  :Ok: 
պատասխան խաղը քանի որ Թուրինում ա, Յուվենտուսի շանսերը ավելանում են, այսինքն՝ Ռոմայի շանսերն էլ են ավելանում

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան պատկերացնում ես Յուվենտուս - Ռոմա խաղը ինչ սիրունա ստացվելու? 
Երանի իրար հետ խաղան ֆինալում, իմ համար էս գավաթի խաղերը մի տեսակ երկրորդական են, ավելի կարևորություն եմ տալիս Սերիա Ա-ի խաղերին: 
Բայց որ Մեծն Չեմպիոնը չի կարում մեզ հաղթի փաստա  :LOL:  մենք միշտ ծիծաղում ենք, :Tongue:  իրանք միշտ նեռվայնանում են դրանից  :Angry2:

----------


## salatik

Արդեն Յուվենտուսի պաշտոնական էջում գրել են, որ Աստոն Վիլլայի ու Լիվերպուլի հետ բանակցությունները  Մելբերգի ու Սիսոկոի   տրանսֆերների հետ կապված ավարտվել են, ու  ամենայն հավանականությամբ արդեն փետրվարի 3-ին Մելբերգը կմասնակցի Յուվենտուս - Կալիարի խաղին, իսկ Սիսոկոն փետրվարի 11-ից նոր կկարողանա մասնակցել խաղերին, քանի որ Աֆրիկայի գավաթի խաղերին նույնպես ինքը մասնակցումա:
Վան դեր Վարտի խնդիրն էլ կարծես լուծվողա, ինքը շատա ուզում գա Յուվենտուս , նենց որ ինձ թվումա կստացվի, մնումա Վերդերից Դիեգոյի տեղափոխման հարցը անլուծելի, քանի որ Վերդերը չի ուզում իրա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին բաց թողնի ձեռքից, ու երևի ամեն ինչ կանի որ չհեռանա Դիեգոն իրանցից:

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե Մելբերգն ու Սիսոկոն գան շատ հաջող տռանսֆեռներ կլնեն իմ կարծիքով, էլ չեմ ասում Վան Դեր Վարտի ու հատկապես Դիեգոյի մասին, լավ կխտանա Յուվեյի կազմը, հատկապես կիսապաշտպանությունը, որը հիմա ետքան էլ ուժեղ չի համեմատած մյուս օղակների

----------


## salatik

Դե ճիշտ ես ասում, քիչ քիչ ամեն ինչ տեղնա ընկնում, հիմա կիսապաշտպանների մեջ լավերն էլ կան , օրինակ Կամորանեզին, Նեդվեդը, Սալիհամիդիչը, Զանետին լավն են, մնացածներն էլ մի կերպ իրանց փոխարինում են , Սերիա Բ-ից նոր հետ եկած թիմի համար 3 հորիզոնականում մի քանի շաբաթ մնալը արդեն շատ մեծ կամքի ուժի մասինա խոսում: Չմոռանանք թե ինչքան ֆուտբոլիստներ դուրս եկան թիմից, նենց ֆուտբոլիստներ, որ հիմա իրանց թիմերի կենտրոնական խաղացողներ են, Իբրահիմովիչը, Մուտուն այսօր 2-րդ 3-րդ տեղերն են Տրեզեգեյից հետո ռմբարկուների ցուցակում: 
Մոռացա հարցնեմ նկարս սիրունա ?  :Cool:

----------


## salatik

Լիվորնո 0 - 3 Յուվենտուս  63-րդ րոպեի դրությամբ

0 -1 Տրեզեգե 30'
0-2 Դել Պիերո 49'
0-3 Տրեզեգե 63 '

Հալալա Յուվեին, երբեք չի կորցնում իրա հաղթաակի ոգին, Բուֆֆոնին առողջություն ցանկանք, որ ամսի 30-ին գավաթի խաղին գոնե կարողանա մասնակցի:

----------


## Աբելյան

աչքիս էս տարի ոսկե խաղակոշիկը Տրեզեգեն ա տանելու

----------


## salatik

Այսօր իմ շատ սիրելի Բուֆֆոնի ծննդյան օրն է, և իմ կարծիքով այն 1 համարը, որ իրա վերնաշապիկի վրա գրված է, նշանակում է, որ նա աշխարհի N1 դարպասապհն է, ցանկանում եմ առողջություն և անսպառ երջանկությույն:
Միշտ մեզ ուրախացնի իրա գեղեցիկ խաղով:

----------


## Davids

> Այսօր իմ շատ սիրելի Բուֆֆոնի ծննդյան օրն է, և իմ կարծիքով այն *1 համարը,* որ իրա վերնաշապիկի վրա գրված է, նշանակում է, որ նա աշխարհի N1 դարպասապհն է, ցանկանում եմ առողջություն և անսպառ երջանկությույն:
> Միշտ մեզ ուրախացնի իրա գեղեցիկ խաղով:


Համամիտ եմ որ թիվ մեկ դարպասապահն է, բայց էդ 1-ը նշանակում է որ ինքը մի տարի էլ մեծացավ:  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Բուֆֆոնը արդեն մասնակցումա պարապմունքներին, իրան լավա զգում ըստ պաշտոնական կայքի, բայց ոնց երևումա Ռանիերին չի ուզում, որ ինքը մասնակցի Ինտերի հետ կայանալիք խաղին: 
Կյելինին վնասվածքի պատճառով դեռ չի միասնակցում խաղերի, բայց ինքն էլա պարապմունքին մասնակցել: Բայց Ռանիերին հայտնելա, որ Կյելինին մի քանի շաբաթ դեռ  դուրս չի գա խաղադաշտ:
Կամորանեզին արդեն լավացելա ու անպայման կլինի ամսի 30-ին տեղի ունեցող խաղի հիմնական կազմում: 
Լիվորնոյի հետ խաղից հետո փոքրիկ վնասվածքներ են ստացել նաև Տրեզեգեն ու Բելարդին, բայց թիմի բժշկի կարծիքով, նրանք կարող են նրանք մասնակցել :
Զեբինան նույնպես վնասվածքից դեռ չի ապաքինվել, ու ինքն էլ չի կարողանա մասնկացել խաղերին դեռ մի քանի շաբաթ:

----------


## Yeti

Ամսի 30-ին կկայանա Իտալիայի գավաթի պատասխան հանդիպում: Առաջին հանդիպումն ավարտվել է 2-2 հաշվով՝ Սան-Սիրո մարզադաշտում, ընդ որում, Ինտերը 8-րդ րոպեից ի վեր  խաղում էր 10 հոգով և կիսաերկորդ կազմով: Հետաքրքիր են ձեր կարծիքները :Jpit: :

----------


## salatik

Սիսոկոն եկելա արդեն  :Hands Up:  
Աննորմալա, իրա հավաքականի խաղին չի մասնակցել Աֆրիկայի գավաթում, որ գա Թուրին, ու պարտվել են Դրոգբայի հավաքականին:
Սխալա արել իհարկե, բայց դե գալը բարի, կարար մի քանի օր ուշ գար:

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ ձեռքբերում է :Ok:  ,շնորհավորում եմ ,դեռևս <<Վալենսիայում>> հանդես գալու ժամանակ էլ ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս Մօմօն :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Մարչելլո Լիպպին  ասելա, որ եթե Յուվենտուսը էս տարի դուրս գա Չեմպիոնների Լիգա, մենակ այդ դեպքում ինքը կդառնա Յուվեի նախագահը:
Լիպպին դեմքա խոսք չկա, իրան հասնելու համար ուրմեն պետքա 3-րդ տեղը պահպանեն մերոնք :Hands Up: 


Մեր Զանետիին Դոնադոնին կանչելա հավաքական, բայց ինքը հրաժարվելա ու միացելա Տոտտիին ու Նեստային :Blush:  
Ափսոս իհարկե , կուզենայի որ Տոտտին էլի խաղա :Sad:

----------


## salatik

Մի քանի օր առաջ Դավիդ Տրեզեդեն պարապմունքներից մեկի ժամանակ վնասել էր ոտքը և նախնական ստուգումներից հետո հայտարարել էին, որ նա մոտ 2 շաբաթ բուժման կարիք կունենա: Իհարկե շատ ցավալի լուր էր: Բայց այսօր Դավիդը դուրս է եկել պարապմունքի, և ուրախացրել իր երկրպագուներին: Հուսով ենք, որ նա կիրակի օրը հիմնական կազմում դուրս կգա Ուդինեզեի հետ կայանալիք խաղում:
Մի ուրախալի լուր էլ կա, Բուֆֆոնը ապաքինվել է, նա էլ կմիանա կիրակի օրը մեր թիմին: 

Պավել Նեդվեդին ակումբի ղեկավարները համոզում են , որ երկարացնի պայմանագրի ժամկետը: Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի:

Խոսակցություններ կար , որ Տիագուին ուզում են փոխեն Դեկուի հետ, բայց դա միայն խոսակցություններ են:

----------


## Godfather

Յուվետուս կարող է տեղափոխվել 41 ամյա խարպասապահ Պալյուկան,որը հիմա ազատ վիճակում է գտնվում:

----------


## Աբելյան

շատ լավ կլնի

ամենասիրածս իտալացի դարպասապահը ինքն ա, ու հույս ունեմ տեղափոխվելու դեպքում երկրորդ դարպասապահը կլնի թիմում

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան մյուս խաղում մենք հակառակորդներ ենք լինելու ցավոք , Յուվենտուս - Ռոմա, փետրվարի 16-ին:
Ուդինեզեին հաղթեցինք 2-1, շատ լավ խաղ էր, մեծ հաճույքով նայել եմ, լարված էր:
Ուդինեզեն կամքի ուժ ունեցող թիմա, վտանգավորա միշտ իրա հետ խաղալը:
Ինտերը նորից հաղթեց, ու նորից խաղից դուրսից գոլ խփեցին, նկարը տեղադրում եմ, քոռ պետքա լինի մարդ որ չտեսնի, խեղճ Կատանիա:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուս - Ռոմա շաբաթ օրը տեղի ունեցավ ու Յուվենտուսը կարողացավ 3 միավոր հավաքեց: Տուգանային հարվածից շատ գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Դել Պիերոն:

Հիմա արդեն 23 խաղից հետո
1.Ինտեր - 59
2.Ռոմա - 48
3.Յուվենտուս - 47
4.Ֆիորենտինա - 41
5.Միլան - 38

----------


## salatik

Արդեն 70-րդ րոպենա ու իմ Յուվեն  Ինտերին  հաղթումա 2-0

49 - Կամորանեզի
63 - Տրեզեգե

FORZA JUVE

----------


## Աբելյան

ուռռռաաաա...  :Hands Up: 
միացրեցի նայեմ
 :Smile: 
ցույց չեն տալի  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

Inter Milan 1 - 2 Juventus :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

> 90+1   В штангу попал Манише!


Թուու... Խի չի գոլ մտել :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

> Թուու... Խի չի գոլ մտել


Ապեր հասկանում եմ... Պերիոդա որ թարսվումա ուրեմն վերջ, Ռեալի հետել տենց պերիոդ եղավ հիմաել Բարսայի մոտա :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

Լացացրեցինք Ինտերին:

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ, լավ խաղ, լավ հաղթանակ…

----------


## Taurus

Շատ լավ էր, ռոման մի քիչ մոտեցավ, բայց կարծում եմ ոչինչ չի փոխվի :Think:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Կեցցե Յուվեն,Էս հլա ծաղիկներն են, իսկ Ռոման լրիվ շանսսրն ունի Ինտերին զրկի <<գրպանում դրած>> չեմպիոնությունից:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսը մեծատառով թիմա, ինքն ապացուցեց, որ Ինտերը այսօր ում հաղթի էլ , մեկա Յուվեին չի կարողանա հաղթի:
Պատմական հաղթանակա: 
Օր լինի մենք էլ ունենանք մեր ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԸ:

գնացել են մեր տղաները Հոլանդիա կարծեմ այսօր

----------


## salatik

Ժողովուրդ ջան նոր ցնցող բան եմ կարդացել, Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչը Տրեզեգեին կանչելա հավաքական, իհարկե Բենզեմայի վնասվածքնա պատճառը, բայց և այնպես վերջապես սառույցը շարժվեց:
Իսկ Իտալիայի հավաքականում Կասսանոն ու Դեկ Պիեռոն կբացակայեն:
Ափսոսա Կասսանոն, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա: 
Մենք երազում ենք սենց ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենանք, իսկ նրանք չեն էլ խաղացնում իրանց:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Դե Իտալիան միշտ էլ կադրերի խնդիր չի ունեցել, բայց Դել Պիեռոն պետք ա իհարկե հավաքականին: Տեսնենք Դոնադոնին ինչ սաստավ կդնի այսօր:

----------


## salatik

Արսենալը, Ռեալը, Յուվես ու Համբուրգը խաղալու են  "Emirates Cup" -ի մրցաշարում:
Արսենալի կողմիցա կազմակերպվում այդ գավաթի խաղարկությունը, օգոստոսի ամսին: 
Հետաքրքիր ձևով են հաշվելու միավորները`
հաղթանակ -3 միավոր
ոչ ոքի -1 միավոր
գումարած ամեն մի խփված գնդակի համար - 1-ական միավոր


Անցած խաղում Յուվես պարտություն կրեց, չգիտեմ ինչ էր կատարվում Բուֆֆոնի հետ, երևի երեխան չէր թողել գիշերը լավ քներ  :Wink: 
Միևնույննա շատ եմ սիրում իրանց : Հիմա կարևորը որ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում  Չեմպիոնների լիգայում խաղան:
FORZA JUVE

----------


## Աբելյան

> Արսենալը, Ռեալը, Յուվես ու Համբուրգը խաղալու են  "Emirates Cup" -ի մրցաշարում:
> Արսենալի կողմիցա կազմակերպվում այդ գավաթի խաղարկությունը, օգոստոսի ամսին: 
> Հետաքրքիր ձևով են հաշվելու միավորները`
> հաղթանակ -3 միավոր
> ոչ ոքի -1 միավոր
> գումարած ամեն մի խփված գնդակի համար - 1-ական միավոր


տենց ավելի օբյեկտիվ ա իմ կարծիքով (չնայած, ֆուտբոլը մնում ա ֆուտբոլ)
տենց ըլներ, երևի Ռոման վերջի տարիներին մեկի տեղը 3-4 անգամ չեմպիոն դառնար  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Այսօր լրանում է Մարչելլո Լիպպիի 60 ամյակը: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորի անունից և ցանկանում երկար ու բեղմնավոր կյանք:
Մայեստրո Լիպպին շատ տարբեր ակումբներ է ղեկավարել, բայց բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, որ բավարար արդյունքներ ունեցել է միայն Յուվենտուսի և Ազգային հավաքականի ղեկավարության տարիներին:
Փոքր հասակից զբաղվել է ֆուտբոլով, բայց որպես ֆուտբոլիստ ոչնչով աչքի չի ընկել: Սպորտը, որպես ֆուտբոլիստ թողել է շատ երիտասարդ հասակում վնասվածքի պատճառով: Սամբդորիայի ղեկավարությունը գնահատելով նրա ունակությունները, որոշեց պահել նրան թիմում, ուղարկեցին մարզչական հատուկ կուրսերի և հետո արդեն որոշեցին թիմի երիտասարդական ակումբը հանձնել նրան:
Եվ ասպես ծնվեց մի նոր Լիպպի, ու բոլորին պատճառեց մեծ բավականություն:

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ նրա սիրած մարզիչն է Լաբանովսկին` Կիևի Դինամոյի երբեմնի մարզիչը:
Իտալական լրատվամիջոցները հաղորդում են, որ եթե ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ից հետո Դոնադոնին որոշի հեռանալ Ազգային հավաքականի մարզչի պաշտոնից, հավանականությունը մեծ է, որ նորից Լիպպիին կհրավիրեն նրան փոխարինելու:

----------


## Ֆելո

Յուվենտուս 3 - 2 Միլան :Cool:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսս երեկ հոգեբանորեն սպանեց Միլանին  :Smile: 
ապրեն , ինձ շատ ուրախացրեցին :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

շատ լավ խաղ էր, մանավանդ վերջը
իսկ Դել Պիեռոն արժանի ա Եվրո08-ին մասնակցելու համար

----------


## salatik

Համաձայն եմ Հայկ ջան, Դել Պիերոն 18 տարեկանի նմանա խաղում, շատ լավնա:
Դե քեզ էլ ասում եմ աչքդ լույս Տոտտին լավացելա  :Ok:

----------


## Markes

Երեկ Յուվեն 3-0 հաղթել է Պարմային , ցավոք ես խաղև չեմ նայել , բայց ինչքան հասկացա Ինտերնետից – Պալլադինոն շատ լավ խաղ է ցույց տվել ՝ չգիտեմ ինչի բայց ուզում եմ , որ նա երկրորդ Դել Պիեռո դառնա...  :Smile: 
բայց դե Ալեքսն ուրիշ ա , այ էդ մոկը որ հաստատ։

----------


## Սերխիո

ոչ մեկն էլ երկրոդ ֆուտբոլիստ չի դարձել ,ինչպես չեղան երկրորդ *Պելեներ* / Ռոբինյո , Օուեն / , *Մարադոննաներ* /Մեսսի , Ագուերո/ , *Զիդաններ* /Նասրի/

----------


## Սամվել

> ոչ մեկն էլ երկրոդ ֆուտբոլիստ չի դարձել ,ինչպես չեղան երկրորդ *Պելեներ* / Ռոբինյո , Օուեն / , *Մարադոննաներ* /Մեսսի , Ագուերո/ , *Զիդաններ* /Նասրի/


ՄԵսսին հլը 18 տարեկանա  :Wink: ... տո լի 19

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ բան չի վնասվածքը ,ու ես տարիքում սկսելը ետ տեմպով ,են չի , տեսեք թե ինչքան են հիմա ֆուտբոլիստները վնասվածք ստանում , միայն այս տարի մի քանի հոգի ես եմ հիշում ,որ մրցաշրևջանից դուրս են մնացել ,իսկ են ժամանակներում սենց բան քիչ էր պատահում  ,հիմա ֆուտբոլը ավելի կոնտակտային ա դառձել:
Մեսսի չի կարող դառնալ Մարադոննա ,նույնիսկ հավաքականոի  մակարդակով:

----------


## Werder Bremen

եկեք հիշենք ՉԼ-ի  2005-2006 մրցաշրջանը
1/8 եզրափակիչ հանդիպումները
Վերդեր -Յուվե 3:2 ,եվ դրամատիկ պատասխան հանդիպումը որը տեղի ունեցավ Թուրինում` Յուվե-Վերդեր 2:1 որտեղ Թիմ Վիզեն ամբողջ հանդիպման ընթացքում հրաշքներ գործեց եվ վերջում հիմար սխալի պատճառով քար գցեց վերդերի 1/4 դուրս գալու հույսերի վրա :Sad:  եվ դա տեղի ունեցավ հանդիպման ավարտից մի քանի րոպե առաջ.. :Sad: 
Բայց հանուն արդարության ասենք որ Վերդերը ավելի արժանի էր իր ցուցադրած խաղով դուրս գալու հաջորդ փուլ քան Յուվեն....
Ես շատ կուզեի լսել Յուվեի երկրպագւների կարծիքը :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Համաձայն եմ, Յուվենտուսին բախտը երևի ժպտաց, կամ էլ մեր աղոթքները տեղ հասան :Wink:  
Բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ, Յուվենտուսը երբեք չի հուսահատվում, այսինքն թիմը ունի հաղթական ոգի, ու պայքարումա մինչև վերջ:
Այնպես, որ Յուվենտուսի կարգախոսնա պայքար, պայքար մինջև վերջ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Փաստորեն Յուվենտուսն էլա ընդիմություն :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Հա բա ինչա, դրա համար էլ Բ Սերիա էին ուղարկել  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Բայց մեկա հետ եկան  ու 3-րդ տեղը սեփականաշնորհեցին, եթե կհիշես Միլանին էլ են մի անգամ ուղարկել Բ Սերիա ու հետա եկել միայն 3 տարի հետո կարծեմ, ու մի քանի տարի էլ դեռ չի կարողացել ապահովի ՉԼ-ում խաղալու համար հարմար տեղ:
Նենց, որ կարգախոսը օգնեց Յուվեին  :Ok:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Հա բա ինչա, դրա համար էլ Բ Սերիա էին ուղարկել  
> Բայց մեկա հետ եկան  ու 3-րդ տեղը սեփականաշնորհեցին, եթե կհիշես Միլանին էլ են մի անգամ ուղարկել Բ Սերիա ու հետա եկել միայն 3 տարի հետո կարծեմ, ու մի քանի տարի էլ դեռ չի կարողացել ապահովի ՉԼ-ում խաղալու համար հարմար տեղ:
> Նենց, որ կարգախոսը օգնեց Յուվեին


Հալալա :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Իսկ դու տեղյակ չես Դիեգոյի մտադրություններից? խոսակցություններ կար, որ Յուվեն ուզումա առնի իրան:

----------


## Սերխիո

Յուվեն էս տարի ուզում ա ակտիվ տրանսֆերային քաղաքականություն վարի ` Ռեալից ուզում ա գնի `Հիգույնին , Դիարային / գլխավորապես / և Դրենտին / այ այստեղ ես ջղայնացա /

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Իսկ դու տեղյակ չես Դիեգոյի մտադրություններից? խոսակցություններ կար, որ Յուվեն ուզումա առնի իրան:


արդեն նախնական պայմանավորվածությունա ձեռք բերել Ռեալի հետ,եվ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում կխաղա Ռեալի կազմում,ափսոս ,որ Ռեալա գնում,կարող էր ավելի լավ թիմ գնար օրինակ Յուվե...

----------


## salatik

Հա տեղյակ եմ Կաննավարոն էր խորհուրդ տվել, ուզումա մթոմ ցույց տա, որ ինքը դեռ սիրումա Յուվեին, բայց դե դա միայն իրա ցանկություննա եղել:
Իսկ Սերխիո ջան քեզ ջղայնանաց չի սազում, ժպտա ամեն ինչ լավա լինելու :Friends: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> արդեն նախնական պայմանավորվածությունա ձեռք բերել Ռեալի հետ,եվ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում կխաղա Ռեալի կազմում,ափսոս ,որ Ռեալա գնում,կարող էր ավելի լավ թիմ գնար օրինակ Յուվե...


լրիվ համամիտ եմ քո հետ :Xeloq:  շատ ափսոս

----------


## Werder Bremen

Բայց շատ կուզենայի Սալիհամիձիչին վերդերը այս տարի գներ,շատ լավնա :էտ տարիքինա ,բայց առաջվա պես ագրեսիվ ֆոտբոլիստա մնացել,ոնց որ Բավարիաում էր առաջ :Ok: ...

----------


## Սերխիո

Կարինե ջան, Դրենտը շատ հեռանկարով ֆուտբոլիստ ա , ու ունիվերսալ ա , ամբողջ ձախ եզրում  սկսած պաշտպանությունից մինչև հարձակում խաղում ա + էս սեզոն  կիսապաշտպանության աջ թևում էլ ա խաղացել

----------


## salatik

Իրոք շատ լավնա, Յուվեի ձեռք բերումները հաջող ստացվեցին, Բայց դժվար թե ծախեն իրան:

Մոռացա քեզ ասեմ բարի գալուստ մեր ֆորում :Wink: 
Մեր թիմում, բոլորը հարգում են միմյանց, ու երբեք իրենց թույլ չեն տալիս հակառակորդ թիմերի մասին վատ բաներ ասել:
Էս ուղղակի ասեցի, որ մեր թիմի անդամը դառնալուց առաջ դու իմանաս, որ ամենակարևորը ամեն ինչից վեր մեր հարաբերություններն են:
Բոլորիս միակ կապը հայ լինելնա ու Հայաստանի հավաքականի երկրպագու լինելը  :Smile: 

Գերմանական թիմերից մի քանի երկրպագու կան մեր ֆորումում, բայց Վերդերի կարծեմ չկա, այնպես որ կրկին բարի գալուստ  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Կարինե ջան, Դրենտը շատ հեռանկարով ֆուտբոլիստ ա , ու ունիվերսալ ա , ամբողջ ձախ եզրում  սկսած պաշտպանությունից մինչև հարձակում խաղում ա + էս սեզոն  կիսապաշտպանության աջ թևում էլ ա խաղացել


Գիտեմ որ շատ լավնա, ուղղակի դեռ դրանք խոսակցություններ են, դրա համար չարժի ներղվել , լավ կլնին մի մտածի:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Իրոք շատ լավնա, Յուվեի ձեռք բերումները հաջող ստացվեցին, Բայց դժվար թե ծախեն իրան:
> 
> Մոռացա քեզ ասեմ բարի գալուստ մեր ֆորում
> Մեր թիմում, բոլորը հարգում են միմյանց, ու երբեք իրենց թույլ չեն տալիս հակառակորդ թիմերի մասին վատ բաներ ասել:
> Էս ուղղակի ասեցի, որ մեր թիմի անդամը դառնալուց առաջ դու իմանաս, որ ամենակարևորը ամեն ինչից վեր մեր հարաբերություններն են:
> Բոլորիս միակ կապը հայ լինելնա ու Հայաստանի հավաքականի երկրպագու լինելը 
> 
> Գերմանական թիմերից մի քանի երկրպագու կան մեր ֆորումում, բայց Վերդերի կարծեմ չկա, այնպես որ կրկին բարի գալուստ 
> 
> ...


Շնորհակալություն Կարինե ջան :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսս հնարավոր ամեն ինչ արեց դաշտում Ատալանտայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ  :Hands Up: 
Մեծատառով թիմա ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍ եմ ասելու սրանից հետո  :Hands Up: 

Ատալանտա 0 - 4 ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍ
2' Լեգրոտտալե - [0-1]
5' Դել Պիերո - [0-2]
34' Դել Պիերո - [0-3]
65' Դել Պիերո - [0-4]

Դել Պիերոն հրաշքա մի հատ, ոնց եմ սիրում ես իրանց չեք պատկերացնի :Hands Up: 


Ֆլամինիին ուզում են առնեն, առաջարկել են 4 մլն. ֆունտ 5 տարվա պայմանագիրը ստորագրելու դեպքում: Ամռանը պայմանագրի ժամկետը ավարտվումա Արսենալի հետ, տեսնենք ոնց կստացվի: 
Նեդվեդն էլ ասելա, որ չի գնում Յուվեից, ու կավարտի կարիերան հենց Յուվեում:
Ապրի Նեդվեդը :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

հալալ ա Դել Պիեռոյին
Տոտտիի վնասվածքից հետո էսօրվա դրությամբ ինքը երկրորդ լավագույն հարձակվողն ա իտալացիների մեջ (իմ կարծիքով)
2-3 տարի էլ կարա բարձր մակարդակի վրա խաղա

----------


## salatik

էս վերջին խաղը եթե նայել եք, ուրեմն իմ հետ համամիտ կլինեք, էս խաղում Յուվեի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները լավ էին խաղում, բոլորը, ոչ մեկ չէր թերանում ոչ մի բանում: Կպատկերացնեք թե ես ոնց եմ նայել, անընդհատ սպասում էի, որ հեսա գոլ կխփեն էլի  :Hands Up: 

Յուվենտուս 5 - 2 Լացիո

15' (1:0) Կյելլինի 
22' (2:0) Կամորանեզի   
31' (3:0) Դել Պիերո 
33' (4:0) Տրեզեգե  
55' (4:1) Բիանկի   
61' (4:2) Սիվիլյա  
87' (5:2) Կյելլինի

----------


## salatik

Երեկ Ռոբերտո Դոնադոնին խոսել է Եվրո 2008-ում Իտալիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստների կազմի մասին ու ասելա, որ Դել Պիերոն այսօր կարողացավ  իրեն ապացուցել, որ ինքը սխալվում էր , երբ չեր կանչում հավաքական նրա նման տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստի:
Լավ է  ուշ , քան երբեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երեկ Ռոբերտո Դոնադոնին խոսել է Եվրո 2008-ում Իտալիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստների կազմի մասին ու ասելա, որ Դել Պիերոն այսօր կարողացավ  իրեն ապացուցել, որ ինքը սխալվում էր , երբ չեր կանչում հավաքական նրա նման տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստի:
> Լավ է  ուշ , քան երբեք


Լուրջ եմ ասում, ես կասկած չունեի...

----------


## Bianconner

*Տրեզեգեն երկարաձգել է պայմանագիրը`*
Յուվենտուսի հարձակվող Դավիթ Տրեզեգեն Երկարաձգել է իր պայմանագիրը Յուվենտուսի հետ մինչև 2011 թվականը:
-Ես հուսով եմ, որ կ կարողանամ ավարտել ֆուտբոլային կարերաս այս ակումբում,-բացատրել է իր որոշումը Տրեզեգեն:

----------


## salatik

Բիանկոների ջան ես Տրեզեգեի որոշման մասին գիտեի  :Smile:  ապրի ինքը, կարգին տղայա, բա չէ :Wink: 

Կիելինին էլա երկարաձգել իրա պայմանագրի ժամկետը մինչև 2012 թվականը, բարձր կարգ ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստա, ինքը մեզ շատ օգուտ կբերի:

ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ում ամենամեծ աբսուրդը Դել Պիերոյին կապիտան չդնելն էր, Բուֆֆոնը իհարկե շատ լավնա, բայց դե թիմի ավագը պետքա Դել Պիերոն լիներ ու ուրիշ ոչ մեկ: Դրանց մարզիչը լրիվ խելքը քցելա, Դի Նատալեին հանումա դաշտ Կասսանոյին թողումա նստած:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կարինե ջան ինչքան էլ Դել Պիերոն կապիտանա, բայց 90 րոպե չի խաղում դրա համար ճիշտա ինձ թվումա ավագ դնել մեկին, ով միշտ դաշտումա  :Smile:  
Իսկ Դի Նատալեն իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ լավ խաղաց: Կասսանոն վերջին հույս պիտի լինի Իտալիայի համար այս առաջնության =ամանակ:

----------


## salatik

Մի գուցե դու ճիշտ ես , բայց դե Իտալիային էլ Կասսանոն էլ չի կարողանա օգնի, շատ վատ խաղացին :Sad:  շատ ֆուտբոլիստների տեղը երևում էր, իսկ Դել Պիերոն լավ էլ աշխուժություն մտցրեց խաղի մեջ, ափսոս, որ շատ քիչ խաղաց:

----------


## salatik

Մելլբերգը արդեն պայմանագիրա կնքել Յուվենտուսի հետ, ու շատ շուտով կտեսնենք շվեդ պաշտպանին, ինչպես կասեր Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը - ատլետիկ տվյալներով այդ երիտասարդին  :LOL:  :LOL:  Թուրինի Ծեր սիյորայի կազմում:
Ուզում էի գրեմ գոլահար , բայց հիշեցի, որ պաշտպանա  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի պրեզիդենտը մոտ օրերս պաշտոնապես Մարչելլո Լիպպիին կնշանակի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ, իսկ քանի որ Դոնադոնիի պայմանագիրը մինչև 2010 թվականն էր, նրան կվճարեն գումար ու հաջողություն կասեն :Hands Up: 
Լիպպին մինչ այս ասել էր, որ նա կամ կղեկավարի հավաքականը, կամ Յուվենտուսը:

Մի ուրախ լուր ևս ասեմ, 
Տոտտին ու Նեստան հայտարարել են, որ եթե Լիպպին հաստատվի մարզիչի պաշտոնում, նրանք հետ կգան հավաքական :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Մարչելլո Լիպպին ինչպես որ ես նախապես գրել էի , հաստատվեց Իտալիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնում: Սպասենք Տոտտիի և Նեստայի վերադարձին  :Hands Up: 
Մի տխուր լուր էլ կապված Լիլիան Թյուրամի հետ, մի քանի օր առաջ նա Բարսելոնայում իր մրցաշրջանն ավարտելուց հետո մեկնել էր ՊՍՎ, սակայն բժշկական քննությունն անցնելիս նրա մոտ բժիշկները հայտնաբերել են սրտի անբավարարվածություն, և արգելել են խաղադաշտ դուրս գալ ալևս  :Sad:  
Ինչպես հայտնել էր ֆուտբոլիստը այդ հիվանդուրթյունը կարծես նրանց մոտ գենետիկ բնույթ է կրում, եղբայրն ու հայրը հենց սրտի հետ կապված հիվանդությունների պատճառով երիտասարդ հասակում մահացել են:
Շատ ցավում ու ափսոսում եմ, Թյուրամը մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ է, ու շատ անգամներ ապացուցել է դա:
Առողջություն եմ ցանկանում նրան և երկար տարիների կյանք :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

միանում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## salatik

Բարսելոնան կրկին առաջարկությունա արել Յուվենտուսին Տրեզեգեյին ձեռք բերելու համար, այս անգամ արդեն Էտո'Օ-ին առաջարկում են Տրեզեգեյի փոխարեն, գումարած Յուվենտուսը պետք է վճարի 10 մլն. եվրո ավել գումար:
Սրան ի պատասխան Յուվեի նախագահը նորից ասել է, որ Տրեզեգեն չի վաճառվում և Յուվենտուսը չի պատրաստվում Էտո'Օ-ին գնել:

Յուվեի երկրպագուների մի մեծ բանակ արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է, ինչ բողոքի ակցիաներ է կազմակերպում Թուրինում, բանը նրանումն է, որ Յուվեի նախագահը որոշել է Ինտերից գնել Ստանկովիչին: Իսկ եթե հիշենք Ստանկովիչը ժամանակին գերադասեց Ինտերը :

----------


## Սերխիո

Էսօր լսել ,եմ ,որ Յուվեն ուզւոմ ա առնի ՝Շվայնշտագերին , Դիեգոին , Միլիտոին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսօր լսել ,եմ ,որ Յուվեն ուզւոմ ա առնի ՝Շվայնշտագերին , Դիեգոին , Միլիտոին


Որ Միլիտոյին?

----------


## Սերխիո

Ճիշտա  մոռացա, որ ախպերներն են , Դիեգոն ՝ հարձակվողը Սարագոսայի…

----------


## salatik

Դիեգոյի մասին ես էլ եմ լսել, բայց հաստատ չի, շատ լավնա խոսք չկա, բայց ոնց որ Ռեալն ավելի շատ փողա խոստացել իրան:
Շվայնը երևի կգա, Միլիտոն էլ ինձ թվումա, տեսնենք ոնց կլինի :Cool:

----------


## salatik

Խորվաթիայի հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Դարիո Կնեժևիչը  ստորագրել է պայմանագիր Յուվենտուսի հետ:
26 տարեկան է, և տեղափոխվել է Յուվե Լիվորնոյից: 

Պորտուգալիայի կիսապաշտպան Միգել Վելոսոյի մենեջերը հայտնել է, որ Միգելն իր համաձայնությունը տվել է տեղափոխման համար, սպասենք հետագա քայլերին:

Իսկ Խավի Ալոնսայի համար դեռ Յուվենտուսը պայքարում է, նոր առաջարկություններ են արվում Լիվերպուլին: Անձամբ ես շատ կուզենային, որ Ալոնսոն  գա Յուվե :Wink: 

Միլիտոյի հարցը փակվեց, երեկ հանդիպել են ներկայացուցիչներն ու լեզու չեն գտել:

----------


## salatik

Յակվինտան մնաց Յուվենտուսում, ուռռա  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Իմ ամենասիրելի ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը - Տրեզեգեն, երեկ շնորհակալություն է հայտնել Բարսելոն ակումբի ղեկավարությանը, իր նկատմամբ ցուցաբերած մեծ վստահության և ուշադրության համար:
Նա ասել է, որ յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ իրեն լավ կզգա, եթե նրան առաջարկություն անի Բարսելոնի նման հզոր ակումբը, որտեղ դու կարող ես խաղալ Պույոլի և Մեսսիի նման տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստների կողքին: 
Բայց և այնպես Տրեզեգեն պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է առաջարկը մերժելու մասին, և ի ուրախություն ինձ, նա կմնա Յուվենտուսում մինչև իր կարիերայի ավարտը:ճ
Եթե Յուվենտուսը մի քանի սիրտ ունենար, մեկը հաստատ Տրեզեգեն կլիներ :Love:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսը երկու օր առաջ առաջին ընկերական խաղում իտալական Մեցոկոռոնա թիմի հետ շատ հաճելի հաղթանակ է տոնել :Hands Up: 
7-1 հաշվով հաղթանակ, որտեղ 5 գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել թիմի նորեկը` Ամաուրին :Ok: 


Պեկինի ամառային օլիմպիադայում, Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլի հավաքականում կխաղան Յուվենտուսի 2 երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնցից մեկը - Ջովինիկոն է, ում հանրահայտ իտալացի ֆուտբոլիստ Ջանֆրանկո Զոլան համեմատել է իր հետ  :Shok:

----------


## salatik

Յուվես երեկ Ֆիորենտիանյի հետ խաղացելա, նրանց դաշտում և խաղը ավարտելա ոչ ոքի 1-1 .
գոլերի հեղինակ են դարձել  Պ.Նեդվեդև և Ալ. Ջիրարդինիոն :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

առաջատարները ձեռ-ձեռի տված միավորներ կորցրին

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսս հաղթեց երեկ  :Hands Up: 
բոլորդ էլ կհամաձանվեք, որ Դել Պիերոյի նման ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ քիչ են ծնվում,

երկու տարի սպասել էինք Չեմպիոնների Լիգային, ու առաջին հաղթանակն արդեն ունենք 

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին , իրանց սիրելի թիմերի հաղթանակների կապակցությամբ:Ճ
առաջին հերթին ինձ եմ շնորհավորում, որովհետև երեկ մեծ բավականություն ստացա հրաշալի գոլը տեսնելուց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Յուվենտուսս հաղթեց երեկ 
> բոլորդ էլ կհամաձանվեք, որ Դել Պիերոյի նման ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ քիչ են ծնվում,
> 
> երկու տարի սպասել էինք Չեմպիոնների Լիգային, ու առաջին հաղթանակն արդեն ունենք 
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին , իրանց սիրելի թիմերի հաղթանակների կապակցությամբ:Ճ
> առաջին հերթին ինձ եմ շնորհավորում, որովհետև երեկ մեծ բավականություն ստացա հրաշալի գոլը տեսնելուց


Զենիթ-մենիթ, մանչեստր կրել-բան: Սաղ սուտի բաներ են...
Լացացրեց Դելպը: Վերջին համենայնդեպես տասնամյակում նմանատիպ գոլ չի եղել: Սիրում եմ :Love:

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան էս անգամ էլ հաղթեցինք , Ամաուրին 3 միավոր բերեց մեր թիմին :Hands Up: 
0-1  Կալիարի - Յուվենտուս  :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան էս անգամ էլ հաղթեցինք , Ամաուրին 3 միավոր բերեց մեր թիմին
> 0-1  Կալիարի - Յուվենտուս


Գիտեմ, Կարինե ջան, ես չէի էլ կասկածում, հիմա արդեն 7 ունենք, ու էն սուտի թիմի հետ առաջին տեղում ենք: Իսկ Ամաուրին վաբշե վերջն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

> Յուվենտուսս հաղթեց երեկ 
> բոլորդ էլ կհամաձանվեք, որ Դել Պիերոյի նման ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ քիչ են ծնվում,
> 
> երկու տարի սպասել էինք Չեմպիոնների Լիգային, ու առաջին հաղթանակն արդեն ունենք 
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին , իրանց սիրելի թիմերի հաղթանակների կապակցությամբ:Ճ
> առաջին հերթին ինձ եմ շնորհավորում, որովհետև երեկ մեծ բավականություն ստացա հրաշալի գոլը տեսնելուց


ես չէի տեսել խաղը, բայց լսել էի, որ մի քիչ ձանձրալի էր ընդհանուր առմամբ, իսկ գոլը..... էդ գոլի մասին ինչ ասես լսել էի.... երեկ YouTube-ով գտա, տեսա էլ....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ուրիշ ա Դել Պիեռոն էլի...

----------


## The_Ar

Forza Juve!!!!!

----------


## Barça

Տրեզեգեն 5 ամիս ֆուտբոլ չի խաղա, Զենիթի հետ խաղիում ստացած վնասվածքի պատճառով էսօր վիրահատում են ու մոտակա 5 ամիսների ընթացքում չի կարա օգնի Յուվեին

----------


## salatik

Մենակ Տրեզեգեն չի, թիմի կեսը վնասվածք ունի  :Sad: 
Նապոլիի հետ ենք էս տուրում խաղալու, առանց Բուֆֆոնի, Կամորանեզիի, Տրեզեգեյի, Լեգրոտալլեյի ու Կյելինին էլ դեռ հարցականի տակա, տրավմայով հանաքականում խաղացելա երեկ:

Բրսելոնից ոնց երևումա Կոլո Տուրենա ուզում գա Յուվենտուս, իսկ Լիվերպուլից` Ալոնսոն: 

Երեկ Տրեզեգեյի ծննդյան օրն էր, շնորհավորում եմ ու առողջություն եմ ցանկանում: :Hands Up:

----------


## ministr

Բուֆոնին ինչա եղել?

----------


## Սամվել

> Մենակ Տրեզեգեն չի, թիմի կեսը վնասվածք ունի 
> Նապոլիի հետ ենք էս տուրում խաղալու, առանց Բուֆֆոնի, Կամորանեզիի, Տրեզեգեյի, Լեգրոտալլեյի ու Կյելինին էլ դեռ հարցականի տակա, տրավմայով հանաքականում խաղացելա երեկ:
> 
> Բրսելոնից ոնց երևումա Կոլո Տուրենա ուզում գա Յուվենտուս, իսկ Լիվերպուլից` Ալոնսոն: 
> 
> Երեկ Տրեզեգեյի ծննդյան օրն էր, շնորհավորում եմ ու առողջություն եմ ցանկանում:


Արսենալից Կոլոն թե՞ Բարսելոնից Յայան

----------


## REAL_ist

չե Յայա Տուռեն, դրա տեղը են Բուսկետինա խաղցնում Պեպը

----------


## Սամվել

> չե Յայա Տուռեն, դրա տեղը են Բուսկետինա խաղցնում Պեպը


Դե իրականում ես էտ Տուռեին չեմ սիրում... ընենց որ կորուստ չեմ համարում Բարսայի համար

----------


## Bianconner

_Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ եք մտածում ժամանակը չի Ռանիերիին փոխելու ?_
_Ում կուզենայիք տեսնեք Յուվենտուսի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնում ?_

----------


## ministr

Դոն Ֆաբիոյին.. բայց գիտենք որ անհնար է:

----------


## salatik

Խաղից առաջ մի քանի նորություն պետք կգա

Գիտեք բոլորդ էլ, որ հիմնական կազմի մի քանի խաղացող չեն կարողանա մասնակցել Ռեալի հետ ՉԼ-ի հերթական խաղին
վերջին վնասվածքը Պուլսենը ստացավ, Նապոլիի հետ խաղի ժամանակ
գումարած Բուֆֆոն, Կամորանեզի, Տիագո, Զանետի, Զեբինա, Տրեզեգե, Անդրադե

խաղին շատ հավանական է, որ կմասնակցեն նոր ոտքի կանգնած մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ` Լեգրոտալեն, Մելբերգը և Յակվինտան
հնարավոր տարբերակն է 4-4-2
Մաննիգեր, Գրիգերա, Լեգրոտալե, Կյելլինի, Մոլինարո
Սալիհամիդիչ, Սիսսոկո, Մարկիզիո, Նեդվեդ
Ամաուրի, Դել Պիերո

Ռեալից էլ կա և վատ և լավ լուրեր
Ռոբենը, Գուտին ու Դիարան վնասվածք ունեն, իսկ Գագոն ու Սնայդերը արդեն լավացել են:


Շատ եմ ուզում սիրուն խաղ լինի: Գիտեմ, որ դժվար կլինի Յուվեիս համար, բայց ոչ մի բանով պակաս չի Ռեալից:
Երկուսն էլ հզոր թիմեր են:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոբբենը հայտացուցակումա :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

ՀԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ՜  ՀԱ ՀԱ ՀԱ ՀԱ՜:  :Hands Up:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Dance: : ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈ՜Լ:

----------


## salatik

Դել Պիերոն ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստա, ու ամեն անգամ ապացուցումա դա  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

9-րդ տուրում Բոլոնյայում Յուվենտուսս 2-1 հաղթեց երեկ, ու 2 գոլի հեղինակն էլ Նեդվեդնա դարձել, շուտվանից տենց բան չէր եղել  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Հաջորդ տուրում Ռոմանա լինելու մեր մրցակիցը, շատ լավ թիմա, շատ սիրում եմ, ու ափսոսում եմ , որ իրանց համար հիմա դժվար ժամանակներ են սկսվել:
Հույս ունեմ շատ սիրուն խաղ կստացվի նոյեմբերի 2-ին  :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Յուվենտուս  2-0  Ռոմա 
լավ խաղ էր սկզբից Ռոման էր սխմել, բայց Դել Պիերոն  իրանը ասեց  էլի, նենց հեշտությամբ խփեց մի պահ  չհավատացի որ 30 մետրա հեռավորությունը  :Shok:  .  ինձ թվումա հենց էդ գոլը հաղթանակ բերեց Յուվեին հալալա Դել Պիերոին  :Victory:

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց Ի՜նչ գոլ էր  :Love: 

Մերսի Դել Պիերոյից ... Տենց վախտեր իրոք զգում ես ֆուտբոլը արվեստ լինելը  :Love:

----------


## salatik

Ռոմայի համար իրոք վատ շրջանա սկսվել, իսկականից շատ ափսոսում եմ, լավ թիմա... 

Դել Պիերոն քանի մեծանում, էնքան ավելի բարձր կարգի ֆուտբոլա ցուցադրում, ինքը դեմքա :Hands Up:  
կոնյակի նմանա, ինչքան հինանումա, էնքան ավելի լավնա դառնում :Ok: 
Շնորհավորում եմ, լավ հաղթանակ էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գոլը հրաշք էր  :Love: 
հալա Ալեքսին: Բացվելա էս վերջերս  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Ներսես ջան, իրա տարիքին մի նայեք, անցած մրցաշրջանում մոռացել եք Սերիա Ա-ի ռմբարկուն ինքն էր :Hands Up: 
բայց Ամաուրին շատ լավ ձեռք բերում էր, ընտիր ֆուտբոլիստա խոսք չկա, ու Լիպպին էլ ոնց որ թե ուզումա իրան Իտալիայի հավաքական տանի, վատ չի լինի ինձ թվումա

մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ, մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ Ամաուրիի սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Տոտտինա :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բայց Ի՜նչ գոլ էր 
> 
> Մերսի Դել Պիերոյից ... Տենց վախտեր իրոք զգում ես ֆուտբոլը արվեստ լինելը


Համաձայն եմ, Սամ ջան: Ֆուտբոլը Դել Պիերոյի կատարմամբ իրոք արվեստ է: Ու մի բան էլ, էսքան էստեղ գրում ենք, "կռվում" ենք մեր թիմերի ու ֆուտբոլիստների համար, բայց նկատել եմ, որ Դել Պիերոյի հետ կապված ոնց որ թե բոլորդ էլ համաձայն եք իրար հետ:
Լավն ա մեր ավագը :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Ռեալ-Յուվենտուս 0-2*

Բերնդ Շուստեր՝ "Դել Պիերոն մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ է"



> Мне понравилось то, что наши фаны аплодировали Алессандро Дель Пьеро, потому что это великий футболист.  Сегодня он снова доказал свой класс, что по достоинству оценил "Сантьяго Бернабеу"


Կլաուդիո Ռանիերի՝ "Մենք խփեցինք 2 գոլ և մեր դարպասը պահեցինք անառիկ, որը ոչ բոլորին է հաջողվում այստեղ"




> Меня мало заботит мнение некоторых специалистов, которые считают, что мы исповедуем "катеначчо". Мы забили дважды и сохранили свои ворота в неприкосновенности, что мало кому удается на этой арене.


*Աղբյուր՝ uefa.com*

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ բոլորիս՝ Ռեալի ու Յուվեի երկրպագուներին երեկվա արվեստը դիտելու, հիանալու ու ֆուտբոլը զգալու համար:
Ապրեք...
Դե իսկ Դել Պիերոն, ըստ ինձ, այժմ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է:

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան խաղը շատ կոպիտ ստացվեց, բայց արդյունքը ինձ գոհացնումա  :Hands Up: 
Ռեալ Մ  0-2 Յուվենտուս

17' [0 - 1]  Ա.Դել Պիերո,  

28'   Սիսոկո  - դեղին քարտ,

31'  Դրենտե - դ/ք ,

34'   Լեգրոտալլե - դ/ք , 

36'  Գուտի - դ/ք  ,  

51'  Նիստելռոյ - դ/ք   ,

67' [0 - 2]  Ա.Դել Պիերո  ,

78'   Մելլբերգ - դ/ք

----------


## Ռեդ

Կարծում եմ Սիսոկոն որ չլիներ Ռեալը 5:2 կկրեր  :Jpit: 
Հալալա բայց Յուվենտուսի պաշտպանությանը  :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## salatik

մենակ Սիսոկոն չէ, ես օրինակ Կյելլինիին էլ շատ կարամ գովեմ, ինքը շատ լավ պաշտպանա, Ֆերդինանտինա հիշացնում  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կելինին աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպաններիցա դառնալու, ես դրանում եվրոպայի երիտասարդական առաջնությանը համոզվեցի :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Զիդանն էլա հարցազրույց տվել երեկ, նոր կարդացի, ասելա, որ իրա ամբողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում միակ մարզիչը ում ինքը շատ երախտապարտա ու ում շնորհիվ ինքը աշխարհահռչակ ֆուտբոլիստա դարձել, դա Մարչելլո Լիպինա Յուվենտուսում իրա խաղացած տարիներին: Շնորհակալությունա հայտնել իրանից  :Smile: 
ես միշտ հարգել եմ էս ֆուտբոլիստին, մեծությունա ինքը

----------


## salatik

Կիևո 0 - 2 Յուվենտուս

40' - Դել Պիերո
53' - Յակվինտա

առանց մեկնաբանության էս անգամ

----------


## salatik

Վերջին լուրերի համաձայն, Յուվենտուսը հնարավոր է, որ Ռեալից և Բարսելոնայից առաջ կանցնի Կարիմ Բենզեմային ձեռք բերելու հարցում: 
Բենզեմայի այժմյան թիմի` Լեոնի, նախագահ Ժան Միշել Աուլան ասել է, որ նրա վաղեմի երազանքն է եղել Դավիդ Տրեզեգեյին տեսնել իր թիմի կազմում, և հնարավորություն է տվել Յուվենտուսի ղեկավարությանը մտածել Բենզեմայի և Տրեզեգեյի հնարավոր փոխանակման մասին, գումարած հավելավճար Յուվեյի կողմից:

Չնայած նրան, որ շատ սիրում եմ Տրեզեգեյին, իմ կարծիքով շատ հաջող գործարք կստացվի, Բենզեման երիտասարդ է ավելի, իսկ Տրեզեգային միայն ծափահարություններ ու ծաղիկներ  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Նոյեմբերի 13-ին տեղի ունեցավ 12-րդ տուրի առաջին խաղը, Թուրինի Օլիմպիկո մարզադաշտում, Յուվենտուսին հյուրընկալեր էր Ջենովան:

Խաղը ով նայելա, իմ հետ համամիտ կլինի, որ շատ ակտիվ ու գեղեցիկ էր ամեն ինչ ստացվում իմ թիմի կողմից:
 Յուվենտուսը հաղթեց 4-1, որտեղ գոլերի հեղինակ դարձան ` 

[1-0] Գրիգերա  6' 
[2-0] Ամաուրի 26' 
[3-0] Յակվինտա 85'
[3-1] Միլիտո 89' (11 մ) 
[4-1] Սոկրատիս 90'+2' (ինքնագոլ)

Ժամանակավորապես գտնվում ենք 2-րդ տեղում, Ինտերը այսօր Պալերոմյի հետ կխաղա ու եթե կարողանա չհաղթել, մենք կշահենք  :Hands Up: 

1 Ինտեր .............................11...7..3..1....17 : 7....24 
2* Յուվենտուս................... 12...7..3..2....17 : 8....24* 
3 Նապոլի.......................... 11...7..2..2....16 : 8....23 
4 Միլան............................. 11...7..2..2....16 : 8....23 
5 Լացիո............................. 11...7..1..3....21 : 12...22 
6 Ուդինեզե....................... 11...6..3..2....19 : 9.....21 
7 Ջենովա.......................... 12...6..2..1....19 : 14...20 
8 Ֆիորենտինա............... 11...6..2..3....14 : 9.....20 
9 Կատանիա................... 11...5..3..3....11 : 9.....18 
10 Պալերմո..................... 11...5..1..5....15 : 15...16 
11 Ատալանտա............. 10...4..2..4......9 : 9......14 
12 Լեչե............................. 11...2..6..3....10 : 12....12 
13 Սիենա........................ 11...3..3..5......8 : 11....12 
14 Տորինո........................ 11...3..2..6.....10 : 14....11 
15 Կալյարի..................... 10...3..1..6.....10 : 13....10 
16 Ռոմա.......................... 10...2..2..6.....10 : 18....8 
17 Սամդորիա................ 10...2..4..4.......7 : 13....8 
18 Բոլոնյա....................... 11...2..1..8......9 : 20.....7 
19 Կիևո............................. 11...1..3..7......6 : 18.....6 
20 Ռեջինա...................... 11...1..2..8......8 : 23.....5 

Ռմբարկուները

1 Միլիտո ................- Ջենովա..................... - 10 
2 Ջիլարդինիյո ......- Ֆիորենտինա........... - 8 
3 Սարատե ............- Լացիո......................... - 7 
4 *Ամաուրի ............- Յուվենտուս................ - 6* 
5 ՄԻկկոլի .............- Պալերմո...................... - 6

----------


## salatik

Ռանիերին հայտարարել է արդեն այսօր տեղի ունեցող խաղին մասնակցող Յուվենտուսի կազմը Ջուզեպպե Մեացա մարզադաշտում, - 20 ֆուտբոլիստ հայտագրված են:

3 Կյելլինի 
4 Մելբերգ
8 Ամաուրի
9 Յակվինտա
10 Դել Պիերո 
11 Նեդվեդ
12 Կիմենտի
13 Մեննինգեր
16 Կամորանեզի
19 Մարկիզիո
20 Ջովինիկո
21 Գրիգերա
22 Սիսսոկո
27 Էկդալ
28 Մոլինարո
29 Դե Չելյե
30 Տիագո
31 Նոչչի 
32 Մարկյոնի
33 Լեգրոտալյե


հիմա հիմնական ֆիգուրների մասին , համեմատության կարգով...

*Ժ.Մոուրինիո - Կ.Ռանիերի* 
Երկուսն էլ իմ կարծիքով հզոր մարդիկ են, ու երկուսն էլ ինչ որ բան կուզենան ապացուցել երկար սպասված խաղի ժամանակ: Ինչ Մոուրինիոն եկելա Ինտեր, անընդհատ կծումա Ռանիերիին, առիթը բաց չի թողնում: Սպասենք ու հուսանք, որ Ռանիերին կհաղթի :Hands Up: 

*Կամբիասսո - Սիսսոկո* 
Երկուսն էլ կենտրոնական կիսահարձակվող են, ու երկուսն էլ կփորձեն կենտրոնից օգնել հարձակվողներին, լավ պատրաստված երկու ֆուտբոլիստներ են: 


*Մատերացցի/Բուրդիսսո - Դել Պիերո* 
Քանի որ Կիվուն վնասվածքի պատճառով, իսկ Կորդոբան կարմիր քարտի` կբացակայեն խաղից, Դել Պիերոյին վերը նշված երկու ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկն ու մեկը պետք է կարողանա խանգարել :Angry2: : Դե եթե հիշենք անցած մրցաշրջանում Ինտերի պարտության մասին Յուվեից, կհիշենք նաև, որվ հենց Մատերացցի սխալի պատճառով էլ Դել Պիերոն հաղթանակ պարգևեց  :Hands Up:  :  Քեզ տեսնենք Մատերացցի  :LOL: 

*Իբրահիմովիչ - Կյելլինի*
Ամենադժվար գործը հենց Կյելլինիինա ընկել, Իբրային բռնելը շատ դժվար գործա: Անցած խաղերի ժամանակ նրան ամեն ինչ հաջողվելա, ու հիմա էլ համոզված եմ, որ Կյելլինին իրա բարձրունքի վրա կլինի:


Չմոռանանք Պատրիկ Վիերայի մասին, Վալտեր Սամուելի մասին, երկուսն էլ գերազանց մարզավիճակում են:
Իսկ մեր կողմից Նեդվեդին ու Ամաուրիին:


Հավատում եմ, որ կհաղթենք  :Smile: 
Իսկ շաղմատիստներին մեր շնորհավորում եմ, ոնց որ Թուրինը իրանց հաջողություն բերեց 2 տարի առաջ, նենց էլ հիմա կունենան նույն հաջողությունը:
Կանայք էլ հաղթել են 4-0 Ադրբեջանին, ապրեն իրանք  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կամբիասսո - Սիսսոկո 
> Երկուսն էլ կենտրոնական կիսահարձակվող են, ու երկուսն էլ կփորձեն կենտրոնից օգնել հարձակվողներին, լավ պատրաստված երկու ֆուտբոլիստներ են:


ոնց կիսահարձակվող :Shok: երկուսնել հենակետային են, կամել ես ֆուտբոլից գլուխ չեմ հանում :Unsure:

----------


## Taurus

> ոնց կիսահարձակվողերկուսնել հենակետային են, կամել ես ֆուտբոլից գլուխ չեմ հանում


դե  կիսահարձակվողը էտ կիսապաշտպանը չի? :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե գրածից տպավորություն ստեղծվեց որ հարձակվողական ոճի խաղացողներեն :Think:

----------


## salatik

Վայ սխալվել եմ կիսապաշտպանի տեղը կիսահարձակվող եմ գրել  :LOL:  :LOL: 
ինչևէ Յուվես պարտվեց Ինտերին 1-0, չնայած, որ Ինտերն էլ շատ դժվարությամբ հասավ հաղթանակի…
Մեր նոր դարպասապահը շատ լավնա, Բուֆֆոնի տեղը քիչ քիչ կարողա գրավի  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

իսկականից, շատ լավ էր խաղում
բայց թե իրա ժամանակը ոնց որ անցել ա

----------


## salatik

Չ/Լ հերթական տուրի 
Զենիթ - Յուվենտուս խաղը ավարտվեց 0-0

Զենիթին շատ պետք էր հաղթանակը, բայց ինչքան էլ Յուվենտուսը հանգիստ էր խաղում, միևնույննա ոչ մի բան չստացվեց Ս.Պետերբուրգի թիմի մոտ: 

Հաջորդ տուրում կխաղանք Բատեի հետ, ու նույն բանն էլ ինձ թվումա տեղի կունենա այդ ժամանակ:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսի 2008-2009թթ. Չ/Լ-ի
խմբային  փուլերի արդյունքներից


17.09.2008 - Զենիթ (Տանը) 1-0 
30.09.2008 - ԲԱՏԷ (Դրսում) 2-2 
21.10.2008 - Ռեալ (Տ) 2-1 
05.11.2008 - Ռեալ (Դ) 2-0 
25.11.2008 - Զենիթ (Դ) 0-0 
10.12.2008 - ԲԱՏԷ (Տ) 20:45 

H խմբի աղյուսակը 

...........................Խ...Հ...Ո...Պ...Խ/Գ....Բ/Գ........Մ 
Յուվենտուս....5...3...2....0......7.........3...........11 
Ռեալ................5...3...0...2......6.......... 5............9 
Զենիթ...............5...1...2...2......4..........4............5 
ԲԱՏԷ................5...0...2...3......3..........8............2

----------


## salatik

Հետաքրքիր բանա ստացվել Ֆրանս Ֆուտբոլի հրատարակած Ոսկե գնդակի հավակնորդների ցուցակում, եթե կարդացել եք բոլորի անունները, նկատած կլինեք, որ իտալացի միայն Բուֆֆոննա, որ 18-րդ տեղնա գրավել, ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չեն էլ եղել ցուցակում: Չնայած, որ Բուֆֆոնը երկար ժամանակ բացակայումա վնասվածքի պատճառով, մեկա իրան չեն մոռանում ու համարում են լավագույնը Իտալիայում:

քվեարկության արդյունքները

1. Քրիստիանու Ռոնալդո (Պորտուգալիա, "Մ.Յու") – 446 միավ. 
2. Լիոնել Մեսսի (Արգենտինա, "Բարսելոնա") – 281. 
3. Ֆերնանդո Տորրես (Իսպանիա, "Լիվերպուլ") – 179 
4. Իկեր Կասիլյաս (Իսպանիա, "Ռեալ") – 133 
5. Խավի (Իսպանիա, "Բարսելոնա") - 97 
6. Անդրեյ Արշավին (Ռուսաստան, "Զենիթ") – 64 
7. Դավիդ Վիլյա (Իսպանիա, "Վալենսիա") – 55 
8. Կակա (Բրազիլիա, "Միլան") – 31. 
9. Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչ (Շվեդիա, "Ինտեր") – 30 
10. Ստիվեն Ջերարդ (Անգլիա, "Լիվերպուլ") – 28 
11. Մարկոս Սեննա (Իսպանիա, "Վիլյառեալ") – 16 
12. Էմմանուել Ադեբայոր (Տոգո, "Արսենալ") – 12 
13. Ուեյն Ռունի (Անգլիա, "Մ.Յու") – 11 
14. Սերխիո Ագուերո (Արգենտինա, "Ատլետիկո") – 10 
15. Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդ (Անգլիա, "Չելսի") – 8 
16. Ֆրանկ Ռիբերի (Ֆրանսիա, "Բավարիա") – 7 
17. Սեմուել Էտօ'Օ (Կամերուն, "Բարսելոնա") – 6 
*18. Ջանլուիջի Բուֆֆոն (Իտալիա, "Յուվենտուս") – 5*  
19. Միխայել Բալլակ (Գերմանիա, "Չելսի"), Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս (Իսպանիա, "Արսենալ") – 4 
21. Դիդյե Դրոգբա (Կօտ Դ' Իվուար, "Չելսի"), Սերխիո Ռամոս (Իսպանիա, "Ռեալ"), Նեմանյա Վիդիչ (Սերբիա, "Մ.Յու") – 3 
24. Էդվին վան դեր Սար (Հոլանդիա,"Մ.Յու"), Ռուդ վան Նիստելրոյ (Հոլանդիա,"Ռեալ")– 2 

- Կարիմ Բենզեմա (Ֆրանսիա, "Լիոն"), Պեպե (Պորտուգալիա, "Ռեալ"), Ռաֆաել վան դեր Վաարտ (Հոլանդիա, "Ռեալ"), Յուրի Ժիրկով (Ռուսաստան, ԲԿՄԱ) – 0.

----------


## salatik

Ոնց որ բոլոր երկրներում, այնպես էլ Իտալիայում ամեն տարվա վերջին հրապարակում են լավագույն մարզիկների անունները, որոնցից մեկն արժանանում է տարվա մարզիկի կոչմանը: RAI հեռուստատեսության հարցումների արդյունքում, այս տարի լավագույնի կոչմանը արժանացել է Ալեքս Դել Պիերոն :Hands Up:  - 46.33 %
2-րդը Վալենտինո Ռոսսին է - հայտնի մոտոցիկլիստ - 23.95%
3-րդը Ալեքս Շվարցերը - մարաթոնյան վազորդ` Պեկինի օլիմպիադայի հաղթող - 15.73%

Շնորհավորում եմ, ֆուտբոլից հասկանում են էլի իտալացիները  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Բնական էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Իտալիայում թերևս ամենահավատարիմ ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը...

----------


## salatik

Դեկտեմբերի 7-ին Յուվենտուսը հյուրընկալվեց Լեչեին և հաղթանակով վերադարձավ Թուրին ` 
Լեչե 1-2 Յուվենտուս

Առաջին գնդակի հեղինակ դարձավ Յուվենտուսի երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը - Ջովինկոն, ով Դել Պիերոյի նման տուգանային հարվածով շատ գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել , ապրի ինքը  :Hands Up:  , 2-րդը Ամաուիրնա խփել - տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստա շատ:
էս տուրում բոլոր ուժեղագույն թիմերը հաղթել են, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Ռոման վերջապես վերականգնվումա ու կարողացելա հաղթի Կիևոյին 1-0 հաշվով:
Յուվեն մնումա 2-րդ տեղում, Միլանը 3-րդ
հաջորդ տուրում կկայանա Յուվենտուս - Միլան խաղը, դե իսկ 2 օրից չեմպիոնների լիգայի հերթական տուրում կմրցենք Բատեի հետ
միայն հաղթանակ եմ սպասում , ուրիշ ոչինչ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Յուվես Միլանին բացատրումա  :Love:  4-2

----------


## Ռեդ

> Յուվես Միլանին բացատրումա  4-2


Ապրի Յուվենտուսը, ես որ չէի սպասում  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Յուվես Միլանին բացատրումա  4-2


Յուվեն թիմ չի, Յուվեն փիլիսոփայություն ա :Love:  :Love: 
Ոնց Դել Պիերոյի խփածը դարպասաձողին կպավ...

----------


## salatik

Փայլում էր Յուվես ինչպես միշտ, ես որ հաստատ համոզված էի որ կհաղթնեք Միլանին:
Կյելլինին իրոք ամեահզոր պաշտպաննա այսօրվա Իտալիայի, տեսաք ինչ գոլ խփեց? Ամաուրին գնալով ավելիա ամրապնդվում, Դել Պիերոյի մասին բառեր չկան ասելու, Յակվինտան ափսոս վերջում չխփեց, ես որ սպասում էի իրանից, ինքը սիրումա վերջում անակնկալի բերի հակառակորդին:

Յուվենտուս 4-2 Միլան

16' - Դել Պիերո /11մ/
31' - Պատո
34' - Կյելլինի
41' - Ամաուրի
61' - Ամրոզինի
69' - Ամաուրի

ապրեն իմ ու Գոռի նման երկրպագուները   :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Զամբրոտային տեսաք ինչ օրն էր ընկել? 
Դրա համար մարդ դժվար պահին չպետքա թողի իրա ընկերներին ու հեռանա, իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստին սուլում էին չորս կողմից, ոնց որ Կաննավարոին Ռեալի հետ խաղի ժամանակ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Փայլում էր Յուվես ինչպես միշտ, ես որ հաստատ համոզված էի որ կհաղթնեք Միլանին:
> Կյելլինին իրոք ամեահզոր պաշտպաննա այսօրվա Իտալիայի, տեսաք ինչ գոլ խփեց? Ամաուրին գնալով ավելիա ամրապնդվում, Դել Պիերոյի մասին բառեր չկան ասելու, Յակվինտան ափսոս վերջում չխփեց, ես որ սպասում էի իրանից, ինքը սիրումա վերջում անակնկալի բերի հակառակորդին:
> 
> Յուվենտուս 4-2 Միլան
> 
> 16' - Դել Պիերո /11մ/
> 31' - Պատո
> 34' - Կյելլինի
> 41' - Ամաուրի
> ...


Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես էլ եմ սիրում Յուվիկիս  :Blush: 
Շատ վաղուցվանից  :Blush: 

Ապրեն  :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ես էլ եմ սիրում Յուվիկիս 
> Շատ վաղուցվանից 
> 
> Ապրեն


Արա, ախպերս ես, է :Hands Up: : Բա խի չէիր շուտ բացահայտում ինքդ քեզ: Փաստորեն մենք ավելի շատ ենք, քան կարծում էինք:
Լավն ա Յուվեն, էլի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան սեր խոստովանելը ըտենց հեշտ չի  :LOL: 
էն էլ Յուվեին  :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան սեր խոստովանելը ըտենց հեշտ չի 
> էն էլ Յուվեին


Կար ջան, մի հատ աղյուսակը առաջնության էստեղ դիր, էլի, գոնե մինչև Յուվեն:
Բայց հայերեն :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արա, ախպերս ես, է: Բա խի չէիր շուտ բացահայտում ինքդ քեզ: Փաստորեն մենք ավելի շատ ենք, քան կարծում էինք:
> Լավն ա Յուվեն, էլի


Հա  :Blush: 
Ուղղակի շատ չեմ սիրում էդ մասին խոսել:

Շատ ծանր տարա էն ժամանակ, որ Ա Սերիայից իրանց հանեցին  :Sad:  Սուտի մեղադրանքներով..
Ու կեսից շատը փախան  :Sad:  Կանավարոն, Իբրահիմովիչը..զզվելի Կապելլոն, որ էլի հետ գնաց Ռեալ/ֆու/:

Բայց Ալեսանդրոս մնաց, ուտեե~մ, Բուֆոնը..Նեդվեդը..
Լավն են:

Օլդ Լեդի  :Love:

----------


## salatik

Հ/հ---Ակումբ------Խ----Հ----Ո---Պ--- ԳԽ : ԳԸ---Մ 
1 Ինտեր-----------15---11----3---1------25 : 8------36 
2 *Յուվենտուս-----15----9----3---3------23 : 10-----30* 
3 Միլան-----------15----9----3---3------21 : 13-----30 
4 Նապոլի---------15----8----3---4------22 : 15-----27 
5 Ֆիորենտինա---15----8----2---5------22 : 14-----26 

13 Ռոմա----------14----6----2---6------16 : 18-----20 

Գոռ ջան հիմնական թիմերինը գրեցի

էս էլ ռմբարկուները
1 Միլիտո- Ջենոա - 12 
2 Ջիլարդինիո- Ֆիորենտինա- 12 
3 Դի Վայյո - Բոլոնյա - 12 
4 *Ամաուրի - Յուվենտուս - 10* 
5 Իբրահիմովիչ - Ինտեր - 10

Գոռ աչքիս էս հիննա, հլը չկա նորը, ես էլ ավտոմատ առանց նայելու գրեցի, հիմա մեր ու Միլանի տարբերությունը պետքա լինի արդեն 3 միավոր
վաղը կգրեմ նորը, գնում եմ արդն տուն:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հ/հ---Ակումբ------Խ----Հ----Ո---Պ--- ԳԽ : ԳԸ---Մ 
> 1 Ինտեր-----------15---11----3---1------25 : 8------36 
> 2 *Յուվենտուս-----15----9----3---3------23 : 10-----30* 
> 3 Միլան-----------15----9----3---3------21 : 13-----30 
> 4 Նապոլի---------15----8----3---4------22 : 15-----27 
> 5 Ֆիորենտինա---15----8----2---5------22 : 14-----26 
> 
> 13 Ռոմա----------14----6----2---6------16 : 18-----20 
> 
> ...


Արա, դե Ինտերին կրեինք, հիմա առաջին տեղում էինք: Ոչինչ, հլը շատ կա...
Ապրես, Կառա ջան :Kiss:

----------


## salatik

16-րդ տուրից հետո թիմերն ունեն հետևյալ դասավարությունը.

No---Ակումբ---------Խ----Հ----Ո---Պ-----ԳԽ : ԳԸ-----Մ 
1.--Ինտեր------------16---12----3---1------29 : 10------39 
*2.--Յուվենտուս------16---10----3---3------27 : 12------33*
3.--Նապոլի----------16----9----3---4------25 : 15------30 
4.--Միլան------------16----9----3---4-------23 : 17------30
5.--Ֆիորենտինա----16----9----2---5------24 : 14------29
10.-Ռոմա------------15----7----2---6------19 : 10------23

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ես էլ եմ սիրում Յուվիկիս 
> Շատ վաղուցվանից 
> 
> Ապրեն


Դե որ սենց անկեղծ զրուցում եք ասեմ որ իտալիայում ամենասիրածս թիմը Յուվն ա  :Love:  ու իհարկե իրա անկրկնելի խաղացողներում Նեդվեդ ու Դել Պիերո էս թիմին հարգել ու սիրել եմ էս խաղացողներով:

----------


## salatik

Յուվես էլի հաղթեց , էս անգամ էլ Ատալանտային 1-3 
առաջինը Դել Պիերոն դարձավ գոլի հեղինակ - չնայած ինձ թված որ մի փոքր խաղից դուրս վիճակ կար, բայց  ինչևէ 1-3  հաշվի դեպքում դա էական չի :Wink: 

[0-1] 30' - Դել Պիերո
[0-2] 38' - Լեգրոտալյե
[1-2] 48' - Վիերի
[1-3] 82' - Ամաուրի

17-րդ տուրի մյուս արդյունքները

20.12.2008թ
Լացիո -Պալերմո............................1-0
Սիենա - Ինտեր...............................1-2 

21.12.2008թ
Կալիարի - Ռեջինա.......................1-1 
Կատանիա - Ռոմա........................3-2
Կիևո - Ջենոա...................................0-1
Լեչե - Բոլոնիա................................0-0 
Սամբդորիա - Ֆիորենտինա.......0-1
Տորինո - Նապոլի............................1-0

Միլան - Ուդինեզե  ? - ?

----------


## Wolfs

հարգում եմ այս ակումբին,շատ պատվախնդիր ու թասիբով ակումբ դուրս եկավ :Ok: 
Բայց դե Իտալականներից Ամենաշատը Ռոմաին եմ սիրում...
FORZAA ROMAAAA!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Սիրածս թիմնա…  :Smile: 

Եթե խաղերը արդար դատեն, անիմաստ շառեր չբռնեն, Յուվենտուսս մինիմում Չեմպիոն կդառնա  :Jpit:   :Clapping:

----------


## salatik

Քանի որ 2008 թվականի իմ վերջին գրառումնա սա, բոլորին ուզում եմ նախապես շնարհավորել ամանորի կապակցությամբ, ցանկանում եմ երազանքների իրականացում, առողջություն և հաղթանակներ :Hands Up: 
Ուրախ եմ, որ անկախ մեր երկրպագած թիմերի, ակումբի Սպորտի բաժնի համարյա բոլոր մասնակիցները իրար ճանաչում են ու հարգում են միմյանց, գալիք տարին ինձ թվումա, որ ավելի կջերմացնի այս մտերմությունը, իսկ Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուների քանակը կավելացնի  :Jpit: )))

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ՆՈՐ ՏԱՐԻ  :Viannen 12:

----------

dvgray (04.01.2009), Yellow Raven (29.12.2008), Ուրվական (10.01.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

Ժողովուրդ ջան, լիովին ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ, մանրամասն կարդացի, բայց մի պուճուր չհամաձայնվելու բան չգտա, ՎԻՎԱ ՅՈՒՎԵ , մեկել շատ բան չեմ ուզում, Չելսիից մի 3 հատ տռավմա, Դռոգբա, Լեմպարդ, Տերրի ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Սամվել ջան, թող թեթև գրիպ ընկնեն  :LOL:  :LOL:  ես Իբրահիմովիչին էլ եմ միացնում քո գրած կազմին :Wink: 
Երեկ Յուվես էլի հաղթեց 1-0 Սիենային
Դել Պիերոն շատ սիրուն գոլ խփեց, ու հիմա Ինտերից 4 միավորով ենք հետ, նենց որ Յուվենտուսից որ վախենում են Սերիա Ա-ում, հենց նենց չի էլի:
Միլանը խայտառակ եղավ երեկ, Ռոման ափսոս էր,կուզենայի հաղթեր 2-2:
Մի խոսքով 18-րդ տուրց հետո
1, Ինտեր -------- 43 միավոր
2, Յուվենտուս ---39
3, Միլան ---------34
4, Նապոլի -------33
5, Ֆիորենտինա -32
11, Ռոմա---------24

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Հուսով եմ էդ 4 միավորը շուտ կհաղթահարենք:  :Smile: 
Դել Պիերոի գոլը իրոք որ լավն էր: Տարիքով մեծա, բայց կարգին խաղումա, հալալա  :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Ըստ որոշ լուրերի Յուվենտուսի ղեկավարությունը հաջորդ շաբաթ ուղևորվելու է Գերմանիա, վերջնականապես Վերդերի բրազիլացի հարձակվող Դիեգոյի հետ պայմանագիր կնքելու համար: Գերմանական լրատվամիջոցներն էլ արդեն տպագրել են նյութեր, որոնցից պարզ է դառնում, որ Դիեգոն իր համաձայնությունն է տվել Վերդերից Թուրին տեղափոխվելու համար:
Շատ լավ տրանսֆեր կլինի, բայց ինչի  համար են ուզում իրան առնեն ես չեմ հասկանում, ախր Յուվեն հիմա պաշտպանի կարիք ավելի ունի, քան հարձակվողի, հարձակվողական գիծը ուժեղա Յուվենտուսի, Դել Պիերո, Ամաուրի, Յակվինտա, Տրեզեգե, Ջովինկո:
Տիագուն, Տրեզեգեն, Զեբինան, Կնեժեվիչը, Սալիհամիդիչը, Կյելինին արդեն մարզվում են պարապմունքների ժամանակ, Բուֆֆոնին դեռ կպահեն, թող լրիվ ապաքինվի :Wink:  
Այսօր տեղի կունենա Իտալիայի գավաթի համար Յուվենտուս - Կալիարի հանդիպումը, երեկ Ինտերը 3-1 հաշվով հաղթելա Ջենովային: Էլի ոնց նայում ենք մնում են էս 2 թիմերը իրար դեմ:
Մի նորություն էլ գրեմ, Իտալիայի դատարանը արդարացրելա Յուվեյի նախկին նախագահին իբր Իտալական ֆուտբոլի խաղերի առուծախի վերաբերյալ հայտնի սկանդալի պահով: Սրանից ինչ եզրակացության կգան էն բոլոր ուրախացողները, որ Յուվենտուսը անկապ տեղը գնաց Բ սերիա, իրանց խղճին թող մնա:

----------

Monk (15.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նեդվեդին լիարժեք փոխարինողա ըստ ինձ ...

----------


## Surveyr

Մի թեթև  աչքներդ լույս  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

շնորհակալությունններ :Wink: 
Նեդվեդին փոխարինող ոնց որ թե Դավիթ Սիլվային են ուզում բերեն, տեսնենք ոնց կստացվի Վալենսիան կհամաձայնվի ? Յուվեն 33 մլն. եվրոյա առաջարկել, տեսնենք եթե ուրիշ ակումբներ չխառնվեն էս գործին, մի գուցե մի բան ստացվի, շատ մեծ թիվա , կարողա աճի էլ, լավ ֆուտբոլիստա :Ok: 
Իսկ երեկվա խաղը ես սխալ էի գրել Կատանիայի հետա եղել, հա խառնում եմ Կալիարիի հետ, վերջացելա 3-0 հաշվով, օգուտ Յուվենտուսի:
Մի բան մենակ ավելացնեմ, Բուֆֆոննա եղել դարպասապահը, արդեն լրիվ ապաքինվելա, իսկ գոլերի հեղինակ են դարձել Մարկիոնին, Ջովինկոն և Դել Պիերոն:
Փաստորեն 8 թիմա մնացել գավաթի խաղարկությունում, տեսնենք ոնց կստացվի հետագայում:
Բուֆֆոնին արդեն մի քանի անգամ Մանչեսթեր Սիթիից առաջարկ են անում ` 100 մլն. եվրո պայմանագիր: Սիթիի նոր տերերը շատ փող ունեն ոնց որ թե, էս կրիզիսի ժամանակ որ սենց փող են առաջարկում :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բուֆֆոնին արդեն մի քանի անգամ Մանչեսթեր Սիթիից առաջարկ են անում ` 100 մլն. եվրո պայմանագիր: Սիթիի նոր տերերը շատ փող ունեն ոնց որ թե, էս կրիզիսի ժամանակ որ սենց փող են առաջարկում


Մենակ թե ինքն էլ Կանավառոյի նման չգնա  :Sad: 

Ժող երբա Juve-ի հաջորդ խաղը   :Xeloq:

----------


## salatik

ամսի 18-ին Լացիո - Յուվենտուս Լյով ջան
Բուֆֆոնը հաստատ չի գնա ես համոզված եմ  :Wink:  
Յուվեն հիմա լավագույննա Սերիա Ա-ում, տենց մի նայի, որ 2-րդ տեղումա, հաշվի առնենք նաև, որ Չեմպ.Լիգայում 1-ին տեղով դուրս եկավ իրա խմբից  :Ok:

----------

Լ.յ.ո.վ. (18.01.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

ԹՈՒ–ԹՈՒ–ԹՈՒ, աչքով չտանք,  ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես Յուվեի համար ամենաշատը Չեմպիոների լիգան եմ ուզում, ախր  Օլդ Տրաֆորդում  Շևոի խփած պենալը մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## salatik

հա ես էլ եմ հիշում  :Sad:  ու ավելի շատ Դել Պիերոյի ուռած աչքը :Sad:

----------


## Surveyr

> հա ես էլ եմ հիշում  ու ավելի շատ Դել Պիերոյի ուռած աչքը


Ու հաստատ(զուտ անձերը քննարկելուց) ինքը էս տարի  Պույոլից, Ֆեռդինանտից ու Տերրիից ավելի արժանի է, որ էդ գավաթը գլխից վեր բարձրացնի:

----------


## Taurus

> Ու հաստատ(զուտ անձերը քննարկելուց) ինքը էս տարի  Պույոլից, Ֆեռդինանտից ու Տերրիից ավելի արժանի է, որ էդ գավաթը գլխից վեր բարձրացնի:


Խի?
իսկ միայն էտ 3-ից թե մնացած ավագներից էլ?

----------


## Surveyr

> Խի?
> իսկ միայն էտ 3-ից թե մնացած ավագներից էլ?


Էտ 3-ին եմ նշում, որովհետև ըստ ինձ ամենահավանական գավաթ բարձրացնողներն են,  ու  երևի կհամաձայնվես, որ Դել Պիեռոն իա թիմի համար շատ ավելինա արել, քան նշվածները իրանց թիմերի համար,  ու զուտ որպես ավագ նշվածները իրանց թիմերում էդքան չկան, ինչքան Դել Պիեռոն իրա թիմում, չնայած, որ անցյալ տարի շատ կուզեի գավաթը Տերրիի ձեռքին տեսնեի, դե Պույոլն ու Ֆեռդինանտը էդ հաճույքն արդեն վայելել են

----------


## salatik

Երեկ Յուվես չկարողացավ հաղթել Լացիոյին, 1 միավոր վաստակեցինք էս անգամ,  առաջին տեղից 3 միավորով ենք հետ, լավ չեղավ, լավ չէին խաղում երեկ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ չուզենալով խաղան, թիմի կեսն էլ վնասվածք ունեն էլի, Կիելլինիի պակասությունը երևում էր, էլ չեմ ասում Կամորանեզզիի  ու Գրիգերայի մասին: Իսկ դարպասապահը շատ  առաջ էր եկել, իրա սխալի պատճառով գնդակը հայտնվեց դարպասում:
Հույս ունենանք, որ չի կրկնվի էլ սնեց բան, մեզ հիմա մենակ հաղթանակա պետք, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 1-1

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայում տեղի է ունեցել ամենամյա մրցանակաբաշխություն` "Ա սերիայի Օսկար", և նախորդ տարիների համեմատությամբ ավելացել են 3 նոր նոմինացիաներ -
Լավագույն գոլի հեղինակ, Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ /երկրպագուների  քվեարկությամբ/ և Լավագույն երկրպագու:

Լավագույն իտալացի ֆուտբոլիստ - Ալեքսանդրո Դել Պիերո
Լավ. արտասահմանյան ֆ. - Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչ
Լավ. երիտասարդ ֆ. - Մարեկ Խամշիկ
Լավ. դարպասապահ - Ջանլուիջի Բուֆֆոն
Լավ. պաշտպան - Ջիորջիո Կյելլինի
Լավ. մարզիչ - Չեզարե Պրանդելի
Լավ. մրցավար - Ռոբերտո Տոզետտի
Լավ. գոլը 2008թ. - Իբրահիմովիչի գոլը Բոլոնյայի դարպասին  / հրաշք էր իսկականից/
Լավ. ֆուտբոլիստը /երկրպագուների քվ./ - Ալեքսանդրո Դել Պիերո
Տարվա երկրպագու - Ստեֆանո Բորգոնովո

Եվ ամենագլխավոր մրցանակը - 2008 թ. լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է ճանաչվել Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը, ում և սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile: 

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, երեկ Ֆուտբոլի պատմության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան, չգիտեմ ինչ ստատիստիկ տվյալների հիման վրա իրա պաշտոնական էջում տեղադրելա 1987-2008թթ. աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահների ցուցակը, ըստ որի
1. Բուֆֆոն
2. Շմեյխեր
3. Կասիլիաս
4. Օ.Կան
5. Չիլավերտ
6. Զենգա
7.  վան դեր Սար
8.  Չեխ

----------


## REAL_ist

> 1987-2008թթ.


գրած էր որ ետ թվերիննա բայց? ես էլ զարմացա որ Յաշինը չկա :Think:

----------


## salatik

հա 1987-2008 թթ , դե 20 տարվա են հաշվել էլի

----------


## salatik

էս էլ Դել Պիերոն  :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա եթե 1987-ից հետոա ուրիշ բան,բայց դե էդ դեպքում ես Շմեյխելին կտայի...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժողովուրդ կարողա՞ իմանաք Juventus-ը երբա մյուս անգամ AC Milan-ի հետ խաղալու  :Think:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Էս թմի մասին ով կարա ասի աչքի վրա ունք կա,թասիբով,նամուսով թիմ հալալա ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍԻՆ :Hands Up:   :Ok:

----------

Egern.net (25.01.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Ռեալի գերեզմանափոր թիմ,կարելիա ասել...դզզումա Դել Պիեռոն էլ գերեզմանափոր ֆուտբոլիստ.. :Ok:

----------

Cesare (26.01.2009)

----------


## salatik

Լյով ջան գրում եմ միայն Սերիա Ա-ի հետագա խաղերի ամսաթվերը, մգեցվածները մեր դաշտում են, մնացածը դրսում  :Smile: 
*25.01.2009 Ֆիորենտինա* 
28.01.2009 Ուդինեզե
*01.02.2009 Կալյարի* 
08.02.2009 Կատանիա 
*15.02.2009 Սամպդորիա* 
22.02.2009 Պալերմո 
*01.03.2009 Նապոլի* 
08.03.2009 Տորինո 
*15.03.2009 Բոլոնյա* 
22.03.2009 Ռոմա 
*05.04.2009 Կիևո* 
11.04.2009 Ջենովա 
*19.04.2009 Ինտեր* 
26.04.2009 Ռեջինա
*03.05.2009 Լեչչե* 
10.05.2009 Միլան
*17.05.2009 Ատալանտա* 
24.05.2009 Սիենա
*31.05.2009 Լացիո*

----------

Cesare (26.01.2009), Լ.յ.ո.վ. (23.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով ջան գրում եմ միայն Սերիա Ա-ի հետագա խաղերի ամսաթվերը, մգեցվածները մեր դաշտում են, մնացածը դրսում 
> *25.01.2009 Ֆիորենտինա* 
> 28.01.2009 Ուդինեզե
> *01.02.2009 Կալյարի* 
> 08.02.2009 Կատանիա 
> *15.02.2009 Սամպդորիա* 
> 22.02.2009 Պալերմո 
> *01.03.2009 Նապոլի* 
> 08.03.2009 Տորինո 
> ...


Ապրե՛ս  :Smile: 

Եթե գաղտնիք չի՝ էս ո՞րտեղից ես նայում  :Jpit:

----------


## salatik

Լյով ջան ռուսական էջերից եմ նայում թարգմանում եմ հայերեն
www.forzajuve.ru
www.juventus.ru
մի հատ էլ լավ էջ կա ֆանատների բարց պետքա գրանցվես որ կարողանաս օգտվել
www.juventuz.com

երեկ էլ Ֆիորենտինային հաղթեցինք, դժվարությամբ, ավելի շատ Բուֆֆոնի շնորհիվ, վերադարձը իրա շատ լավ ստացվեց
Յուվենտուս 1 - 0 Ֆիորենտինա
միակ գնդակը Դել Պիերոյի շատ սիրուն փոխանցումից հետո խփեց Մարկիզիոն

Յուվեի երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստները ապագա Իտալիայի հավաքականն են  :Hands Up:  լավն են բոլորն էլ :Hands Up:

----------

Լ.յ.ո.վ. (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Թող Միլանի, Չելսիի ու ընդհանրապես, աշխարհ բոլոր ակումբները օրինակ վերցնեն Յուվենտուսից: Շատ չէ, մաքսիմում երկու տարուց էդ մեր ասած երիտասարդները գերաստղեր են դառնալու, ոչ թե Շեվչենկո ու Բեքհեմ ենք առնելու:

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան հավատա, որ բոլոր են մարդիկ ովքեր Իտալիայի հավաքականի երկրպագու են, ուրախանում են Յուվեի երիտասարդների լավ խաղի համար, անկախ նրանից Ինտերի, Միլանի թե Ռոմայի երկրպագու են: Հիմնականում բոլոր թիմերը գնում են արդեն կայացած ֆուտբոլիստների, իսկ Յուվեն իրա դպրոցի սաներինա բերում:
Պաոլո Դե Չելյա 
Կրիստիան Մոլինարո 
Կլաուդիո Մարկիզիո 
Սեբաստիան Ջովինկո 
Մարկիո Մարկյոնի
Լորենցո Արիաուդո

կարծեմ սրանք են երիտասարդները, ու կարծեմ մի քանիսին արդեն Լիպպին հասցրելա հավաքականում խաղացնի :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Յուվենտուս - Կալյարի : 2 - 3

Երեկվա խաղը դուրս չեկավ… Ամաուրին էլ մի տեսակ լավ չէր խաղում  :Bad:

----------


## salatik

էնքան վատն էր խաղը, որի արդյունքում Զանետին ու Կիելլինին ահագին ժամանակ կբուժվեն , որ նորից կարողանան խաղալ:
Գոնե Չ/Լ-ի խաղերի ժամանակ Կիելլինին արդեն կարողանա խաղալ, թե չէ Չելսիի հետ շատ դժվար կլինի:
Վաղը գավաթի խաղ ունենք Նապոլիի հետ:

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի գավաթի 1/4 խաղերն էլ ավարտվեցին ու հիմա արդեն մնացել են 4 թիմեր
վերջի խաղերկ արդյունքները գրեմ
Ուդինեզե - Սամպդորիա 1-1 (1-4)*
Ինտեր - Ռոմա 2-1
Լացիո - Տորինո 3-1
Յուվենտուս - Նապոլի 0-0 (4-3)*

* - 11 մետրանոցներով

կարծեմ կիսաեզրափակիչում պետքա մրցեն
Ինտեր - Սամբդորիա
Յուվենտուս - Լացիո

----------


## salatik

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի այսօր կայանալիք Չելսի-Յուվենտուս խաղի վերաբերյալ որոշ ինֆորմացիա

"Չելիս"
Այսօր ոչ մի խնդիր կարծես չունի այս ակումբը կապված ֆուտբոլիստների առողջական վիճակի հետ, միայն Ռիկարդո Կարվալյոի հարցն է դրված կասկածի տակ, չնայած նրան, որ նա արդեն վերականգնվել է, ինձ թվում թ, որ Գուս Հիդդինգը չի ներգրավի նրան թիմի հիմնական կազմ: 

"Յուվենտուս"
Տրեզեգեն արդեն ապաքինվել է,, և Սերիա Ա-ում հասցրել է գոլի հեղինակ դառնալ, բայց Ռանիերին իմ կարծիքով սենց պատասխանատու խաղին ռիսկ չի անի նրան միանգամից խաղադաշտ հանի, կմնա պահեստային նստարանին ու խաղի ընթացքից կերևա թե երբ դուրս կգա դաշտ: Հիմնական հարձակվողական դուետը կլինի Դել Պիերո + Ամաուրի: 
Զեբինան, Կնեժեվիչը, Դե Չելյեն ու Զանետտին վնասվածք ունեն, չեն ապաքինվել:
Կհելլինին արդեն վերականգնվել է և շաբաթ օրը Պալերմոյի հետ խաղում շատ լավ է դրսևորել իրեն, էնպես որ կմասնակցի խաղին:

"Չելսի"
Ն.Անելկան այսօր անգլիական պրիմեր լիգայի ռմբարկունա, ու շատ դեպքերում իրա խփած միակ գնդակի շնորհիվ Չելսին կարողանումա հաղթել հակառակորդներին, շատ վտանգավոր ու շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, ու ամեն ինչ կարելիա սպասել իրանից: Պահը չի կորցնի երբեք:

"Յուվենտուս"
Ռանիերիի համար շատ դժվար խնդիրա առաջացել հարձակվողների ընտրության հարցում, Տրեզեգեյի վերադարձը ավելիա դժվարացրել ընտրությունը: Ամաուրին լավ հարձակվողա, ու ամեն ինչ կանի իրան ցուցադրելու համար, վերջին ուժերն էլ պետքա ներդնի խաղի արդյունքը բարելավելու համար: Դել Պիերոյի մասին ավելորդ եմ համարում բան ասեմ, բոլորդ էլ գիտեք իրա հնարավորությունները:

Հնարավոր կազմերը


"Չելսի"  4-3-3:
Չեխ, Բոսինգվա,Ալեքս, Թերրի, Է.Քոուլ, Միկել, Բալլակ, Լեմբարդ, Կալու, Անելկա, Դրոգբա

"Յուվենտուս" 4-4-2:
Բուֆֆոն, Գրիգերա, Կյելլինի, Լեգրոտալյե, Մոլինարո, Կամորանեզի,Տիագու, Սիսսոկո, Նեդվեդ, Դել Պիերո, Ամաուրի

----------

Surveyr (25.02.2009), Yellow Raven (25.02.2009), Ուրվական (25.02.2009)

----------


## salatik

Չեմպիոնների Լիգա
1/8 եզրափակիչի առաջին խաղը

Փետրվարի 25-ին, ժամը 23:45 Երևանի ժամանակով

Վայրը - Լոնդոն, Անգլիա
Մարզադաշտը - "Ստենֆորդ Բրիջ" /42 500 տեղ/

Սեփական աձաջնություններում

"Չելսի"

Տեղ - 3 
Խաղ - 26 
Հաղթանակ - 15 
Ոչ ոքի - 7 
Պարտություն - 4 
Գնդակների տարբերությունը - 45-15 
Միավոր - 52 
Ռմբարկու - Անելկա (15 գոլ) 

"Յուվե"

Տեղ - 2 
Խաղ - 25 
Հաղթանակ - 15 
Ոչ ոքի - 5 
Պարտություն - 5 
Գնդ. տարբ. - 41-21 
Միավոր - 50 
Ռմբարկու - Ամաուրի (12 գ.)

Չեմպիոնների Լիգա

"Չելսի" խումբ "А" 

Տեղ - 2 
Խաղ - 6 
Հաղթանակ - 3 
Ոչ ոքի - 2 
Պարտություն  - 1 
Գնդ.տարբ.  - 9-5 
Միավոր - 11 

"Յուվենտուս" խումբ "H"

Տեղ - 1 
Խաղ - 6 
Հաղթանակ - 3 
Ոչ ոքի - 3 
Պարտություն  - 0 
Գնդ. տարբ. - 7-3 
Միավոր - 12

----------

Nareco (25.02.2009)

----------


## John

> "Չելիս"
> Այսօր ոչ մի խնդիր կարծես չունի այս ակումբը կապված ֆուտբոլիստների առողջական վիճակի հետ, միայն Ռիկարդո Կարվալյոի հարցն է դրված կասկածի տակ, չնայած նրան, որ նա արդեն վերականգնվել է, ինձ թվում թ, որ Գուս Հիդդինգը չի ներգրավի նրան թիմի հիմնական կազմ:


Էսիենին մոռացել են արդեն բոլորը համարյա… բայց նա շուտով կգա ու կհիզեցնի իր մասին…
կարծում եմ՝ Չելսի-Յուվե 2-0

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե գաղտնիք չի՝ էս ո՞րտեղից ես նայում


Կարող ես www.soccerstand.com կայքը նայել: Ես այդ կայքից եմ օգտվում, շատ հարմար ա :Wink:

----------

Լ.յ.ո.վ. (25.02.2009)

----------


## salatik

> Էսիենին մոռացել են արդեն բոլորը համարյա… բայց նա շուտով կգա ու կհիզեցնի իր մասին…
> կարծում եմ՝ Չելսի-Յուվե 2-0



նոստալիջիան այցելեց ինձ, հիշեցի Ռեալ -Յուվենտուս խաղից առաջ ինչ էր կատարվում :Wink:  
2-0 վատ չես գրել  :LOL:

----------


## Nareco

Chelsea	0 - 0 * Juventus*  1st time
Chelsea	0 - 1  *Juventus*  FT  
գոլը` Տրեզեգե   :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Chelsea	0 - 0 * Juventus*  1st time
> Chelsea	0 - 1  *Juventus*  FT  
> գոլը` Տրեզեգե


Չէ, Դելպը էսօր էլ ա գոլ անելու, երևի պենալից:

----------


## Լեո

Լավ, էսպես ասենք.
Չելսի* 2 - 1* Յուվենտուս :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լավ, էսպես ասենք.
> Չելսի* 2 - 1* Յուվենտուս


Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս որ Բուֆոնին երկու հատ գոլ կխփի Չելսին  :Wink: 

Հուսով եմ Դել Պիերո - Ամաուրի զույգից էսօր ոչ-մեկը չի պակասի  :Hands Up:  :Drinks:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ, էսպես ասենք.
> Չելսի* 2 - 1* Յուվենտուս


Կանխագուշակումս համարյա իրականացավ: Չելսին հաղթեց մեկ գոլի տարբերությամբ :Smile: 
Ես կուզեի Յուվեն հաղթեր :Sad:  Չնայած դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է :Wink:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ափսոս որ պարտվեց Յուվեն ,պարզապես բախտները բերեց լոնդոնցիների արդարացի էր ոչ ոքի արդյունքը..վերջում Նեդվեդի հարվածից հետո գնդակը դիպավ դարպասաձողին..
Հավատում եմ որ ՅՈՒՎԵՆա անցնելու մյուս փուլ...

----------

Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## John

> վերջում Նեդվեդի հարվածից հետո գնդակը դիպավ դարպասաձողին..


ապեր դարպասաձողը չէր ցանցը պահող ձողն էր;-)

----------

Yellow Raven (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես կասեի մեկի ոտն էր  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Քանի որ Յուվենտուսը նույնպես աղջիկ է /Ծեր սինյորա/ շնորհավորում եմ Մարտի 8-ը նրա ու իմ  :LOL: 
ցանկանում եմ լինեն հաղթանակներ իմ ու իրա կյանքում  :Smile:  
և ընդհանրապես, բոլոր կանանց ու աղջիկներին ցանկանում եմ միայն երջանկություն, սեր և հավատարմություն :Smile: 

Տորինո  0-1 Յուվենտուս

81'- Կյելլինի

----------

Legolas (09.03.2009), Yellow Raven (09.03.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Քանի որ Յուվենտուսը նույնպես աղջիկ է /Ծեր սինյորա/ շնորհավորում եմ Մարտի 8-ը նրա ու իմ 
> ցանկանում եմ լինեն հաղթանակներ իմ ու իրա կյանքում


Ախր շատ հավես ես գրել է Սալաթիկ :Hands Up:   Ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում ձեզ :Cool:

----------

salatik (09.03.2009)

----------


## Venus

Յուվենթուսը  էս տարվա չեմպիոնների լիգայի հախթողն է լինելու  :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------

Nareco (10.03.2009)

----------


## John

> Յուվենթուսը  էս տարվա չեմպիոնների լիգայի հախթողն է լինելու :Պ


Հավատ ս չի գալիս ինչ-որ . . . Անգլիական թիմերի գերիշխանությունը էս տարի էլ կշարունակվի իմ կարծիքով;-)

----------


## Սամվել

> Յուվենթուսը  էս տարվա չեմպիոնների լիգայի հախթողն է լինելու


Յուվենտուսը աչքիս դուսա մնում...Հիդինգը դժվար թե ձեռքից բաց թողնի... եսիմ  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Իմ կարծիքքով էսօր Յուվեն 1-0 կտանի, հեըո չգիտեմ, բայց որ պենալների հասավ, չելսիի գործը բարդ ա

----------


## salatik

Հիդդինգը շատ լավ մարզիչա խոսք կա, բայց եթե մի ամիս ուշ գար Չելսի, հաստատ չէին հաղթի Յուվեին իրանց դաշտում, իսկ մեր դաշտում սկի շանս էլ չէին ունենա  :Tongue: 
Էսօր եթե Յուվեն լավ խաղա, իսկ  մեր դաշտում դեռ չի պարտվել , կշարունակի Չ/Լ-ի մյուս էտապերում իրա խաղերը  :Smile: 
Չեմ ուզում ավել բան գրեմ,  երկու թիմերն էլ արժաի են հղթանակի :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Ուզում եմ Յուվեն կրի՜՜՜՜*… Չեմ սիրում Չելսի… ատում եմ…

----------

salatik (10.03.2009), Ուրվական (10.03.2009), Սամվել (10.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> *Ուզում եմ Յուվեն կրի՜՜՜՜*… Չեմ սիրում Չելսի… ատում եմ…


Ես էլ եմ Յուվեյի Կոմից... զզվում եմ Չելսիյատիպ թմերից

----------

salatik (10.03.2009)

----------


## salatik

Սամվել ջան, պետքա ուղղակի հակառակորդ թիմին չթերագնահատել, իսկ Չելսիում շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան Լեմպարդը, Դրոգբան, Ջ.Տերին, Չեխը  ու . . . . . տենց  :Wink:  Անելկան կարծեմ չի խաղալու,մերոնցից էլ Սիսոկոն ու Կամորանեզին :Sad:

----------

Ուրվական (10.03.2009)

----------


## Taurus

երևի Տրեզեգեն կխաղա
Չելսիից Դեկուի տեղը Բալլակն ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես ուզում եմ Չելսին հաղթի,բայց չգիտես ինչի էսօր որոշել եմ Յուվենթուս բալետ անեմ :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Ես ուզում եմ Չելսին հաղթի,բայց չգիտես ինչի էսօր որոշել եմ Յուվենթուս բալետ անեմ


Ես էլ ուզում եմ Բարսան հաղթի, բայց էլի էսօր որոշել եմ Յուվենթուս բալետ անել

----------

Ուրվական (10.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես էլ ուզում եմ Բարսան հաղթի, բայց էլի էսօր որոշել եմ Յուվենթուս բալետ անել


Բայց ասենք Բարսան Յուվենթուսի հետ չի խաղում,էդ ինչ կապ ունի՞ :Think: 
Ես ուրիշի խաթր եմ Յուվե բալետ անում :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Ոնց չի խաղում, ֆինալ են դուրս եկել

----------


## Nareco

*Juve* *3:1* Chelsea !!! 
*Forzaaa~ Juve!*

----------

Ուրվական (10.03.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> *Juve* *3:1* Chelsea !!!


Նար պրծել ա արդեն?

----------


## Nareco

> Նար պրծել ա արդեն?


Չէ, it's IMHO :Wink: .  12-ին 15 պակաս սկսում ա...  :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> Չէ, it's IMHO.  12-ին 15 պակաս սկսում ա...


այ մարդ քիտեմ, կատակ էր, Կա Տակ, վայ, բայց մոտ էր իրականությանը

----------


## Սամվել

Ես չեմ թերագնահատում.. ընդհակառակը համարյա համոզված եմ որ Հիդինգը շանսը բաց չի թողելու.. բայց դե մեկա Յուվեյեմ Բալետ անելու  :Cool:  քանի որ զզվում եմ Չելսիից  :Blush:

----------


## John

> Էսիենին մոռացել են արդեն բոլորը համարյա… բայց նա շուտով կգա ու կհիշեցնի իր մասին…
> կարծում եմ


սիրում եմ էլի Էսիենին, տղեն 6 ամիս չխաղաց, ամենակարևոր պահին եկավ ու . . . ՅՈւՎԵՆԹՈւՍ-ՉԵԼՍԻ 2-2
Յակվինտա 19
Էսիեն 45+1
Դել Պիեռո 74 (11 մ.)
Դրոգբա 84
հարգում եմ Յուվեին, հատկապես թիմի ավագին, ուղղակի տղեքի բախտը չբերեց Հիդինգին ռաստվան . . .

----------


## Taurus

Բախտը չբերեց նեդվեդի ու կելլիննիի պահով, բայց մեղավորը ռանիաերին էր:
ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում ցույց էին տալիս, որ Յուվեն ավելի շատ ա վազում, իրա բիձա սաստավով էտքան չէր ձգի, մանավանդ հիմնական սև գործ անողը չկար (Սիսսոկո), ու պարզ ա որ խաղակեսերի վերջում հոգնում էին, արդյունքում 2 գոլ

----------


## Սամվել

Ասում էի Չէ Ռանիերին լավ մարզիչա բայց դե Հիդինգին չի հասնի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի քիչ մտածենք պարտության պատճառների մասին. նախ, Սթեմֆորդ Բրիդջում Յուվեն ցույց տվեց իրեն ոչ վայել խաղ, ուղղակի դարպասը փորձելով պահել անառիկ, բայց դա նրան չհաջողվեց: Այդպիսի խաղի պատճառը/մեղավորությունը տեսնում եմ գլխավոր մարզչի մեջ, որովհետև նույն խաղը, որ մեր մոտ խաղացինք՝ կարող էինք խաղալ նաև Լոնդոնում: Սրանից հետո ընկանք շատ ծանր դրության մեջ, այնպիսի դրության, որից դուրս գալը շատ դժվար խնդիր էր՝ դարպասն անառիկ պահելը: Ինչևէ, խաղը սկսեցինք ոչ վատ, շատ գեղեցիկ գոլ խփեց Յակվինտան: Նեդվեդը փոխարինվեց Սալիհամիջիչով՝ առաջին սխալ փոփոխությունը: Խաղը ցույց տվեց, որ Սալիհամիջիչը պատրաստ չէր թե՛ ֆունկցիոնալ, թե՛ ֆիզիկական առումով: Ընդհանրապես, ես շատ եմ հարգում Պավել Նեդվեդին, բայց գտնում եմ, որ նա այլևս չպետք է խաղա: Նրա տեղում շատ ավելի լավ կլինի տեսնել Ջովիկոյին, որը փայլեց երեկ:
Դառնանք աջ եզրին: Ընդհանրապես աջ եզրով խաղ չի ստացվում Յուվեի մոտ առանց Կամորանեզիի, նամանավանդ՝ Սիսոկոյի բացակայությամբ: Մի խոսքով, պահեստայինների մի փոքր ավելի երկար նստարան է պետք մեզ:
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես գոհ եմ ու հպարտ Յուվեով, հպարտ եմ, որ աշխարհում նման ակումբ կա, որի ցուցադրած ֆուտբոլը միշտ հիացրել է բոլորին, դե անհատականությունների մասին չեմ խոսում:
Ռանիերին էլ լավ մարզիչ է, Յուվեն՝ ապագայի թիմ: Շնորհակալ եմ տղաներին արժանապատիվ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տալու համար:

Հա, ի դեպ․ երբեք չեմ կարողացել հասկանալ այն ֆուտբոլիստներին, որոնք այսպիսի խաղերում անիմաստ տեղը կարմիր քարտ են վաստակել։ Թիմին նվիրվածությունից ելնելով չպետք է անել դա։

----------

Ներսես_AM (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ասում էի Չէ Ռանիերին լավ մարզիչա բայց դե Հիդինգին չի հասնի


Հիդինգն ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ էս ոչ-ոքիի հետ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիդինգն ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ էս ոչ-ոքիի հետ:


Հիդինգը հաղթեց Ռանիերիին... ինչի արդյունքում էլ Չելսին Յուվեյին... միշտ էլ տենցա  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հիդինգը հաղթեց Ռանիերիին... ինչի արդյունքում էլ Չելսին Յուվեյին... միշտ էլ տենցա


Դե որ ասում ես, ուրեմն տենց էլ կա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե որ ասում ես, ուրեմն տենց էլ կա:


Չէ էտ իմ կարծիքնա  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Վաղը` 21-ին մարտի տեղի կունենա Սերիա Ա-ի հերթական, 29-րդ տուրի խաղերը, և ամենահետաքրքիր խաղը իմ կարծիքով Հռոմում է, որտեղ կհանդիպեն Ռոման և Յուվենտուսը:
Երկու թիմերի համար էլ խաղը շատ կարևոր է լինելու, Ռոման փորձելու է ամեն կերպ հաղթել, որ իր տեղը ունենա հետագայում Չեմպիոնների լիգայում խաղալու համար: Յուվենտուսը վերջին խաղերում պարտություն չի կրել և  իր հաղթանակները կփորձի շարունակել: 

*Ռոմա* 
Դեղին քարտերի պատճառով չեն մասնակցի խաղին Դանիելե Դե Ռոսսին, Դավիդ Պիսսարոն, Սուլեյման Դիամուտենն ու Մարկո Մոտտան: Բացի դա վնասվածքների պատճառով կբացակայեն նաև  Սիսինյոն, Մարկո Կասսետին, Ժուանը, Ռոդրիգո Տադեյը, Սիմոնե Պերոտտան և Ալբերտո Ակվիլանին : Ռոմայի մարզիչը ստիպված երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների կհանի մարզադաշտ` Ալեսսանդրո Կրեշենցի, Ռիկկարդո Բրոսկո և Մարկո Դ'Ալեսսանդրո:

*Յուվենտուս* 
Վնասվածքներով Ռոմային տվել անցել ենք .
Մեննինգեր, Դե Չելյե, Լեգրոտալյե, Զանետտի, Անդրադե, Կամորանեզի, Սիսոկկո, Նեդվեդ, Էկդալ, Մարկյոնի, Ամաուրի, Տրեզեգե:

Վերջին խաղերի ստատիստիկան

"Ռոմա".

"Սամպդորիա" 2-2 "Ռոմա" 
"Ռոմա" 1-1 "Ուդինեզե" 
"Ինտեր" 3-3 "Ռոմա" 
"Ռոմա" 1-0 "Սիենա" 

"Յուվենտուս". 

"Յուվե" 4-1 "Բոլոնյա" 
"Տորինո" 0-1 "Յուվե" 
"Յուվե" 1-0 "Նապոլի" 
"Պալերմո" 0-2 "Յուվե"

----------


## ministr

Ռանիերիից պետքա շուտ ազատվել: Էդ մարդը ոնց որ նավս ըլնի: Էն խեղճ Վալենսիան ինչ օրն էր ընկել դրա ձեռը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ռանիերին ուժեղ մարզիչ *չ*է:

----------


## salatik

Իսկ ով պետքա փոխարինի իրան Ձեր կարծիքով?

----------


## ministr

Թեկուզ Դեշամը:

----------


## salatik

Չի գա Դեշամը, ինքն իրա առաքելությունն արդեն կատարելա Յուվեյում, իրան ոչ մեկ չէր հանում եթե հիշում ես, ինքն էր որոշել, որ Յուվեին կհանի Սերիա Բ-ից ու կգնա :Ok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կարծիքով Դեշամը վախեցավ մրցակցությունից դրա համար էլ գնաց` էտի արդեն իսկ թուլության նշանա; Ռանիերին լավ մարզիչա,եթե իրան վստահում  են :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Հարցը վախենլու մեջ չի, ինքը ուղղակի ժամանակին խաղացելա Յուվեյում ու իրա պարտքը կատարեց, Սերիա Բ ուղղարկված թիմին մարզիչ դարձավ ու 1 տարվա մեջ հետ բերեց թիմը Սերիա Ա , ու հիշում եք երևի ինչ կազմ ուներ Յուվեն մինչև Բ Սերիայում հայտնվելը ու հետո: Դեշամը հենց սկզբում էլ ասել էր, որ ինքը մենակ դրա համարա համաձայնվել դառնալ Յուվեի մարզիչը, ու իրա խոսքի տերը եղավ: Ես անձամբ շնորհակալ եմ իրանից :Ok:

----------


## ministr

Տղեքը Չելսիի մուռը էն խեղճ Ռոմայից հանեցին... 4:1 :Hands Up:

----------

Ուրվական (22.03.2009)

----------


## salatik

Ուզում եմ գրեմ Յուվենտուսի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն կազմը  :Hands Up: 

----------------------------------------Դինո Ձոֆֆ-------------------------------------------------

Անտոնելլո Կուկկուրեդու--Գաետանո Շիրեր--Կլաուդիո Ջենտիլե--Անտոնիո Կաբրինի 

---Մարկո Տարդելի---Միշել Պլատինի---Զինեդին Զիդան---Ջանպիերո Բոնիպերտի---

-------------------Օմար Սիմորի-------------------Ռոբերտ Բաջիո------------------------

Դինո Ձոֆֆ (1972-83)

40 տարեկան հասակում պաշտպանել է Իտալիայի հավաքականի դարպասը և համարվում է Իտալիայի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն դարպասապահը: 11 տարի անընդմեջ եղել է Յուվենտուսի կազմում:  6 անգամ Իտալիայի Ա սերիայի հաղթող, 2 անգամ Իտալիայի գավաթակիր և 2 անգամ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գավաթակիր է:

Գաետանո Շիրեր (1974-86)

Պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստ և թիմի լիդերը: 1982 թ. Իտալիայի հավաքականը հենց նրա փայլուն խաղի շնորհիվ կարողացավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնա: Մահացել է 89թ.-ին ավտովթարից:

ԱՆտոնելլո Կուկկուրեդդու (1969-81)

Յուվենտուսի կազմում փայլուն խաղ է ցուցադրել 1971-ից 1977 թթ.-ին: Ոչ մի վրիպում չի եղել նրա կողմից, հնարավոր բոլոր խաղերում, լավագուն պաշտպաններից մեկը Յուվենտուսի պատմության ընթացքում:

Կլաուդիո Ջենտիլե (1973-84)

Պաշտպան, ով եղել է բոլր հակառակորդ թիմերի հարձակվողների ահ ու սարսափը: Կուկկուրեդդուի նման ինքն էլ 6 մրցաշրջաններում տարել է հաղթանակ Յուվենտուսի կազմում և ունի 6 սկուդետտո: Եղել է Իտալիայի հավաքականի անփոխարինելի պաշտպաններից մեկը, և 1982թ.-ին մասնակցել հավաքականի բոլոր խաղերին: 

ԱՆտոնիո Կաբրինի (1976-89) 

Յուվենտուս է եկել 76թ.-ին Ատալանտայից և դարձել անփոխարինելի ներքին և միջազգային բոլոր մրցաշրջաններում: Շատ լավ կարողացել է խաղալ ձախ ոտքով և հանդիսանում է ևս մեկը, ով 82թ.-ին դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն: 

Մարկո Տարդելլի (1975-85) 

75թ.-ին Բ Սերիայից տեղափոխվել է Յուվենոտուս և մեկ տարվա ընթացքում իրեն այնքան լավ է դրսևորել, որ միանգամից կանչվել է ազգային հավաքական և հենց իր առաջին խաղում Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականին խաղթել են 3:1 հաշվով: 5 սկուդետտոյի հաղթող, 1980թ.-ին նրա լավ խաղի շնորհիվ Յուվենտուսը ունեցել է հաղթանակ միջազգային արենայում: Յուվեից դուրս գալուց հետո դարձել է Ինտերի գլխավոր մարզիչը:

Ջանպիերո Բոնիպերտի  (1946-61) 

Կիսապաշտպան հարձակվողական ոճի,  Սերիա Ա-ի 444 խաղերում դարձել է 178 գոլի հեղինակ: Սկզբում եղել է հարձակվող, հետագայում ավելի լավ է դրսևորել իրեն կիսապաշտպանությունում: Իտալիայի հավաքականում մասնակցել է 38 խաղի:   

Զինեդին Զիդան (1996-01) 

1996 թվականին Բորդոյից տեղափոխվել է Յուվենտուս: Շատ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ, միանգամից ընդգրկվեց հիմնական կազմ և դարձավ "Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը": Հաղթել է 2 սկուդետտո, Եվրոպայի Սուպեր գավաթը, Գավաթների գավաթը, Իտալիայի Սուպեր գավաթը: Հեռացավ թիմից ռեկորդային գումարով` 48մլն. եվրո :

Միշել Պլատինի (1982-87) 

Իսկական № 10, հրաշալի կիսապաշտպան: Յուվենտուսի, իսկ հիմա արդեն ամբողջ ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ յուրահատուկ տեղ գրավող մարդ: 1983-ից 1985թթ.-ին "Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ" :


Օմար Սիվորի (1957-65)

Յուրահատուկ ոճ ունեցող հարձակվող, որն իր յուրաքանչյուր խաղում փորձել է ինչ որ բանով զարմացնել հանդիսատեսին: 1960թ.-ին դարձել է Սերիա Ա-ի լավագույն ռմբարկուն Ինտերի հետ խաղում խփելով միանգամից 6 գնդակ, խաղն ավարտվել է (9:1):  

Ռոբերտո Բաջիո  (1990-95) 

1990թ.-ին ռեկորդային համարվող գումարով  £8մլն. միացել է Յուվենտուսին: Նրա վաճառքից հետո Ֆլորենցիայի փողոցներում շատ անկարգություններ են տեղի ունեցել, տեղի երկրպագուների կողմից: Իր լավագույն ֆուտբոլը ցուցադրել է հենց Յուվեի կազմում, 1995թ.-ին Իտալիայի չեմպիոն դառնալուց հետո հեռացել է Թուրինից: 
Տաղանդավոր պոչիկը  :Wink:

----------

Surveyr (30.03.2009), Աբելյան (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Բա Դել Պիերո՞ն:

----------


## John

Արա էս Յուվեն . . . Փախցրեց ստավկես . . . Կիևոյի հետ 3-3 . . . 94րդ րոպեին գոլ կերան . . .

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ւմ մոտ էլ վիկտորինայիս խփեց :Angry2:  Ափսոս, գոնե էսօր Ինտերը չհաղթի, քչից շատից ինտրիգ կմնա :Smile:

----------


## John

[QUOTE=Վահիկ;1647001]Ւմ մոտ էլ վիկտորինայիս խփեց :Angry2:  Ափսոս, գոնե էսօր Ինտերը չհաղթի, քչից շատից ինտրիգ կմնա :Smile: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
հավաքականների խաղին վիկտորինայով 3000 գմփցրի' 4 տեղով դրել եի, ստրախովկի համար մի տեղ Իտալիան նիչյա էի դրել, կպավ;-)
հ.գ.
Կներեք օֆֆթոպի համար

----------


## Cesare

> Բա Դել Պիերո՞ն:


Դել Պիեռոն գնաց Փուռը . . .  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դել Պիեռոն գնաց Փուռը . . .


Այսինքն...

----------

Cesare (08.04.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Այսինքն...


քցինք փոսը . . .  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Ուշադրություն.
Այսօր` 2009թ. ապրիլի 22-ին "ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ plus" շաբաթաթերթի  թիվ 15-ի հերթական համարում տպագրված է մի շատ հետաքրքիր նյութ Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուների վերաբերյալ:

"Յուվենտուսի" երկրպագուների ակումբ` նաև Հայաստանում

Ամբողջ աշխարհում ամենաշատ երկրպագուներ ունեցող թիմերից մեկն է Իտալիայի ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբը` "Յուվենտուսը", որը 29 անգամ դարձել է այդ երկրի չեմպիոն: "Կալչոպոլոյի" զոհ դարձած  "Յուվենտուսը" փորձում է վերականգնել իր նախկին բարձրակարգ խաղը և սասանված հեղինակությունը: Շատ երկրներում գործում են "Յուվենտուսի" ֆան-ակումբներ: Եվ ահա Հայաստանում էլ տեղծվել է "Յուվենտուսի" ֆան-ակումբ, որը կրում է "ԱրմՅուվե" անունը, որին արդեն անդամագրվել են մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլասերներ: Ուշագրավ է, որ երկրպագուների թվում քիչ չեն նաև գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները: Նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են անդամագրվել "Յուվենտուսի" ֆան-ակումբին, կարող են զանգահարել հետևյալ հեռախոսահամարով. (091) 720035:
Ֆան ակումբում դուք կարող եք դիտել "Յուվենտուսի" մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումները և մասնակցել դրանց քննարկումներին:

----------

Ուրվական (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ուշադրություն.
> Այսօր` 2009թ. ապրիլի 22-ին "ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ plus" շաբաթաթերթի  թիվ 15-ի հերթական համարում տպագրված է մի շատ հետաքրքիր նյութ Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> "Յուվենտուսի" երկրպագուների ակումբ` նաև Հայաստանում
> 
> Ամբողջ աշխարհում ամենաշատ երկրպագուներ ունեցող թիմերից մեկն է Իտալիայի ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբը` "Յուվենտուսը", որը 29 անգամ դարձել է այդ երկրի չեմպիոն: "Կալչոպոլոյի" զոհ դարձած  "Յուվենտուսը" փորձում է վերականգնել իր նախկին բարձրակարգ խաղը և սասանված հեղինակությունը: Շատ երկրներում գործում են "Յուվենտուսի" ֆան-ակումբներ: Եվ ահա Հայաստանում էլ տեղծվել է "Յուվենտուսի" ֆան-ակումբ, որը կրում է "ԱրմՅուվե" անունը, որին արդեն անդամագրվել են մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլասերներ: Ուշագրավ է, որ երկրպագուների թվում քիչ չեն նաև գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները: Նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են անդամագրվել "Յուվենտուսի" ֆան-ակումբին, կարող են զանգահարել հետևյալ հեռախոսահամարով. (091) 720035:
> Ֆան ակումբում դուք կարող եք դիտել "Յուվենտուսի" մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումները և մասնակցել դրանց քննարկումներին:


Հիանալի նորություն էր, շնորհակալություն :Smile: :

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան Երկիր Մեդիայով ցույց են տալու ֆան. կլուբը, վաղը պետքա գնան նկարեն, որ իմանամ երբ են ցույց տալու կզանգեմ կասեմ քեզ  :Hands Up:

----------

Ուրվական (08.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էս Ռանյերիին երբ են ՌԱԴ անելու մի քիչ շունչ քաշենք... 3-րդ տեղում ենք արդեն...

----------


## salatik

չգիտեմ, բայց ես էլ եմ հոգնել դրանից...

----------


## salatik

Այսօր տեղի կունենա Միլան-Յուվե խաղը, շատ ուզում եմ , որ իմ սիրելի թիմը հաղթի, չնայած ամեն դեպքում ես միշտ Յուվեի հետ եմ  :Wink:  
մենակ մի բան գրեմ, Միլանի հետ խաղը հոբելյանական է իմ ամենասիրելի  ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի` Դել Պիերոյի համար, սա նրա 600-րդ խաղնա Յուվեի կազմում, հաջողություն եմ մաղթում իրան:
Շատ քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան,որ կարող են համեմատվել Ալեքսի հետ :Ok: 
էսօր Նեդվեդը, Մելբերգը, Սիսոկոն, Մարկիզիոն, Մոլինարոն ու Կնեժևիչը  չեն խաղալու  :Sad: 
Հաղթանակ եմ սպասում, չնայած Ռանիերիի վերջին սխալների, հուսով եմ ճիշտ ընտրություն կանի:
Խաղին հայտավորված են`
1 Բուֆֆոն 
3 Կյելլինի
5 Զեբինա 
6 Զանետի 
8 Ամաուրի 
9 Յակվինտա 
10 Դե Պիերո 
12 Կիմենտի 
13 Մաննինգեր 
16 Կամորանեզի 
17 Տրեզեգե 
18 Պոուլսեն 
20 Ջովինկո 
21 Գրիգերա 
29 Դե Չելյե 
30 Տիագո 
32 Մարկյոննի 
33 Լեգրոտլյե 
41 Արիաուդո 
45 Իյագո

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Արմենիա-ն ցույց չի տալիս  :Sad:  
Ժողովուրդ հաշիվը ոնցա՞՞՞  :Shout:

----------


## ministr

1:1 վերջացավ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 1:1 վերջացավ


Մերսի, իսկ ո՞վքեր են գոլ խփել  :Smile: 

Լավ գտա, մերսի ministr ջան  :Smile: 

Ափսոս, որ Նեդվեդը չէր խաղում, վստահ եմ հաշիվն ուրիշ կլիներ էդ դեպքում  :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Ոնց երևումա Դիեգոն Վերդերից գալուա Յուվե, միշտ գրում էին դրա մասին, որ Յուվեն ուզումա առնի իրան, բայց նոր նոր գրել են , որ ինքն էլա խոսացել ու ասելա, որ Իտալիայումա ուզում խաղա :
Ես ուրախ եմ դրա համար շատ  :Hands Up:

----------

ministr (15.05.2009), Yellow Raven (15.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Նեդվեդի տեղնա գալիս?

----------


## salatik

երևի, Նեդվեդը արդեն մեծա  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան աչքներս լուս ՌԱՆՅԵՐԻԻՆ ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ ՍԻ.... ՌԱԴ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ... 
Նոր մարզիչ է նշանակված Չիրո Ֆերրարան...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շուտ էր պետք հանել,արդեն իրան սպառել էր...

----------


## ministr

Էդ ապաշնորհը շատ վաղուց ա իրան սպառել: Ես սպասում էի էս օրվան որովհետև էդ քաղցկեղի վիրուսը հերթով սպանում էր Վալենսիայի, Չելսիի նման ակումբներին, ու ոչ ոք իրեն չի պահել մինչև պայմանագրի ավարտ: Նման անտաղանդ մարզիչ դեռ չեմ տեսել:

----------


## salatik

Կաննավարոին էլ հետ են ընդունել, շատ էր ուզում, որ Յուվեի երկրպագուների մոտ ատելությունը վերանա իրա նկատմամբ:
Իմ անձնական կարծիքով դավաճանությունը երբեք չի ներվում, իսկ եթե անգամ աչքներս փակենք դրա վրա, միևնույննա չի մոռացվի երբեք: Ամենադժվար պահին չի կարելի լքել թիմը, մանավանդ որ դու հենց էս թիմի միջոցով դարձար ճանաչված, հավաքականի ավագ ու հենց դա էլ երևի հաշվի առնելով Կաննավարոն իրա Ոսկե գնդակը բերեց Թուրին, ուզում տեղ թողնի հետ վերադարձի...

----------

Yellow Raven (25.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.05.2009), Ուրվական (22.05.2009), Սամվել (22.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Որ ասում էի էդ անտերը նավսա չէիք հավատում: Տեսաք ոնց "3-ով փուչիկ" ծեփեցին?

----------


## salatik

Դիեգոն արդեն եկելա Թուրին, կարանք աչքալուսանքի նման մի բան ասենք  :Ok:   թող ոտքը խերով լինի, ասելա ուզում եմ 2-րդ Զիդանը դառնամ, մենք էլ թող չուզողը  լինենք :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Նեդվեդն էլ հա ասումա գնում եմ, բայց մեկ էլ տեսնում ենք որոշումը փոխելա ու էլի Յուվենտուսումա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

Յուվեն պայմանագիրա կնքել Ֆելիպե Մելոի հետ: Մելոի համար վճարվելա 20 մլն եվրո + Մարկո Մարկիոնի: Պայմանագիրը ստորագրվելա 5 տարով ու տարեկան Մելոն կստանա 2.6 մլն եվրո:

----------


## REAL_ist

շատ լավ ձեռքբերումա, Սիսոկոյի հետ ուժեղ կետնրոն կձևավորվի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մարկիոնիին խի են տվել :Shok: 
Յուվենթուսի ամենախոստումնալից ֆուտբոլիստներից էր... :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

30 տարեկան չէր? ինչն էր խոստումնալից?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 30 տարեկան չէր? ինչն էր խոստումնալից?


Աչքիս ես ուրիշի հետ եմ շփոթել :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա նոր նայեցի Մարկիզիոյի հետ էի շփոթել :Smile: 
Դե էդ դեպքում լավ գործարքա իրականացրել յուվեն, Մելոյի խաղը դուրս եկավ Կոնֆեդերացիաների գավաթի ժամանակ;

----------


## salatik

Բարսելոնից ուրուգվայցի ֆուտբոլիստ ենք վարձակալությամբ ձեռք բերել - Մարտին Կասերես 22 տարեկան
Մելոն ու Դիեգոն էլ արդեն երևի բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ տեղափոխվել են Յուվենտուս, հրաշալի տրանսֆեր եղավ էս տարի
Տրեզեգեի հարցը մնումա մութ, Միլանը ուզումա գնի, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ կգնա Միլան, ավելի շուտ Լիոն կգնա քան Միլան, ի վերջո իրա հայրենիքնա Ֆրանսիան:

----------


## salatik

Սկսվեց Իտալիայի Ա  սերիայի նոր  խաղաշրջանը: 
Ցավում եմ, որ այս տարի չենք կարողանա դիտել խաղերը հեռուստատեսությամբ, ինտերնետի միջոցով միայն պետք է հետևենք: 

Օգոստոսի 23-ին Յուվենթուսը մրցեց Կիևոի հետ, ինչպես և սպասվում էր հաղթեցինք 1-0 հաշվով, գոլի հեղինակ` Յակվինտա (11-րդ րոպեին):
Շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ էր, ես նայել եմ ինտերնետով, Դիեգոն, Ամաուրին ու Յակվինտան իրար հետ շատ լավ են խաղում  :Hands Up: 

Այս տուրում 6 թիմեր միայն կարողացան հաղթանակ տանել
1. Լացիո  (1-0)
2. Յուվենտուս (1-0)
3. Միլան (2-1)
4. Սամպդորիա (2-1)
5.Պալերմո (2-1)
6. Ջենովա  (3-2)

----------

Yellow Raven (25.08.2009), Ուրվական (25.08.2009)

----------


## salatik

Օգոստոսի 30-ին տեղի ունեցան հերթական տուրի խաղերը և Յուվենթուսը ուղևորվեց Հռոմ:
Շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ ստացվեց  :Hands Up: 
Ռոմա - [1-3] - Յուվենթուս
25' ......Դիեգո -  [0-1] 
35' Դե'Ռոսսի - [1-1]
68' .......Դիեգո - [1-2]
90+3' .....Մելո - [1-3]


Միշել Պլատինին Իտալիայի ամենագլխավոր ձեռք բերումը  համարում է Դիեգոի տրանսֆերը, համեմատելով նրան Դիեգո Մարադոնայի ու հենց իր հետ : 

Առաջին տեղով գնում ենք `

1, Յուվենթուս ......- 6
2, Սամբդորիա ...- 6
3, Լացիո ..............- 6
4, Ջենովա ...........- 6
5, Ինտեր ..............- 4
11, Միլան ...........- 3
20, Ռոմա ............- 0

----------

Surveyr (01.09.2009), Yellow Raven (31.08.2009)

----------


## salatik

Այսօր Յուվենթուսի պաշտոնական էջում շատ հետաքրքիր լուր կար, Լեոնից Յուվենթուս է տեղափոխվել և 3 տարվա պայմանագիր է ստորագրել Իտալիայի հավաքականի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը - Ֆաբիո Գրոսսոն, որի համար շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (02.09.2009), Yellow Raven (02.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Հարգելի Յուվենթուսի երկրպագուներ ի՞նչ եք մտածում սեպտեմբերի 30-ին կայանալիք Բավարիա Յուվենթուս խաղի մասին: Առաջին հանդիպումը տեղի է ունենալու Ալլիանց Արենայում, այսինքն՝ Մյունխենում:

----------


## salatik

Անկեղծ ասած մինչև Ռոբբենի հայտնվելը Բավարիայում, ես 100% համոզված էի , որ կհաղթենք,  ես հիմա էլ վստահ եմ Յուվեի վրա, ուղղակի Ռոբբենը կանգնեցրեց Բավարիայի վատ ելույթների շարքը:
Կարող եմ գրել Յուվեի կողմից ներկայացված պաշտոնական կազմը, որ Չ/Լ-ում կարող է ելույթ ունենալ:

1 Բուֆֆոն 
2 Կասերես 
3 Կյելլինի 
4 Ֆելիպե Մելո 
5 Կաննավարո 
6 Գրոսսո 
7 Սալիհամիդիչ 
8 Մարկիզիո 
9 Յակվինտա 
10 Դել Պիերո 
11 Ամաուրի 
12 Կիմենտի 
13 Մաննինգեր 
15 Զեբինա 
16 Կամորանեզի 
17 Տրեզեգե 
18 Պոուլսեն 
19 Մոլինարո 
20 Ջովինկո 
21 Գրիգերա 
22 Սիսսոկո 
28 Դիեգո 
29 Դե Չելյե 
30 Տիագու 
33 Լեգրոտալյե 

Ես մեր Դիեգոյի հետ մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում, իրա մասին շատ բարձր խոսքեր են հնչում ամեն տեղ, համեմատում են Զիդանի, Բադջիոյի, Մարադոննայի, Պլատինիի հետ, ապագա ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստա, ու համոզված եմ, որ ոնց որ Զիդանը, Բադջիոն ու Պլատինին Յուվեի կազմում դարձան Ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիր նույնն էլ իրանա սպասվում  :Smile:

----------

Venus (03.09.2009), Ուրվական (03.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

Կարծում եմ Յուվենթուսը կհաղթի  :Wink:

----------

salatik (03.09.2009)

----------


## salatik

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, մեր շանսերը մեծ են  :Smile: 

Խումբ Ա

15/09 _Յուվե_ - Բորդո    
15/09 Մակկաբի - Բավարիա   
30/09 Բավարիա - _Յուվե_ 
30/09 Բորդո - Մակկաբի   
21/10 Բորդո - Բավարիա   
21/10 _Յուվե_ - Մակկաբի  
03/11 Բավարիա - Բորդո   
03/11 Մակկաբի - _Յուվե_ 
25/11 Բորդո - _Յուվե_ 
25/11 Բավարիա - Մակկաբի   
08/12 _Յուվե_ - Բավարիա  
08/12 Մակկաբի - Բորդո

----------

Venus (03.09.2009)

----------


## salatik

Սա էլ Venus-ի համար  :Hands Up: 
մինչև խաղաշրջանի բացվելը եթե տեղյակ ես Յուվեն, Միլանը և Ինտերը մրցեցին    "Trofeo tim " -ի գավաթի համար, և հաղթեց Յուվեն:

----------


## salatik

Միլան-Յուվե խաղից մի նկար և Ամաուրին գավաթը ձեռքին, տեսնենք կստացվի հիմա?

----------


## salatik

20 տարի առաջ սեպտմբերի 3-ին ավտովթարի զոհ դարձավ Յուվենթուսի և Իտալիայի հավաքականի բոլոր ժամանակների ամենափայլուն պաշտպանը` Գաետանո Շիրեանը: Այսօր Յուվեի և իտալական ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուները հավաքել են Յուվեի գրասենյակի մոտ և իրենց հարգանքի տուրքն են մատուցել նրա հիշատակին:
1989 թվականին նա մեկնել էր Լեհաստան Յուվեի համար նոր , երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներ ձեռք բերելու նպատակով: Դեպքը տեղի էր ունեցել մի մայրուղու վրա, որտեղ վերանորոգման աշխատանքներ են կատարվելիս եղել`  դիմացից եկող բեռնատար մեքենայի հետ բախվել է, դեռ ոչ վերանորոգված մի հատվածում, հարվածը շատ ուժեղ չի եղել, ուղղակի բեռնատարի բեռնախցիկում 4 տակառ բենզին է եղել, որն էլ տրաքել է:
Յուվենթուսի կազմում
7 անգամ եղել է Իտալիայի չեմպիոն
2 անգամ Իտալիայի գավաթակիր
1982թ. աշխարհի չեմպիոն
ՈւԵՖԱ-ի գավաթակիր
Սուպեր գավաթակիր
Չ/Լ հաղթող
Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթակիր

Ոչ մի կարմիր քարտ չի ստացել իր ամբողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում:
552  խաղ է անցկացրել միայն Յուվենթուսի կազմում, ռեկորդակիր է եղել մինչև վերջերս (Դել Պիերոն առաջ անցավ ):
P.S. - Գրոսսոյին երեկ հանձնել են Շիրեայի 6 համարը, հուսով ենք կարդարացնի սպասելիքները  :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (03.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Անկեղծ ասած մինչև Ռոբբենի հայտնվելը Բավարիայում, ես 100% համոզված էի , որ կհաղթենք,  ես հիմա էլ վստահ եմ Յուվեի վրա, ուղղակի Ռոբբենը կանգնեցրեց Բավարիայի վատ ելույթների շարքը:
> Կարող եմ գրել Յուվեի կողմից ներկայացված պաշտոնական կազմը, որ Չ/Լ-ում կարող է ելույթ ունենալ:
> 
> 1 Բուֆֆոն 
> 2 Կասերես 
> 3 Կյելլինի 
> 4 Ֆելիպե Մելո 
> 5 Կաննավարո 
> 6 Գրոսսո 
> ...


Խորհուրդ չեի տա 100%-ով համոզված լինել: Բավարիան եվրոպական մյուս գրանդներից ոչնչով պակաս չի: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Բավարիայի արդեն անցած անհաջող
ելույթներին, ասեմ, որ դա պայմանավորված էր նոր մարզչի՝ Լուիս վան Գաալի նոր մեթոդների կիրառմամբ: Ինչպես երևում է, թիմը արդեն սովորել է դրան  :Smile: 

Առաջին հանդիպումը Ալլիանց Արենայում է  :Hi:

----------


## salatik

Լավ ոնց կուզես  :Wink: 

Հիմա մի հետաքրքիր փաստ, Goal.com ինտերնետային էջը հարցում է անցկացրել իր այցելուների միջև, թե որ տրանսֆերն է համարվում այս ամառվա ամենազիլ տրանսֆերը  :Hands Up: 
մնացածը կարող եք կարդալ կցված նկարի մեջ

----------

h.s. (04.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Լավ ոնց կուզես 
> 
> Հիմա մի հետաքրքիր փաստ, Goal.com ինտերնետային էջը հարցում է անցկացրել իր այցելուների միջև, թե որ տրանսֆերն է համարվում այս ամառվա ամենազիլ տրանսֆերը 
> մնացածը կարող եք կարդալ կցված նկարի մեջ


Բայց հեչ համաձայն չեմ: Չնայած Բարսային եմ երկրպագում, բայց պիտի ասեմ որ Կակայինը ավելի լավնա, քան թե Դիեգոյինը: Կամ Օվենը ավելի լավնա, քան թե՞ Իբրան :Think:

----------


## salatik

Ինչ ասեմ, դրա հեղինակը ես չեմ  :LOL:  հազարավոր մարդիկ են քվեարկել : Ու դրա արդյունքում Դիեգոն համարվելա ամառային ամենահաջողված տրանսֆերը: 

Գիտես կան ֆուտբլիստներ, որ փայլում են մի թիմում, որ բոլորը սկսում են իրան էդ թիմով ճանաչեն, հետո տեղափոխվում են ուրիշ տեղ ու համարում են , որ հաջողված տրանսֆերա , բայց չեն կարողանում իրանց դրսևորեն նույն կերպ, որովհետև իրան սովորել էին մնացած իրա հին խաղընկերները, կան նաև էնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ, որ որտեղ էլ գնան միևնուննա կխաղան շատ լավ: 
Իբրահիմովիչը համոզված եմ , որ Բարսայում էլ շատ լավը կլինի, որովհետև ինքը Յուվեում էլ Ինտերում էլ հրաշք էր, չնայած իտալական ֆուտբոլը տարբերվումա իսպանականից, բայց ինքը ոսկիա, հիշի Դավիդսին Յուվեում շատ լավն էր, գնաց Բարսա ու ոտքի կանգնացրեց թիմին, նունը Զիդանը, Յուվեում Ոսկե գնդակ ստացավ, գնաց Ռեալ, ու ավելացրեց իրա տիտղոսները: Հիմա Դիեգոն - մի նայեք որ իրան 25 մլն-ով են գնել, ինքը կարողա իրա հիմիկվա խաղով (ինտերնետով կարող եք նայել իրա գոլերը Ռոմյաին) շատ ավելի բարձրունքների հասնի, քան ասենք Կական (ի նկատի ունեմ հիմա), որ դեռ ոչ մի բանով աչքի չի ընկել Ռեալում: Կասսանոյին հիշեք, տեղափովեց ու կորավ, ու իրա նման շատ հրաշալի ֆուտբոլիստներ, Ռոնալդինիոն ինչ արեց, դրա համար եթե մի թիմում քեզ լավ են ընունում, ունենում ես հաջողություններ, չպետքա մենակ փողի համար փախնես քո հաջողություններից: Բեկհեմը Մանչեստրի աստվածն էր, նույն Օուենը, ինչ դուրս եկավ իրա թիմից մի գլուխ փնտրտուքների մեջ էր: Հիմա պատկերացրա Ջերարդը գնա Լիվերպուլից, ուր էլ գնա մեկա Լիվերպուլի նման չի կարա խաղա, կամ Տոտտին, սրանք նենց ֆուտբոլիստներ են, որ իրանց անունը լսելուց իրանց թիմերն են միանգամից մտքիդ գալիս, Ռաուլը, կամ Դել Պիերոն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թուրինի «Յուվենթուսն» Իտալիայի Ա Սերիայի 4-րդ տուրում մրցեց «Լիվորնոյի» հետ։ Հիշեցնենք, որ «Յուվեն» դեռևս միավորներ չի կորցրել առաջնությունում։ Այս խաղն էլ բացառություն չեղավ, չնայած հանուն արդարության նշենք, որ հյուրերը բավականին լավ հանդիպում անցկացրեցին, սակայն փայլուն խաղ ցուցադրեց Բուֆոնը։
Հանդիպման արդեն 8-րդ րոպեին, Յակվինտայի գլխով գոլի շնորհիվ, տանտերերն հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցան։ 30-րդ րոպեին Կամորանեզիի փայլուն փոխանցումից հետո բավականին գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Կլաուդիո Մարկիզիոն՝ դնելով այս հանդիպման վերջակետը։ Նույն օրը կայացավ ևս մեկ հանդիպում՝ գոլազուրկ ոչ ոքիով ավրտվեց «Նապոլի»-«Ուդինեզե» հանդիպումը։

«Նապոլի» 0։0 «Ուդինեզե»

«Յուվենթուս» 2։0 «Լիվորնո»
Գոլերը՝ Յակվինտա 8', Մարկիզիո 30' 

hayfootball.am

----------


## Venus

> Սա էլ Venus-ի համար 
> մինչև խաղաշրջանի բացվելը եթե տեղյակ ես Յուվեն, Միլանը և Ինտերը մրցեցին    "Trofeo tim " -ի գավաթի համար, և հաղթեց Յուվեն:


Այստեղ ուրախությունս այդքան էլ մեծ չի, :Think:  ես Միլանին եմ սիրում , Միլան ընդմշտ!!!!!!!!!

----------

Legolas (24.09.2009)

----------


## salatik

> Այստեղ ուրախությունս այդքան էլ մեծ չի, ես Միլանին եմ սիրում , Միլան ընդմշտ!!!!!!!!!


Ես նկարի համար էի գրել, ուղղակի մյուսում գրառման մեջ նոր կարողացա տեղադրել, իսկ Ռոնալդինիոն կարծեմ հենց քո սիրելի Միլանում էլ խաղում էր, հիմա չգիտեմ մնացելա թե դուրսա եկել:

----------


## salatik

Դեկտեմբերի 8-ին տեղի կունենա Չ/Լ հերթական, այս տուրի վերջին հանդիպումն, որտեղ իմ Յուվենտուսը կմրցի Բավարիայի հետ.
Յուվեի պաշտոնական էջում արդեն կա այն ֆուտբոլիստների անունները, ովքեր իրավունք են ստացել մասնակցեն այդ խաղին

1 Բուֆֆոն 
2 Կասերես 
4 Մելո 
5 Կաննավարո 
6 Գրոսսո 
7 Սալիխամիդիչ 
8 Մարկիզիո 
10 Դել Պիերո 
11 Ամաուրի 
12 Կիմենտի 
13 Մաննինգեր 
15 Զեբինա 
16 Կամորանեզի 
17 Տրեզեգե 
18 Պոուլսեն 
19 Մոլինարո 
20 Ջովինկո 
21 Գրիգերա 
22 Սիսսոկո 
23 Արիաուդո 
28 Դիեգո 
29 Դե Չյելի 
30 Տիագո 
33 Լեգրոտալյե 

Կիելինին չի մասնակցի, որովհետև պարպամունքի ժամանակ վնասվածք է ստացել, իսկ Բավարիայից ոնց որ թե Լուկա Տոնին ու Ռիբերին չեն լինելու, հաստատ չգիտեմ, մի տեղ կարդացել եմ:

----------


## h.s.

> Դեկտեմբերի 8-ին տեղի կունենա Չ/Լ հերթական, այս տուրի վերջին հանդիպումն, որտեղ իմ Յուվենտուսը կմրցի Բավարիայի հետ.
> Յուվեի պաշտոնական էջում արդեն կա այն ֆուտբոլիստների անունները, ովքեր իրավունք են ստացել մասնակցեն այդ խաղին
> 
> Կիելինին չի մասնակցի, որովհետև պարպամունքի ժամանակ վնասվածք է ստացել, իսկ Բավարիայից ոնց որ թե Լուկա Տոնին ու Ռիբերին չեն լինելու, հաստատ չգիտեմ, մի տեղ կարդացել եմ:


Ես էլ մի քիչ առաջ կարդացի, որ Բուֆոնն էլ չի խաղալու :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես էլ մի քիչ առաջ կարդացի, որ Բուֆոնն էլ չի խաղալու


Տխուա էլի Յուվե-ի վիճակը

----------


## salatik

չէ Բուֆֆոնը խաղալուա, հաստատ
բայց դուք հլը ասեք Մոուրինիոյի վիճակի մասին  :LOL: համ անցած խաղին պարտվել են, համ էլ խաղասկզբում ինքը կարմիրա ստացել, դուք գոլերը նայել եք ինետում?  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ցավում եմ…

----------

Ambrosine (09.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բա՜՜՜՜ պատահումա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բավարիան իր լավագույն խաղերից մեկն անցկացրեց երեկ ու արժանիորեն դուրս եկավ 1/8 եզրափակիչ :Smile: 
Իսկ Յուվեին մաղթում եմ հաղթանակ Եվրոպայի Լիգայում, էս տարի Եվրոպայի Լիգան էլա բավականին հետաքրքիր կազմ հավաքում :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Դժգույն խաղ, օրինաչափ պարտություն: Տակտիկական բազում սխալներ: Երեկ տպավորություն էր, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականն է խաղում: Իհարկե Տրեզեգեի պատահական գոլը չհաշված: Ճիշտն ասեմ, ինչքան էլ ցավալի է խոստովանելը, Յուվենտուսն այս խաղով արժանի չէր հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալուն: Համաձայն չեմ, որ Բավարիան լավ խաղաց: Յուվեն վատ խաղաց, կարելի է ասել՝ չխաղաց: Նաև պարզ երևում էր Ինտերի խաղից հետո հոգնածությունը: Բայց գերակումբը նրանով է  գերակումբ, որ միշտ պետք է պայքարի մի քանի ճակատով: Ցավում եմ, իմ սիրելի Յուվե, բայց այս պահին դու գերակումբ չես: Բայց մենք քո հետ ենք ու քեզ հավատում ենք, որովհետև պոտենցիալ ունես ու շատ մեծ :Love: :
Հ.Գ. Մարզիչ ա պետք, լավ մարզիչ, ասենք՝ Գուս Հիդդինգ:

----------


## salatik

Քանի որ Յուվեն հիմա խաղալու է Եվրոպական Լիգա  /ՈՒԵՖԱ/-ում գրում եմ այսօր տեղի ունեցած խաղարկության արդյունքները

1/6

1) "Ռուբին" - "Հապոել" (Թել Ավիվ)  

2) "Ատլետիկ" - "Անդերլեխտ"  

3)"Կոպենհագեն" - "Մարսել"  

4)  :Angry2: "Պանատիյնակոս" - "Ռոմա"  :Hands Up:  

5) "Ատլետիկո" - "Գալաթասարայ"  

6) "Այաքս" - "Յուվենտուս"  

7) "Բրյուգե" - "Վալենսիա"  

8) "Ֆուլհեմ" - "Շախտյոր"  

9) "Լիվերպուլ" - "Ունիրյա"  

10) "Համբուրգ" - ՊՍԺ  

11) "Վիլյարեալ" - "Վոլֆսբուրգ"  

12) "Ստանդարտ" - "Զալցբուրգ"  

13) "Տվենտե" - "Վերդեր" 

14) "Լիլլ" - "Ֆեներբախչե"  

15) "Էվերտոն" - "Սպորտինգ"  

16) "Հերտա" - "Բենֆիկա"  

1/8


10 -րդ զույգի հաղթողը  -  2-րդ զույգի հաղթողի հետ 
1 -  11 
5 -  15  
16 - 3 
4 - 12  
14 - 9  
6 -  8 
7 - 13

----------


## Invisible man

> Հ.Գ. Մարզիչ ա պետք, լավ մարզիչ, ասենք՝ Գուս Հիդդինգ:


Թե չէ Չ. Ֆերրարա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Յուվեն երրորդ անընդմեջ պարտությունը էսօր կրեց, էն էլ ումից՝ աղյուսակի ընդհատակում գտնվող Կատանիայից :Shok: 
Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակնա հեռացնել Ֆեռարային, թիմը դեպի անդունդնա գնում :Sad:

----------


## Invisible man

> Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակնա հեռացնել Ֆեռարային, թիմը դեպի անդունդնա գնում


Տո չէ է ախպեր արդեն ուշ ա: էտ տխմարը գյոզալ թիմից հլը ինչա սարքել :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Cantona

> Յուվեն երրորդ անընդմեջ պարտությունը էսօր կրեց, էն էլ ումից՝ աղյուսակի ընդհատակում գտնվող Կատանիայից
> Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակնա հեռացնել Ֆեռարային, թիմը դեպի անդունդնա գնում


ետ ժամանակը նոր ա անցել ??  :LOL:  ափսոս ա տղեքին մի հատ կարգին մարզիչ դնեն ուժեղ խաղ կխաղան ...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Յուվենտու - Ռոմա 23-01-2010 ժամը 23:45* Անչափ հետաքրքիր և դիտարժան հանդիպում: Յուվեն հաղթելու դեպքում առաջ կանցնի Ռոմայից 2 միավորով: Իսկ այ Ռոման նուլնիսկ հաղթելու դեպքում կմնա նույն 3-րդ հորիզոնականում:

----------


## Աբելյան

1-2  :Smile: 
Կամային հաղթանակ տարավ Ռոման: Յուվենտուսն էլ 10 հոգով մնաց վերջում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Յուվենտուս - Ռոմա 1:2* Գոլերի հեղինակ են դարձել 51-րդ րոպեին Դել Պիերո, իսկ Ռոայից 61-րդ րոպեին Տոտտին 11 մետրանոցից գրավում է Յուվեի դարպասը և հաշիվը հավասարեցնում: Հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ է դառնում Ռոայի ձախ պաշտպան Ռիսեն:

----------

Gayl (26.01.2010)

----------


## salatik

Երեկ օրվա երկրորդ կեսին ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում Իտալիայի, Ֆրանսիայի և Թուրքիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիաների ներկայացուցիչները ներկայացրել են իրենց պետությունները, ԵՎՐՈ 2016-ի անցկացման թեկնացությունները հաստատելու համար:
ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ներկայացուցիչների կողմից Ժնևում, մայիսի 28-ին կհայտարարվի վերջնական որոշումը: Իտալիայի կողմից ներկայացվել է 12 մարզադաշտ, իսկ Թուրքիայի և Ֆրանսիայի կողմից 10-ական: Յուվենտուսի նոր մարզադաշտը, որը դեռ կառուցման ընթացքի մեջ է, լավագույնն է ոչ միայն Իտալիայում, այլ նաև ամբողջ Եվրոպայում: Ըստ ժամանակացույցի արդեն 2011/12 թթ.-ին Յուվնտուսը իր խաղերը կանցկացնի իր նոր մարզադաշտում:
Հույս ունենանք, որ սա խթան կհանդիսանա Իտալիայում ԵՎՐՈ 2016-ի անցկացման համար:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.02.2010)

----------


## salatik

Մի փոքրիկ ակնարկ Յուվենտուս – Այաքս ֆուտբլային հանդիպումների մասին :

1-ին հանդիպումը տեղի է ունեցել 1974թ,-ի դեկտեմբերի 11-ին, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի 3-րդ փուլում, որտեղ 2:1 հաշվով հաղթանակ են տարել Այաքսի ֆուտբոլիստները: Պատասխան խաղում Յուվենտուսը նվազագույն հաշվով 1:0 հաղթանակ տարավ:

Հաջորդ հանդիպումը կայացել է 1978 թ.-ին Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, այստեղ խաղն ավարտվել է ոչ ոքի:

1997 թ,-ին թիմերը կրկին հանդիպեցին այս անգամ Չ/Լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչում, որտեղ Յուվեի գլխավոր մարզիչ Մարչելլո Լիպպին հաղթանակի հասնելու համար ուներ Ամորուզոին և Վիերիին, որոնք էլ ապացուցեցին իրենց պիտանելիությունը  խփած գնդակների շնորհիվ:

Հետո հանդիպումը կայացավ 2004 թ.-ի սեպտեմբերի 15-ին,  Այաքսը չկարողացավ հաղթանակ տանել և  դուրս մնաց Չ/Լիգայում հետագա ելույթներից: Յուվեի գլխավր մարզիչ Ֆաբիո Կապելլոն հետևյալ կազմով էր մասնակցում ` Բուֆֆոն, Բիրինդելլի, Թյուրամ, Կաննավարո, Զամբրոտտա, Կամորանեզի, Էմերսոն, Բլազի, Նեդվեդ, Իբրահիմովիչ և Դել Պիերո, իսկ Այաքսի գլխավոր մարզիչ Կումանը հետևյալ կազմն էր ներկայացրել` Շտեկելենբուրգ, Դե Յոնգ, Հեյտինգա, Գրիգերա, Մակսվել, Օբօդայ, Սնեյդեր, Վան դեր Վաարտ, Պիենաարո, Սոնկո և Միտյա:

Եվ ահա կրկին Չ/Լիգա, այս անգամ էլ Մարչելլո Լիպպին կարողացավ հաղթանակի հասնել և այս հաղթանակի շնորհիվ Յուվենտուսին հասցրեց մինչև եզրափակիչ, Ռավանելլիի 2 գնդակների շնորհիվ: Խաղն ավարտվեց 2:1 :

Այսօր կհաղթի լավագույնը , անձամբ շատ հարգում եմ Այաքս ակումբին, եզակիներից է իմ կարծիքով, որ հիմնականում բոլորի կողմից սիրված է:

Համամիտ եմ Յուվեի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ջակկերոնիի խոսքերի հետ` - Ես հարգում եմ Այաքսին , բայց հավատում եմ Յուվեին :
Հաղթելու ենք  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.02.2010)

----------


## salatik

1/6

1) "Ռուբին" [3-0] "Հապոել" (Թել Ավիվ) 

2) "Ատլետիկ" [1-1] "Անդերլեխտ" 

3)"Կոպենհագեն" [1-3] "Մարսել" 

4) "Պանատիյնակոս" [3-2] "Ռոմա"  

5) "Ատլետիկո" [1-1] "Գալաթասարայ" 

6) "Այաքս" [1-2] "Յուվենտուս" 

7) "Բրյուգե" [1-0] "Վալենսիա" 

8) "Ֆուլհեմ" [2-1] "Շախտյոր" 

9) "Լիվերպուլ" [1-0] "Ունիրյա" 

10) "Համբուրգ" [1-0] ՊՍԺ 

11) "Վիլյարեալ" [2-2] "Վոլֆսբուրգ" 

12) "Ստանդարտ" [3-2] "Զալցբուրգ" 

13) "Տվենտե" [1-0] "Վերդեր" 

14) "Լիլլ" [2-1] "Ֆեներբախչե" 

15) "Էվերտոն" [2-1] "Սպորտինգ" 

16) "Հերտա" [1-1] "Բենֆիկա" 


Փետրվարի 25-ին տեղի կունենան պատասխան խաղերը:

----------


## yerevanci

*Դել Պիերո. «Նույնիսկ հաղթանակը չի կարող փրկել հիասթափությունից»*



«Յուվենթուսի» հարձակվող Ալեսանդրո դել Պիերոն խոսել է այն մասին, թե ինչ հնարավորություններ ունի իտալական ակումբը Եվրոպայի լիգայում:
«Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ասել Եվրոպայի լիգայում մեր թիմի հաղթանակի մասին. բնական է, որ այդքան հեռու պետք չէ այս պահին նայել: Ամեն դեպքում` «Յուվեն» ունի այդ հնարավորությունը, սակայն նույնիսկ եթե այդ հաղթանակը մերը լինի, միևնույն է, այն չի կարող փրկել դառը հիասթափությունից, որն ապրեցինք` Սկուդետտոյի համար պայքարից դուրս մնալով: Համարում եմ, որ դա մեծ հիասթափություն է»,- «La Stampa»-ի թղթակցին ասել է աշխարհահռչակ իտալացին:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## salatik

Վաղը մարտի 11-ին տեղի կունենան հերթական տուրի խաղերը 


Ատլետիկ Մադրիդ  - Սպորտինգ Լիսաբոն 

Համբուրգ  -   Անդերլեխտ 

Լիլ - Լիվերպուլ  

Ռուբին  -  Վոլֆսբուրգ 

Բենֆիկա - Մարսել 

Յուվենտուս - Ֆուլհեմ 

Պանատինայկոս - Ստանդարտ  

Վալենսիա - Վերդեր

----------

Yellow Raven (10.03.2010)

----------


## salatik

Ատլետիկ Մադրիդ [0 -0] Սպորտինգ Լիսաբոն 

Համբուրգ [3 -1] Անդերլեխտ 

Լիլ [1 - 0] Լիվերպուլ 

Ռուբին [1 - 1] Վոլֆսբուրգ 

Բենֆիկա [1 - 1] Մարսել 

Յուվենտուս [3 - 1] Ֆուլհեմ 

Պանատինայկոս [1 - 3] Ստանդարտ 

Վալենսիա [1 - 1] Վերդեր

----------


## JuLianA

Շնորհավոր Յուվեի բոլոր երկրպագուներին,ներառյալ ինձ,կարծում եմ պատասխան խաղում դժվարություններ չեն լինի

----------


## Gayl

> Լիլ [1 - 0] Լիվերպուլ


 Լիվերպուլի հետ էս տարի մի բան էն չի, հերիքա անգլիական ֆուտբոլը խայտառակեք, մի հատ ուշքի եկեք ձեր նման ուժեղ կամքով թիմ աշխարհում չկա:

----------

Farfalla (13.03.2010)

----------


## salatik

> Լիվերպուլի հետ էս տարի մի բան էն չի, հերիքա անգլիական ֆուտբոլը խայտառակեք, մի հատ ուշքի եկեք ձեր նման ուժեղ կամքով թիմ աշխարհում չկա:


Ճիշտ ես ասում Լիվերպուլը շատ լավ թիմա, այսինքն անգլիական թիմերում շատ կան լավերը, ապրիլի 1-ին հերթական տուրնա, շատ կաևորա որ հաղթի Լիվերպոլը:

Բենֆիկա - Լիվերպուլ
Ֆուլհեմ - Վոլսբուրգ
Համբուրգ - Ստանդարտ Լիգա
Վալենսիա - Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ

----------


## salatik

Այսօր ոչ պակաս կարևոր 2 խաղ էլ կդիտենք
Ֆուլհեմ - Համբուրգ
Լիվերպուլ - Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ


Շատ եմ ուզում Լիվերպուլը հաղթի, շատ լավ թիմա, չնայած Ատլետիկն էլա լավը ...

----------

Farfalla (29.04.2010), Gayl (29.04.2010), Yellow Raven (29.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թուրինի «Յուվենտուսի» նորանշանակ նախագահ Անդրեա Անյելին ամառային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ պատրաստվում է ուժեղացնել թիմը` շեշտը դնելով բացառապես իտալացի ֆուտբոլիստների վրա:


Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Corriere dello Sport-ը, «բյանկոներիի» հնարավոր նորեկների ցուցակում է հայտնվել ութ ֆուտբոլիստ:


Դրանք են` պաշտպաններ Լեոնարդո Բոնուչին («Բարի»), Դոմենիկո Կրիշտիոն («Ջենոա»), Մատիա Կասանին («Պալերմո»), կիսապաշտպաններ Ալբերտո Ակվիլանին («Լիվերպուլ», Անգլիա), Գաետանո դ'Ագոստինոն («Ուդինեզե»), Անջելո Պալոմբոն («Սամպդորիա»), ինչպես նաև հարձակվողներ Ջուզեպե Ռոսսին («Վիլյառեալ», Իսպանիա) ու Ջանպաոլո Պացցինին («Սամպդորիա»): 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Սերխիո

էսի իտալիայի հավաքականն էր...

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի հավաքականում կարաս հիշես անցած աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ քանի Յուվենտուսցի կար ? Բուֆֆոնը, Կամորանեզին, Դել Պիերոն, Կաննավարոն, Կիելլինին,  Լեգրոտալյեն, Յակվինտան  եթե կհիշեք դուք էլ կարաք գրեք   :Jpit: ))) հիմա էլի կան որ էս տարի կմասնակցեն, Մարկիզիոն, Գրոսսոն էլ կարողա մասնակցի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թուրինի «Յուվենտուսը» պատրաստվում է նոր առաջարկ անել գերմանական «Վոլֆսբուրգին» բոսնիացի հարձակվող Էդին Ջեկոյի վերաբերյալ:



Այժմ, գումարից զատ, «բյանկոներին» պատրաստ են հարձակվողի դիմաց առաջարկել բրազիլացի խաղարկող Դիեգոյի ծառայությունները: «Ծեր Սինյորայի» մարզական տնօրեն Ջուզեպե Մարոտան բանակցություններ է վարում «գայլերի» մենեջեր Դիտեր Հյոնեսի հետ: Գերմանացիները համաձայն են վաճառել Ջեկոյին ոչ պակաս, քան 40 մլն եվրո:

Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ անցած ամռանը Դիեգոն «Յուվեին» բաժին է հասել 25 միլիոնով` իտալացիներին Ջեկոյի համար հարկ կլինի վճարել նաև մոտ 15-20 մլն եվրո, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է Tuttosport-ը:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Յուվենտուսը գնեց Բոնուչիին ու Մարտինեսին





Թուրինի «Յուվենտուսը» շարունակում է լրջորեն համալրվել գալիք մրցաշրջանից առաջ: «Ծեր Սինյորան» ձեռք է բերել «Բարիի» ու Իտալիայի ազգային ընտրանու կենտրոնական պաշտպան 23-ամյա Լեոնարդո Բոնուչիին (լուսանկարում), ինչպես նաև 27-ամյա ուրուգվայցի կիսապաշտպան Խորխե Մարտինեսին` «Կատանիայից»:

Երկու ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ հինգ տարվա պայմանագիր են ստորագրել թուրինյան ակումբի հետ, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է transfermarketweb.com-ը:

Բոնուչիի համար բյանկոներին վճարել են 1,5, իսկ Մարտինեսի համար` 12 մլն եվրո:

*Հղում*

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Յուվենտուսն աչք է դրել Ֆորլանի վրա



Թուրինի «Յուվենտուսը» կարող է ձեռք բերել Մադրիդի «Ատլետիկոյի» հարձակվող Դիեգո Ֆորլանին: Հետաքրքրությունն ուրուգվայցու նկատմամբ հայտնվեց այն բանից հետո, երբ իտալական ակումբի ղեկավարությանը պարզ դարձավ, որ գերմանական «Վոլֆսբուրգի» հետ հարձակվող Էդին Ջեկոյի վերաբերյալ բանակցությունները շատ ծանր են ընթանում:



Դրանից զատ` Ֆորլանն ունի եվրամիության անձնագիր, որը չունի Ջեկոն:

Եվս մեկ կարևոր փաստ է այն, որ «Յուվենտուսի» գլխավոր տնօրեն Բեպե Մարոտան լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ է «Ատլետիկոյի» ղեկավարության հետ, որը կարող է ընդառաջ գնալ «բյանկոներիին»: Սպասվում է, որ 2010 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերը կկազմի 18-20 մլն դոլար, տեղեկացնում է Corriere dello Sport-ը:

*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Յուվենտուսի 4 անպատասխան գնդակները Ուդինեզեի դարպասնը

----------


## salatik

Մի շատ հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի քիչ առաջ ու ինձ թվում է Ձեզ ել հետաքրքիր կլինի:
2006թ.-ի աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչի ժամանակ հայտնի դեպքը Զիդանի ու Մատերացիի հետ կապված բոլորս էլ հիշում ենք, բանից պարզվում է , որ Զիդանը իր մարզահագուստի տակ պատրաստել էր անակնկալ Յուվենտուսի երկրպագուների համար, եթե հաղթեր Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականը, մենք բոլորս կտեսնեինք, որ Զիդանի ներքնաշապիկի վրա գրված է ,- Շնորհակալ եմ հորս, մորս, աստծուն ու Յուվենտուսին:  :Hands Up:

----------

Moonwalker (15.10.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Յուվեի երկրպագուներիս՝ մեր սիրելի թիմի գեղեցիկ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ՝ իր թշնամի թիմի դեմ՝ թշնամու դաշտում:





Ռոմա - *Յուվենտուս* - 0 - *2*
FORZA JUVE!!!

----------

Moonwalker (04.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Զարմանում եմ Ռոմա ի վրա, թե ինչպես իրենց դաշտում տարվեցին, ինձ էլ հետը քաշեցին...Լավա գոնե Նապոլին տարավ իր խաղը:

----------


## romanista

> Զարմանում եմ Ռոմա ի վրա, թե ինչպես իրենց դաշտում տարվեցին, ինձ էլ հետը քաշեցին...Լավա գոնե Նապոլին տարավ իր խաղը:


Խի ե՞ս զարմանում)) ես գիտե՞ս քանի տարի ա ապշած եմ, թե ինչ դեգենեռատներ են աշխատում *ՀՌՈՄԸ* ներկայացնող թիմում, իմ սիրած թիմում... Պրադե, Ռոզելլա Սենսի, այ սրանց երեսից թիմը հասել ա էն վիճակին, որ պայթած Յուվենտուսին, էն Յուվենտուսին, որին էս տարի ով չալարեց կրեց, սեփական դաշտում կրվում ա... ուր ա էս 20 օրվա մեջ թիմը վերջնական վաճառվելու ա իտալական արմատներով ամերիկացի Թոմաս Դի Բենեդետտոյին... երևի մի բան դեպի լավը կփոխվի...

Ուրվական ջան, հիմա հասկացա, թե ինչի ա քո համար Ռոման մոլախոտ... չգիտեի, որ յուվենտինո ես) դե գիտես, մեզ համար էլ Լացիոյից հետո ամենաոխերիմ ու ատելի թիմը ձերն ա...  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Նախ բարի օր բոլորին  :Ok: 
Այսօր Իտալիայի Ա սերիայի հերթական տուրում  տեղի կունենա Լացիո - Յուվենթուս հանդիպումը  Հռոմում:

Մի քանի տեղեկություն Յուվենթուսի կազմի վերաբերյալ .

Կյելլինին ապաքինվել է մարտի 29-ին Ուկրաինայի հետ խաղում ստացած վնասվածքից և կմասնակցի խաղին:
 Մարկիզիոն, Ստորարին և Գրիգերան վնասվածնքներ ունեն, դեռ չեն ապաքինվել:

Դել Ներիի հրապարակած կազմը հետևյալն է`

Դարպասապահներ: 1. Բուֆֆոբ, 13. Մաննինգեր, 44. Կիրև

Պաշտպաններ: 2. Մոտտա, 3. Կյելլինի,  6. Գրոսսո, 15. Բարցալյի, 17. Տրաորե, 19. Բոնուչչի, 43. Սորենսեն.

Կիսապաշտպաններ: 4. Մելո, 7. Սալիխամիդիչ, 14. Ակվիլանի, 23. Պեպե, 27. Կրասիչ.

Հարձակվողներ: 10. դել Պիերո, 20. Տոնի, 32. Մատրի, 36. Ջանդոնատո.

----------

Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Ուրվական (02.05.2011)

----------


## salatik

Չնայած նրան, որ Լացիոն շատ ավելի լավ էր երեկ խաղում քան Յուվեն, այնուամենայնիվ բախտը ժպտաց մեր թիմին, և խաղի ավարտից մի քանի րոպե արաջ Պեպեն հաղթանակ պարգևեց մեզ:
Լացիո 0-1 Յուվենթուս
87 -Ս.Պեպե

----------

Moonwalker (03.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Դել Պիեռոն ճանաչվել է Յուվենտուսի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ*
Թուրինի "Յուվենտուսի" պաշտոնական կայքը տեղեկացնում է, որ ակումբի երկրպագուների շրջանում անցկացված քվեարկության արդյունքում, թիմի հարձակվող Ալեսանդրո Դել Պիեռոն ճանաչվել է արդեն ավարտված մրցաշրջանի` "Յուվենտուսի" լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ:

Հատուկ մրցանակն Ալեսանդրո Դել Պիեռոյին է հանձնվել Իտալիայի "Ա" Սերիայի վերջին տուրի` "Նապոլիի" հետ խաղից առաջ: 

Այս մրցաշրջանում` բոլոր մրցաշարերում,  Թուրինի "Յուվենտուսի" կազմում լեգենդար հարձակվողն անց է կացրել 45 խաղ եւ դարձել 11 գոլի հեղինակ:

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Ambrosine (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Անդրեա Պիռլո. Ճիշտ արեցի, որ տեղափոխվեցի Յուվենթուս*
Թուրինի "Յուվենթուսի" կիսապաշտպան Անդրեա Պիռլոն, ով ազատ ֆուտբոլիստի կարգավիճակով այս ամռանը Թուրին տեղափոխվեց "Միլանից", նշել է, որ ինքը գոհ է իր որոշումից:

"Միլանի" երկարամյա առաջատարը հրաժարվել էր իր արդեն նախկին ակումբի հետ պայմանագիրը երկարաձգելուց:

- Ես երջանիկ եմ, որ արել եմ այս քայլը եւ դարձել եմ "Յուվենթուսի" ֆուտբոլիստ, - Պիռլոյի խոսքերն է մեջբերել goal.com-ը: - Այժմ արդեն հարկավոր է սպասել խաղադաշտում արձանագրվելիք հաջողություններին: Շուտով բոլորը կհասկանան, թե արժե՞ր արդյոք, որ ես հեռանայի "Միլանից" եւ արժե՞ր արդյոք, որ նրանք ինձ բաց թողնեին:

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Bianconner

http://juventus.am/
Յուվենտուսի հայ երկրպագուների նոր կայքը:
Forza Juventus!!!

----------

salatik (25.09.2011)

----------


## salatik

de ete facebookic el eq ogtvum uremn hameceq Juvei fan gruppa 
ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍ. ՍԵՎ-ՍՊԻՏԱԿ ԲԱՆԱԿ

----------


## salatik

ինչքան վաղուց չէի գրել էստեղ  :Smile:

----------

John (16.01.2014), Աբելյան (17.01.2014), Լեո (17.01.2014)

----------


## Gayl

Քանի որ ՉԼ 2017 թեմա չկա բացված ուրեմն էստեղ կգրեմ։ 
Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Յուվենթուս։ Երկու գերհզոր ակումբներ ու գերհզոր դիմակայություն, բայց ուզում եմ Յուվեից խոսել։
Անհատական ֆուտբոլիստներով Ռեալը շատ ավելի հզոր ա, բայց որպես թիմ Յուվեն գերազանցում ա Ռեալին։ Էսպիսի կազմակերպված ֆուտբոլ մեկ էլ Գերմանիայի հավաքականն էր խաղում 2014 ին։
Էս պահին Յուվեն էն ակումբն ա, որն ընդունակ է ցանկացած ակումբի ողնաշարը ջարդել։ Շատ արագ ու կազմակերպված հակագրոհներ, կարողանում են անհավանական իրավիճակներից կատարյալ փոխանցումներ կատարել ու հայտնվել գոլերի դիմաց, էն կարգի անհավանական, որ ասում ես " բայց ոնց?"։ Կատարյալ պաշտպանություն։ Պաշտպանվում են շատ գրագետ ու շատ սառնասիրտ։ Գրոհները դաշտի ցանկացած հատվածից վտանգավոր է ստացվում։ Կարճ ասած գեղեցիկ խաղ են ցուցադրում։ Իսկ Բուֆֆոնը միշտ իր տեղում է, միշտ ասում է "ես աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահն եմ"։ Կարծում եմ Յուվեն այս տարվա ՉԼ ի արժանի չեմպիոնն է ու համ էլ Բուֆֆոնը արժանի ա, որ ՉԼ ի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսն էլ ունենա։

----------

Տրիբուն (25.05.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Քանի որ ՉԼ 2017 թեմա չկա բացված ուրեմն էստեղ կգրեմ։ 
> Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Յուվենթուս։ Երկու գերհզոր ակումբներ ու գերհզոր դիմակայություն, բայց ուզում եմ Յուվեից խոսել։
> Անհատական ֆուտբոլիստներով Ռեալը շատ ավելի հզոր ա, բայց որպես թիմ Յուվեն գերազանցում ա Ռեալին։ Էսպիսի կազմակերպված ֆուտբոլ մեկ էլ Գերմանիայի հավաքականն էր խաղում 2014 ին։
> Էս պահին Յուվեն էն ակումբն ա, որն ընդունակ է ցանկացած ակումբի ողնաշարը ջարդել։ Շատ արագ ու կազմակերպված հակագրոհներ, կարողանում են անհավանական իրավիճակներից կատարյալ փոխանցումներ կատարել ու հայտնվել գոլերի դիմաց, էն կարգի անհավանական, որ ասում ես " բայց ոնց?"։ Կատարյալ պաշտպանություն։ Պաշտպանվում են շատ գրագետ ու շատ սառնասիրտ։ Գրոհները դաշտի ցանկացած հատվածից վտանգավոր է ստացվում։ Կարճ ասած գեղեցիկ խաղ են ցուցադրում։ Իսկ Բուֆֆոնը միշտ իր տեղում է, միշտ ասում է "ես աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահն եմ"։ Կարծում եմ Յուվեն այս տարվա ՉԼ ի արժանի չեմպիոնն է ու համ էլ Բուֆֆոնը արժանի ա, որ ՉԼ ի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսն էլ ունենա։


2006թվին Բուֆֆոնը իրա չաթիբեք թիմակիցների հետ միասին անարժանիորեն դարձան աշխարհի չեմպիոն։

----------


## Gayl

> 2006թվին Բուֆֆոնը իրա չաթիբեք թիմակիցների հետ միասին անարժանիորեն դարձան աշխարհի չեմպիոն։


Խաղը տեսել եմ ու Ֆրանսիայի կողմից եմ եղել, բայց գրածիս հետ ինչ կապ ուներ?

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Խաղը տեսել եմ ու Ֆրանսիայի կողմից եմ եղել, բայց գրածիս հետ ինչ կապ ուներ?


Կապը Բուֆֆոնի արժանի լինել չլինելնա ։ճ  եթե անարժանիորեն դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն,հիմա շատ արդար կլինի,որ ՉԼ-ի տիտղոսը չունենա

----------


## Gayl

> Կապը Բուֆֆոնի արժանի լինել չլինելնա ։ճ  եթե անարժանիորեն դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն,հիմա շատ արդար կլինի,որ ՉԼ-ի տիտղոսը չունենա


Եթե Իտալիան արժանի չէր 2006 թվականի գավաթին ապա էդ չի նշանակում, որ ֆուտբոլիստներն արժանի չեն հետագայում տիտղոսներ ունենալոււ։ Բուֆֆոնը արժանի չէր լինել աշխարհի չեմպիոն ի տիտղոսին, բայց արժանի էր ճանաչվել 2006 ի լավագույն դարպասապահ։ Միակ դարպասապահն ա եղել աշխարհում, որ թիմը ՉԼ ի չեմպիոն չիեղել, բայց ինքը ճանաչվելա էդ տարվա  ՉԼ ի լավագույն խաղացող, իսկ այս տարի թիմը էնքան լավ ու հզոր ա խաղում, որ արժանի ա ՉԼ ի չեմպիոն լինելու, մանավանդ  Բուֆֆոնը ու չկա էդպիսի տրամաբանություն, թե 11 տարի առաջ Մատերացցին հարամ ա արել աշխարհի խաղերի ֆինալը հետևաբար Յուվենթուս ակումբը  2017 ին չպիտի լինի չեմպիոն անկախ նրանից լավ ա խաղում, թե ոչ?։ճճճճ
Ապեր քո տրամաբանությամբ, որ նայենք Ռեալն էլ արժանի չի, որովհետև եսիմ որ թվին Բարսի հետ խաղից առաջ Ռեալի երկրպագու գեներալը Բարսի խաղացողներին բանակ ա տանում ու Բարսան խաղում ա 3-4 սաստավով և այդ խաղում Ռեալ անարժանորեն հաղթում ա Բարսին։ Քանի որ Ռեալի հաղթանակը անարժանորեն էր ստեղծված հետևաբար արդար կլինի, որ Ռեալը ՉԼ ի չեմպիոն չլինի։ճճճճ

----------

Լեո (25.05.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Օքեյ Գել ջան

----------


## John

Չընդունել Բուֆոնի մեծությունը, նշանակում է սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ ունենալ նրանից աբիժնիկ լինելու։ Էդ ոնց որ չընդունես Ջերարդի, Լեմպարդի, Պիռլոյի, Ռոնալդինյոյի, Ռաուլի մեծությունը։ Ես տենց եմ ընկալում։

----------


## Gayl

Դե քո նշած հզորները թոշակի են անցել, իսկ Բուֆֆոնը հիմա էլ ա շատ հզոր ու արժանի ա, թե ՉԼ գավաթին և թե ՉԼ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ տիտղոսին

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Չընդունել Բուֆոնի մեծությունը, նշանակում է սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ ունենալ նրանից աբիժնիկ լինելու։ Էդ ոնց որ չընդունես Ջերարդի, Լեմպարդի, Պիռլոյի, Ռոնալդինյոյի, Ռաուլի մեծությունը։ Ես տենց եմ ընկալում։


Է Հոս,ես Բուֆոնին ընդունում եմ հենց մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ,բայց էս վերջերս կ***ծ են պահել,դրա համար էլ վերհիշում ենք անցյալը ու ասում,որ Լիպչիկի թիմը 2006-ին գ7ությամբ դարձավ չեմպիոն,էդ թիմի մեջ Բուֆոնն էլ էր։

----------


## Gayl

Է հա ախպերս հավաքականը ինչ պիտի աներ? Ասեր չենք խաղում? Խի Զիդանին կարմիր տվիր?Բուֆֆոնը ասեր ֆսյո հրաժեսշտ եմ տալիս ֆուտբոլին?։ճճճ

----------


## anslov

> Է Հոս,ես Բուֆոնին ընդունում եմ հենց մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ,բայց էս վերջերս կ***ծ են պահել,դրա համար էլ վերհիշում ենք անցյալը ու ասում,որ Լիպչիկի թիմը 2006-ին գ7ությամբ դարձավ չեմպիոն,էդ թիմի մեջ Բուֆոնն էլ էր։


Առանց գ7ության ոչ մեկն էլ չեմպիոն չի դառնում: 
Անգամ Մարադոնան, որ մարդ թիմ էր, իր  գ7ությունը արեց եզրափակիչին
Էլ չեմ ասում Ռւիվալդո, Ռոնալդո, Մեսսի ... և այլն  :Wink: 
Մեսսիի կատարմամբ էն ձև գ7ություններ եմ տեսել, որ դու էլ սուս, բայց հետո ի՞նչ: Թող դատավորները բռնացնեն ու կարմիր քարտեր հանեն սիմոլյանտության ու պրավակացիաների  համար: 
Ու դա չի խանգարում, որ ինքը լինի մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիսը:
...
Իսկ Բուֆոնը - դա սիմվոլ է, Ոնց որ- Յաշինը, Պելեն, Պլատինին
Ու ֆուբոլ սիրող մարդը սիմվոլին չպետք ա կպնեի:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս պահին Յուվեն էն ակումբն ա, որն ընդունակ է ցանկացած ակումբի ողնաշարը ջարդել։


Քաշիր, արա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ախպեր,դե հզորա էլի էս տղեն

----------

Thom (13.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Ախպեր,դե հզորա էլի էս տղեն


Մեսսին ու Ռոնալդուն երկուսն էլ վերջն են։ Մեսսին մի քիչ ավել, բայց երկուսի մեծությանը ոչ մեկ չի հասնում։

----------

